# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Γιατί κάποια μέλη δεν με καταλαβαίνετε?

## WhyAlwaysMe?

*ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!**ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΘΕΟΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ!*
*ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΙΠΑ!ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ!*

----------


## pavlina

Το ξερουμε βρε Why τι σ επιασε τωρα?

----------


## arntaben

*βαλε αγγελια εδω αποτι φενετε δεν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *βαλε αγγελια εδω αποτι φενετε δεν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε*


Τι με έπιασε Παυλίνα?
Έχω μερικά ''καλόπαιδα'' σε άλλο θέμα μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες,που δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν!
Arntaben,και να βάλω,ποιά θα νοιαστεί,αν δεν έχω αναλογίες μοντέλου,γυμνασμένο σώμα,προσεγμένη εμφάνιση?

----------


## giang

σκεψου οτι μερικες/οι εδω μεσα νιωθουν ασχημες/οι η μετριες/οι η ειναι θεογκομενες/οι αλλα λογο της καταθληψης εχουν χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση και διαβαζουν τα ποστ σου πως της κανεις να νιοθουν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σκεψου οτι μερικες/οι εδω μεσα νιωθουν ασχημες/οι η μετριες/οι η ειναι θεογκομενες/οι αλλα λογο της καταθληψης εχουν χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση και διαβαζουν τα ποστ σου πως της κανεις να νιοθουν


Και εσύ σκέψου ότι κάποιοι δεν θέλατε να βοηθήσετε,αλλά να με κάνετε χειρότερα με την προτεινόμενη λύση!!!!!Δεν μίλησα πουθενά για θεογκόμενα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arntaben

> Τι με έπιασε Παυλίνα?
> Έχω μερικά ''καλόπαιδα'' σε άλλο θέμα μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες,που δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν!
> Arntaben,και να βάλω,ποιά θα νοιαστεί,αν δεν έχω αναλογίες μοντέλου,γυμνασμένο σώμα,προσεγμένη εμφάνιση?


Το θεμα ειναι ποια θα νοιαστει η οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι ...οτι μπορουσαν να σου δωσουν τα μελοι απο αυτο το φορουμ για αυτο το θεμα στο εδωσαν?.... Μπιρει να μην σε βοηθησε οκ αλλα αυτο ειχαν να σου δωσουν

----------


## arntaben

Καποιοι εχουν ταμπλετ και τα μεγαλα γραματα No 5 τους δημιουργουν ιλλιγγους ευχαειστω :-ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το θεμα ειναι ποια θα νοιαστει η οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι ...οτι μπορουσαν να σου δωσουν τα μελοι απο αυτο το φορουμ για αυτο το θεμα στο εδωσαν?.... Μπιρει να μην σε βοηθησε οκ αλλα αυτο ειχαν να σου δωσουν


Μιλάω για συγκεκριμένα μέλη!

----------


## giang

> Και εσύ σκέψου ότι κάποιοι δεν θέλατε να βοηθήσετε,αλλά να με κάνετε χειρότερα με την προτεινόμενη λύση!!!!!Δεν μίλησα πουθενά για θεογκόμενα!!!!!!!!!!!


ολοι σε βοηθαμε εσει βαζεις ταμπελες τι δεν καταλαβαινεις 
διαλεξε μια κοπελια που για τα ματια σου ειναι ομορφη και πηγενε πολιορκισετην μεχρι να την ριξεις

----------


## arntaben

> Μιλάω για συγκεκριμένα μέλη!


Που κολλαει αυτη η απαντηση?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Που κολλαει αυτη η απαντηση?


Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες για όλους,για αυτό!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Arntaben,έχεις e-mail!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Why δικαίωμα σου να θέλεις όποια γουστάρεις.Αλλά με αυτή σου την επιμονή να διαχωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους με βάση την εμφάνιση τους και να το διαλλαλείς τόσο έντονα,δεν διαφέρεις και πολύ απο την Χρυσαυγίτισσα που απέρριψες..και αυτό δεν είναι υπέρ σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why δικαίωμα σου να θέλεις όποια γουστάρεις.Αλλά με αυτή σου την επιμονή να διαχωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους με βάση την εμφάνιση τους και να το διαλλαλείς τόσο έντονα,δεν διαφέρεις και πολύ απο την Χρυσαυγίτισσα που απέρριψες..και αυτό δεν είναι υπέρ σου


Ένταξει ρε,ζητάω κάτι υπερβολικό και παράλογο αν αυτό θες να ακούσεις εσύ και οι όμοιοι σου στο φόρουμ!!!!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω δεν θα εκανα ποτε σχεση με κανεναν διασημο ακομα και να με κοιταγε



Γιατι καλε ? εμενα δεν με πειραζει , εκτος και ειναι σε κανα πανελ κους-κους , η σε κανα Ελληνικο σηριαλ ............... η Ελενη Τσολακη μαρεσει πολυ .......εκανε και ταε-κβο-ντο παρακαλω.......αμα δεν ηταν 30 , πολυ μεγαλος εγω γι αυτην , θα την πλησιαζα ......

----------


## Macgyver

> τότε μπορεις να το βάλεις στόχο να αδυνατίσεις για να αρέσεις και εσύ στα άτομα που έχουν ως πρώτιστο κριτήριο την ομορφιά



Για να πω κι εγω την αμαρτια μου , εχοντας συνηθισει σε ωραιες κοπελες , ο τελευταιος μου δεσμος προ κτθλψεως , το 2004 , ηταν μια μετρια , μετρια με τα δικα μου κριτηρια , τα αυστηρα , ειχα προβλημα στυσεως ........... αμα μαθεις σε ενα Α επιπεδο , δεν συμβιβαζεσαι μετα , και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο ..........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γιατι καλε ? εμενα δεν με πειραζει , εκτος και ειναι σε κανα πανελ κους-κους , η σε κανα Ελληνικο σηριαλ ............... η Ελενη Τσολακη μαρεσει πολυ .......εκανε και ταε-κβο-ντο παρακαλω.......αμα δεν ηταν 30 , πολυ μεγαλος εγω γι αυτην , θα την πλησιαζα ......


οχι σε παρακαλω...μια φορα εμπλεξες με την τζολή και ακομα δεν σε εχει ξεπερασει και κουβαλιεται εδω καθε τρεις και λίγο..

----------


## archangel

> Οντως , τα γουστα διαφερουν , μαλλον υπερεβαλλα , δεν δειχνει προβληματικο ατομο ................ κι εμενα δεν μαρεσει η αλλη εχει μεγαλο στηθος , προτιμω τα μικρα -μεσαια , και γενικα αδυνατες γυναικες , πιο πολυ κοιταω τα ποδια ........... οταν λες πριν πολλα χρονια , αρεσαν οι παχουλες , εννοεις μαλλον επι Αναγεννησης , που βλεπουμε τους πινακες διασημων ζωγραφων , με ευσωμες γυναικες , για τα σημερινα δεδομενα ............................αυτο για την Τζολι , δεν το ηξερα .....



Ναι. Στον πίνακα του Peter Paul Rubens, Τρεις Χάριτες δείχνει τρείς γυναίκες που είναι εμφανισιακά χάλια (εαν ο why ζούσε τότε θα αυτοκτονούσε :ρ ) 
Δικός μου είσαι εσυ :ρ . χαχαχαχαχαχα
Οπως το διάβασες. Με τον αδερφό της..... όταν το έμαθα είχα μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Την αντιπαθουσα που την αντιπαθούσα αλλα μετά απο αυτό την σιχάθηκα.

----------


## archangel

> οχι σε παρακαλω...μια φορα εμπλεξες με την τζολή και ακομα δεν σε εχει ξεπερασει και κουβαλιεται εδω καθε τρεις και λίγο..



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Η τζολή πρέπει να ήταν η μέτρια που έλεγες mac που είχες το 2004. Πρέπει να είχες τρελή κατάθλιψη για να πάς μαζί της!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> Η τζολή πρέπει να ήταν η μέτρια που έλεγες mac που είχες το 2004. Πρέπει να είχες τρελή κατάθλιψη για να πάς μαζί της!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχα ... ναι μετα ξαναγυρισε στα αγγελακια της βικρωτιας της σικρετ ... if you taste the Mac you can never go back!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> οχι σε παρακαλω...μια φορα εμπλεξες με την τζολή και ακομα δεν σε εχει ξεπερασει και κουβαλιεται εδω καθε τρεις και λίγο..




Eυτυχως που εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα με τον Μπραντ , δεν θα τσακωνωμασταν ποτε για κοπελα .................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Aν μπορούν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα να καταλάβουν ότι δεν ζητάω μοντέλο της Victoria Secret κλπ.....
Ούτε το 9/10 ή το 10/10!
Απλά αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχαχα ... ναι μετα ξαναγυρισε στα αγγελακια της βικρωτιας της σικρετ ... if you taste the Mac you can never go back!!!



Ασε τα μονελλα victoria's secret ( καταλαβαινω την πλακα βεβαια ) , δεν ειναι για τα κυβικα μου , δεν ειμαι επωνυμος , εχω επιγνωση μεχρι που με παιρνει ..................... η 2η προταση σου , εχει μεγαλη δοση αληθειας ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Aν μπορούν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα να καταλάβουν ότι δεν ζητάω μοντέλο της Victoria Secret κλπ.....
> Ούτε το 9/10 ή το 10/10!
> Απλά αυτό.


Και να ζηταγες .................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και να ζηταγες .................


Καλά,το ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου καθόταν.
Αλλά επειδή έδειξα και εσένα το στυλ που θέλω,ήμουν υπερβολικός?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι. Στον πίνακα του Peter Paul Rubens, Τρεις Χάριτες δείχνει τρείς γυναίκες που είναι εμφανισιακά χάλια (εαν ο why ζούσε τότε θα αυτοκτονούσε :ρ ) 
> Δικός μου είσαι εσυ :ρ . χαχαχαχαχαχαα.



Τον ειδα τον πινακα , οντως η αισθητικη της Αναγεννησης , τι να πω , αλλαζουν οι εποχες ,,,,,,,,,,,,, αλλα στην ιδια σελιδα , διαβασα κατι πολυ σωστο , οτι το χιουμορ σενα ανθρωπο , τον κανει πολυ ελκυστικο , ποσο πολυ συμφωνω ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλά,το ξέρω ότι δεν θα μου καθόταν.
> Αλλά επειδή έδειξα και εσένα το στυλ που θέλω,ήμουν υπερβολικός?



Απο αυτες που μουδειξες στο πμ , οχι , δεν εισαι υπερβολικος , καθολου .......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απο αυτες που μουδειξες στο πμ , οχι , δεν εισαι υπερβολικος , καθολου .......


Μια χαρά όμορφες τις λες.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Μια χαρά όμορφες τις λες.....



Nαι , πολυ μικρες για μενα , αλλα πολυ χαριτωμενες ........δεν μπορω να δω αλλιως μια κοπελα τοσο μικρη .........

----------


## pavlina

> οχι σε παρακαλω...μια φορα εμπλεξες με την τζολή και ακομα δεν σε εχει ξεπερασει και κουβαλιεται εδω καθε τρεις και λίγο..


Χα χα χα στο εχω πει οτι δεν παιζεσαι?

----------


## Macgyver

> Χα χα χα στο εχω πει οτι δεν παιζεσαι?


Κι μενα μαρεσει το χιουμορ της ρεας ............πολυ εξυπνο .......

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χα χα χα στο εχω πει οτι δεν παιζεσαι?


χαχαχαχαχα...και γω σαγαπω!!! ;)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Σήμερα νιώθω ότι με έχουν πάρει τα χρόνια..............

----------


## archangel

> Σήμερα νιώθω ότι με έχουν πάρει τα χρόνια..............


γιατι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## chris athens

Εγώ πάντως με βλέπω να τα ρίχνω από 60αρες και απάνω.Μου φαίνονται πολύ πιο προσιτές από κοπελες της ηλικίας μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> γιατι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


όλα αυτά των τελευταίων ημερών με τα κιλά,την βαρεμάρα μου κλπ. με κάνουν και νιώθω έτσι...

----------


## Remedy

> Σήμερα νιώθω ότι με έχουν πάρει τα χρόνια..............


φοβασαι να μενεις μονος με τον εαυτο σου και τις σκεψεις σου, γουαι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φοβασαι να μενεις μονος με τον εαυτο σου και τις σκεψεις σου, γουαι?


Που και που....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Διάβαζα αυτό και θέλω γνώμες....
Δεν το κρύβω πως έχω εμμονή με το σώμα....

http://www.medicalland.gr/%CE%AC%CE%...9%CE%BD%CE%B4/

----------


## Remedy

> Που και που....


εχω την αισθηση οτι περισσοτερο θελεις καποιον να σου μιλαει συνεχως για να μην νοιωθεις μονος, παρα οτι περιμενεις καποιες αποψεις η βοηθεια απο μας.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εχω την αισθηση οτι περισσοτερο θελεις καποιον να σου μιλαει συνεχως για να μην νοιωθεις μονος, παρα οτι περιμενεις καποιες αποψεις η βοηθεια απο μας.


Δεν είμαι αντικοινωνικός,αν θες να πεις αυτό.
Βοήθεια και σαφώς θέλω.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είμαι αντικοινωνικός,αν θες να πεις αυτό.
> Βοήθεια και σαφώς θέλω.


οχι δεν θελω να πω αυτο.
αυτο που ειπα ηθελα να πω.
αλλο αντικοινωνικος, αλλο το οτι εχεις αναγκη προσοχης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι δεν θελω να πω αυτο.
> αυτο που ειπα ηθελα να πω.
> αλλο αντικοινωνικος, αλλο το οτι εχεις αναγκη προσοχης.


Δεκτόν.
Διάβασες λίγο και ένα άρθρο που πόσταρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεκτόν.
> Διάβασες λίγο και ένα άρθρο που πόσταρα.


το ειδα, τωρα. νοιωθεις οτι εχεις πολλα κιλα και πρεπει να χασεις ακομα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> το ειδα, τωρα. νοιωθεις οτι εχεις πολλα κιλα και πρεπει να χασεις ακομα?


Όχι,δεν νιώθω κάτι τέτοιο.Απλα θεωρώ ότι πρεπει να είμαι γυμνασμένος για να κάνω κάτι με όμορφη και φτάνω στα άκρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι,δεν νιώθω κάτι τέτοιο.Απλα θεωρώ ότι πρεπει να είμαι γυμνασμένος για να κάνω κάτι με όμορφη και φτάνω στα άκρα.


νευρικη ανορεξια δεν ειναι να χασεις την ορεξη σου, αλλα να θελεις να φας και να μην το κανεις γιατι νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να χασεις κι αλλο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> νευρικη ανορεξια δεν ειναι να χασεις την ορεξη σου, αλλα να θελεις να φας και να μην το κανεις γιατι νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να χασεις κι αλλο.


Περίμενα να μου πεις και την άλλη άποψη που έγραψα.Ξεκινησα από προχθές να τρώω όσο μπορώ......

----------


## Remedy

η γυμναστικη και η διατροφη κανουν καλο στο σωμα αρκει να μην υπερβαλλουμε ειτε με το ενα ειτε με το αλλο.
εσυ μπορει να το θελεις για να βρεις μια κοπελα, αλλος το θελει για να νοιωθει καλα με τον εαυτο του.
καλα κανεις και γυμναζεσαι, εφοσον δεν κανεις ΜΟΝΟ αυτο. καλα κανεις και θελεις μια σχεση, εφοσον δεν κανεις ΜΟΝΟ αυτο.
αν κολλας ομως με μανια σε καποια σκεψη η επιδιωξη, μπορει να γινεις βαρετος για τους αλλους, κι ενω κανεις τοση γυμναστικη, στο τελος να τους διωχνεις γιατι σε βαριουνται η κουραζονται με τις τοσες επαναληψεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Remedy,θεωρείς πως έχω αποκτήσει μανία για αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy,θεωρείς πως έχω αποκτήσει μανία για αυτό το θέμα;


ναι ....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εσύ θεωρείς ότι σου κάνει καλό να επαναλαμβάνεσαι ή χειροτερεύεις? Πιστεύεις ότι το φόρουμ σου έκανε κακό, καλό ή τίποτα?

----------


## archangel

> Διάβαζα αυτό και θέλω γνώμες....
> Δεν το κρύβω πως έχω εμμονή με το σώμα....
> 
> http://www.medicalland.gr/%CE%AC%CE%...9%CE%BD%CE%B4/



Βλέπεις!????
Αυτό σου λέμε όλοι. Κι εμείς και οι γονείς σου. Βγάλε της παρωπίδες και τις ωτοασπίδες κι διάβαζε και ακου τι σου λέμε ολοι...

----------


## archangel

> Remedy,θεωρείς πως έχω αποκτήσει μανία για αυτό το θέμα;



Μπα, ιδέα σου.... :p :p :p (σαρκασμός)

----------


## archangel

Why, θελω να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Ας πούμε ότι κάνεις κάτι με μια όμορφη, μετά τι; 
Εννοω πως μόλις πραγματοποιήσεις το όνειρό σου και κάνεις κατι :p με μια όμορφη, σου πουν όλοι μπράβο, σε ζηλέψουν όλοι οι άλλοι κλπ, τι θα κάνεις μετά; Το εχεις σκεφτεί;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν ξέρω αρχάγγελλε.....

----------


## Mariah

> Why, θελω να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση.
> Ας πούμε ότι κάνεις κάτι με μια όμορφη, μετά τι; 
> Εννοω πως μόλις πραγματοποιήσεις το όνειρό σου και κάνεις κατι :p με μια όμορφη, σου πουν όλοι μπράβο, σε ζηλέψουν όλοι οι άλλοι κλπ, τι θα κάνεις μετά; Το εχεις σκεφτεί;


Παντα υπαρχει καποια αλλη που θα ειναι πιο ομορφη :P (...αστειακι)

----------


## archangel

> Δεν ξέρω αρχάγγελλε.....



Για αυτό σου λέω ότι πρωτα πρέπει να τα βρείς με τον εαυτό σου. Δεν είναι ευκολο αλλα πρέπει να το κάνεις. Κι εγω ακόμα προσπαθω και πιστεύω πως εχω κανει μια μικρή πρόοδο (επιτέλους)
Και δεν πρέπει να έχεις για μόνο σκοπό της ζωής σου τις γυναίκες (όμορφες ή όχι) αλλα κάτι που θα σου δώσει σκοπό για όλη σου την ζωή. Εξάλλου σε αυτό το θέμα (γυναίκες, σχέσεις, σεξ) όσο το κυνηγάς φεύγει μακριά. Αντίθετα απο εκει που δεν το περιμένεις, τότε που δεν προσπαθείς καν, τότε γίνεται.




> Παντα υπαρχει καποια αλλη που θα ειναι πιο ομορφη :P (...αστειακι)



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για αυτό σου λέω ότι πρωτα πρέπει να τα βρείς με τον εαυτό σου. Δεν είναι ευκολο αλλα πρέπει να το κάνεις. Κι εγω ακόμα προσπαθω και πιστεύω πως εχω κανει μια μικρή πρόοδο (επιτέλους)
> Και δεν πρέπει να έχεις για μόνο σκοπό της ζωής σου τις γυναίκες (όμορφες ή όχι) αλλα κάτι που θα σου δώσει σκοπό για όλη σου την ζωή. Εξάλλου σε αυτό το θέμα (γυναίκες, σχέσεις, σεξ) όσο το κυνηγάς φεύγει μακριά. Αντίθετα απο εκει που δεν το περιμένεις, τότε που δεν προσπαθείς καν, τότε γίνεται.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :p


Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως είσαι και εσύ παρθένος,ε?:(
Τι εννοείς,να μην το σκέφτομαι τόσο?

----------


## archangel

> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως είσαι και εσύ παρθένος,ε?:(
> Τι εννοείς,να μην το σκέφτομαι τόσο?



Ναι ακόμα είμαι. 
εννοω πως όσο το σκεφτεσαι και το κυνηγας δεν θα γίνει. Είναι σαν η τύχη να παίζει παιχνίδια για να διασκεδαζει. 
Αν πας για παράδειγμα σε μπαράκι με φίλους μην κάθεσαι να ψάχνεις κοπέλα αλλα να διασκεδάσεις με τους φίλους σου κατα 90% και ενα 10% απλώς να ψιλοφλερτάρεις. οχι περισσοτερο.
Παράδειγμα οταν ημουν 17 χρονων πηγαινα με καραβι κάπου για κάτι δουλείες. Μεσα στο καραβι λοιπόν οπως καθόμουν στο κατάστρωμα είχα πάρει μαζί μου ένα βιβλίο και το διάβαζα. Με την άκρη του ματιού μου είχα δει ενα κορίτσι να με κοιτάζει και να με φλερτάρει (πρωτη φορα που είδα γυναίκα να με φλερτάρει) αφησα λοιπον μετα απο λιγο το βιβλίο μαζεψα θαρρος και την πλησίασα. Βέβαια δεν ηξερα τι να της πω και μετα απο κανένα 10λεπτο ξενέρωσε αλλα αυτο είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## Anikan

> Τι με έπιασε Παυλίνα?
> Έχω μερικά ''καλόπαιδα'' σε άλλο θέμα μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες,που δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν!
> Arntaben,και να βάλω,ποιά θα νοιαστεί,αν δεν έχω αναλογίες μοντέλου,γυμνασμένο σώμα,προσεγμένη εμφάνιση?


Καλησπέρα γουαι. Δεν θα σου το κλισέ "η εξωτερική εμφάνιση δεν έχει σημασία". Για μένα παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στις σχέσεις μας με το άλλο φίλο καθότι το πράγμα που προσέχεις στον άλλο είναι αυτό. Ωστόσο δεν είναι το παν. Δεν ξέρω αν σου χει τύχει μια κοπέλα να σε ξενερώνει τόσο πολύ που στο τέλος να σου φαίνεται αδιάφορο το πόσο όμορφη είναι. Εμένα προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει να αρχίσω να την βλέπω και ως άσχημη ας πούμε όπως και το αντίστροφο. Κι εγώ δεν μου αρεσω καθόλου,πατσαβούρης είμαι κι έχω μια κάποια ανασφάλεια με αυτό.(βέβαια τώρα είναι τέτοια τα προβλήματα μου που δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου) Ωστόσο κατά καιρούς έχω προσελκύσει αρκετά ομορφες κοπέλες όταν είχα αυτοπεποιθηση και δεν αγχωνομουν για το αν είμαι αρκετά ωραίος ώστε να τις πλησιάσω. Στην τελική η ομορφιά είναι ένα καθαρά υποκείμενικο ζήτημα κι ο καθένας την προσδιορίζει αλλιώς. Το θέμα είναι ψάχνεις για σχέση ή για μια... Περιπέτεια; Αν ψάχνεσαι για κάτι σοβαρό δεν αρκεί μόνο η εμφάνιση και το ξέρεις κι εσύ αυτό

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

φανταζεσαι να βρει τελικα την ομορφη και να την παρατησει και μετα αλλα 300 θεματα "θελω ομορφη με προσωπικοτητα"... δεν θα τα αντεξωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## Mariah

> φανταζεσαι να βρει τελικα την ομορφη και να την παρατησει και μετα αλλα 300 θεματα "θελω ομορφη με προσωπικοτητα"... δεν θα τα αντεξωωωωω!!!!!


Αχαχαχαχαχαχα ολο και καποιο ελαττωμα θα εχει :P

----------


## cdeleted29517

> φανταζεσαι να βρει τελικα την ομορφη και να την παρατησει και μετα αλλα 300 θεματα "θελω ομορφη με προσωπικοτητα"... δεν θα τα αντεξωωωωω!!!!!


Δηλαδή Ρέα παρακαλάς ο why να βρει αυτή που θέλει? Τι ωραίο οι άνθρωποι να θέλουν τα ίδια πράγματα...χαχα

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Αγαπητε νηματοθετη:

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.



Οποτε προτεινω να βρεις μια στα κυβικα σου και γενικα να σταματησεις να γραφεις εδω,γιατι εδω ποτε δε θα βρεις κατι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


''Αγαπητέ'',το ότι η εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο,το ξέρω....
Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι μάλλον όμορφος,δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να απαντάς σε αυτό το στυλάκι.
Και δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω....

----------


## pavlina

> ''Αγαπητέ'',το ότι η εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο,το ξέρω....
> Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι μάλλον όμορφος,δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να απαντάς σε αυτό το στυλάκι.
> Και δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω....


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω γιατι αλαφροισκιωτε κολας σε ολους?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συμφωνω και επαυξανω γιατι αλαφροισκιωτε κολας σε ολους?


Να σου πω ρε Παυλίνα,εσύ πιστεύεις ότι μπορώ να βρώ αυτό που θέλω?Και ξέρεις ότι δεν κυνηγάω κάποια θεά.....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα γιατί ρωτάς τον κάθε ένα αν πιστεύει σε σένα ότι θα βρεις αυτό που θες? Εσύ πιστεύεις καθόλου? Χρησιμοποίησε τη κνίτισσα και την χοντρή να πάρεις θάρρος από αυτό. Κάτι είδαν σε σένα και δεν λες να το καταλάβεις. Να είσαι καλός, ευγενικός, έξυπνος με χιούμορ, ότι περνάς καλά, μυστήριος, εξυπηρετικός, large, σε καμία περίπτωση μίζερος και όλο και κάτι θα γίνει. Δεν θα σου κάτσει καμία για το σώμα σου....Και αν δεις και περνάν τα χρόνια και τρως μόνο χυλόπιτες , χυλόπιτες όμως γιατί δεν άκουσα καμία να σε απέρριψε, θα το δεις στην πορεία. Μην περιμένεις να σε προσέξουν , έτσι απλά... Πρέπει να τις γνωρίσεις όλες αυτές, να κάνεις παρέα μαζί τους, να δείχνεις το ενδιαφέρον σου.....Αυτά...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα γιατί ρωτάς τον κάθε ένα αν πιστεύει σε σένα ότι θα βρεις αυτό που θες? Εσύ πιστεύεις καθόλου? Χρησιμοποίησε τη κνίτισσα και την χοντρή να πάρεις θάρρος από αυτό. Κάτι είδαν σε σένα και δεν λες να το καταλάβεις. Να είσαι καλός, ευγενικός, έξυπνος με χιούμορ, ότι περνάς καλά, μυστήριος, εξυπηρετικός, large, σε καμία περίπτωση μίζερος και όλο και κάτι θα γίνει. Δεν θα σου κάτσει καμία για το σώμα σου....Και αν δεις και περνάν τα χρόνια και τρως μόνο χυλόπιτες , χυλόπιτες όμως γιατί δεν άκουσα καμία να σε απέρριψε, θα το δεις στην πορεία. Μην περιμένεις να σε προσέξουν , έτσι απλά... Πρέπει να τις γνωρίσεις όλες αυτές, να κάνεις παρέα μαζί τους, να δείχνεις το ενδιαφέρον σου.....Αυτά...


Κάνω πως δεν διάβασα την πρόταση για την κνίτισσα και την χοντρή!!!!!!!!
Ενδιαφέρον για ποιές?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αυτή η χοντρή ρε φίλε που είχε την ατυχία να της αρέσεις κάτι είδε και γοητεύτηκε............ Πότε θα το καταλάβεις? κράτα το αυτό να πάρεις λίγο τα πάνω σου!
Ενδιαφέρον για τις μέτριες....... Ε για ποιες ενδιαφέρον? για αυτές που σ'αρέσουν.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτή η χοντρή ρε φίλε που είχε την ατυχία να της αρέσεις κάτι είδε και γοητεύτηκε............ Πότε θα το καταλάβεις? κράτα το αυτό να πάρεις λίγο τα πάνω σου!
> Ενδιαφέρον για τις μέτριες.......* Ε για ποιες ενδιαφέρον? για αυτές που σ'αρέσουν.*



Με την ίδια λογική,και κάποια όμορφη μπορεί να δει να γοητευθεί.
Στην τελευταία πρόταση σου μόνο συμφωνώ.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ''Αγαπητέ'',το ότι η εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο,το ξέρω....
> Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι μάλλον όμορφος,δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να απαντάς σε αυτό το στυλάκι.
> Και δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω....


Προσπαθω να σε βοηθησω μαν

----------


## Remedy

> Με την ίδια λογική,και κάποια όμορφη μπορεί να δει να γοητευθεί.
> Στην τελευταία πρόταση σου μόνο συμφωνώ.


αυτο εννοει ο κιουμπ. οτι εφοσον γοητευσες αυτες τις κοπελες (για τις οποιες μιλας τοσο προσβλητικα), μπορεις να το κανεις και σε γυναικες που σου αρεσουν. δεν εχουν διαφορετικα γουστα οι "ομορφες" απο τις "ασχημες"...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> μια που είπες Charlize Theron. εχεις δει τον γκομενό της. χαλια


Oτι ο μεσος μπαζακλας θα ριξει την Σαρλιζ Θερον... :rolleyes:

----------


## Remedy

> Oτι ο μεσος μπαζακλας θα ριξει την Σαρλιζ Θερον... :rolleyes:


δεν λες και "μεσο μπαζακλα" εναν επιτυχημενο και ζαπλουτο τυπα που ειναι ηθοποιος στο χολυγουντ..:rolleyes:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προσπαθω να σε βοηθησω μαν


Άσε ρε...
Εσύ να υποθέσω είσαι όμορφος,με γυμνασμένο κορμί,ωραία εμφάνιση κλπ?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Άσε ρε...
> Εσύ να υποθέσω είσαι όμορφος,με γυμνασμένο κορμί,ωραία εμφάνιση κλπ?


Ειμαι ανω του μετριου και βρισκω στα κυβικα μου,λιγο πιο πανω,λιγο πιο κατω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειμαι ανω του μετριου και βρισκω στα κυβικα μου,λιγο πιο πανω,λιγο πιο κατω.


Και εμενα μου έχουν πει ότι είμαι ανω του μετριου,τότε;

----------


## Deleted-150217

Why πάλι καλά που εσύ το μόνο που ζητάς είναι να είναι όμορφη η κοπέλα.Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που ζητάνε πολλά περισσότερα.πχ μια αγγελία που είδα κάπου δες τι λέει
Αναζητώ κάποια που να παίρνει στα σοβαρά την καριέρα της/σπουδές της (γιατί πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητη και πρέπει να επιβιώσει όπως όλοι μας). 
Να μην έχει μουσικά ταμπού και γενικά ταμπού στην διασκέδαση. 
Να προτιμά την ψυχαγωγία από την διασκέδαση. 
Να μην είναι πλούσια γιατί είμαι φτωχός και θα με πιάσει σύνδρομο κατωτερότητας. 
Να σιχαίνεται οτιδήποτε το μικροαστικό. 
Να είναι όσο πιο απλή γίνεται. 
Να μπορούμε να είμαστε και φίλοι. 
Να έχει την απαραίτητη δόση τρέλας. 
Να βαριέται τις καταστάσεις που γίνονται συνηθισμένες. 
Να πιστεύει στον ελευθεριακό έρωτα (και όχι στον ελευθεριώδη) 
Να μην είναι άσχημη για μένα. 
Να είναι τρελή (για να χω λόγο να την κάνω λογική και να την κυνηγήσω γιατί είμαι ρεαλιστής) 
Να έχει ζήσει τουλάχιστον 1 εξάμηνο στο εξωτερικό (και να θέλει να το ξανακάνει - άσχετα αν τελικά θα το κάνει)
Αμα βρει αυτός κάποια τέτοια,δε νομίζω ότι δε μπορείς να βρεις και εσύ μια σκέτη όμορφη για σένα..Κάποια απο αυτά τα θεωρώ λογικά και κάποια δεν καταλαβαίνω πως τα εννοεί..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Και εμενα μου έχουν πει ότι είμαι ανω του μετριου,τότε;


Ε κατι θα κανεις λαθος με τη συμπεριφορα σου τοτε

----------


## elis

Ανέκδοτο με νόημα έχουμε Πάσχα νηστεία καλή ώρα και συζητούν δύο φίλες καλά ρε έκανες σεξ με τον άλλο τώρα πασχαλιάτικα που ναι νηστεία και γυρνάει η άλλη και λέει ρε συ δεν πιάνεται αυτός είναι χαλβάς 
Εμένα μ άρεσε το άκουσα στο ράδιο έχουμε πολύ προχωρημένο ράδιο στο χωριό μου

----------


## κύριος

αλαφροισκιωτος απο την πρωτη μερα αντικειμενικοτατος και στεγνος χαχαχαχα εισαι ωραιος

----------


## archangel

> Oτι ο μεσος μπαζακλας θα ριξει την Σαρλιζ Θερον... :rolleyes:



δεν είπα ότι ο μεσος μπαζακλας θα ρίξει την Σαρλιζ Θερον (αν και μεταξυ μας αν την συναντησω θα την ριξω :ρ ). Ο why ομως λεει και ξανα λεει και ξανα ότι ΜΟΝΟ η εμφάνιση παιζει ρόλο και τίποτα αλλο και οτι δεν υπάρχει γυναίκα που τα έχει με άσχημο.


Εχω δει πολλες γυναίκες με κακάσχημους άντρες. 
Αν δεις σε αυτο το Link θα δείς αντρες που έχουν αυτήν ακριβως την απορία
http://www.forums.gr/forum/προσωπικά...-άντρες

Εαν δεις αυτό το Link θα δείς σε φωτο μια γυναικάρα να εχει για αντρα εναν ασχημο και να έχουν και παιδι
http://www.astrology.gr/epikairotita...ehete-dei-pote

----------


## Mariah

Εγω νομιζω πως ειναι και λογω ηλικιας, ο Why εχει πει πως και ειναι και 21. Αλλα κριτηρια εχεις στα 21 και αλλα στα 31 που εχει πηξει λιγο το μυαλο και δεν σκεφτεσαι και τοσο επιφανειακα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> δεν είπα ότι ο μεσος μπαζακλας θα ρίξει την Σαρλιζ Θερον (αν και μεταξυ μας αν την συναντησω θα την ριξω :ρ ). Ο why ομως λεει και ξανα λεει και ξανα ότι ΜΟΝΟ η εμφάνιση παιζει ρόλο και τίποτα αλλο και οτι δεν υπάρχει γυναίκα που τα έχει με άσχημο.
> 
> 
> Εχω δει πολλες γυναίκες με κακάσχημους άντρες. 
> Αν δεις σε αυτο το Link θα δείς αντρες που έχουν αυτήν ακριβως την απορία
> http://www.forums.gr/forum/προσωπικά...- άντρες
> 
> Εαν δεις αυτό το Link θα δείς σε φωτο μια γυναικάρα να εχει για αντρα εναν ασχημο και να έχουν και παιδι
> http://www.astrology.gr/epikairotita...ehete-dei-pote


Παιζει ρολο και η αυτοπεποιθηση της αλλης.

Αν ειναι γκομεναρα αλλα νιωθει μπαζο,θα μπλεξει με μπαζο γιατι αυτο θα νομιζει οτι της αξιζει.

Παιζει ρολο και τι θελει.Αμα θελει λεφτα,δε θα χει προβλημα με το ματσωμενο μπαζο (περιπτωσεις Σαρλιζ Θερον και αλλων διασημων).

Οπως και να χει η εμφανιση ειναι παντα ενα μεγαλο προσον.Δεν μπορεις να βασιζεσαι μονο στις ανασφαλειες της αλλης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε κατι θα κανεις λαθος με τη συμπεριφορα σου τοτε


Για την αυτοπεποίθηση μου,μου λένε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Παιζει ρολο και η αυτοπεποιθηση της αλλης.
> 
> Αν ειναι γκομεναρα αλλα νιωθει μπαζο,θα μπλεξει με μπαζο γιατι αυτο θα νομιζει οτι της αξιζει.
> 
> Παιζει ρολο και τι θελει.Αμα θελει λεφτα,δε θα χει προβλημα με το ματσωμενο μπαζο (περιπτωσεις Σαρλιζ Θερον και αλλων διασημων).
> 
> Οπως και να χει η εμφανιση ειναι παντα ενα μεγαλο προσον.Δεν μπορεις να βασιζεσαι μονο στις ανασφαλειες της αλλης.


Αυτό λέγεται αυτοεκτίμηση, χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση είναι να ξέρει ότι είναι γκομενάρα αλλά να πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να ρίξει κάποιον στα κυβικά της.

----------


## chris athens

Όσο άσχημη.χοντρη και δυσμορφη να είναι μια κοπέλα δεν θα έχει Κανένα προβλήμα να βρει αντρα.Αφού οι αντρες έχουν χαμηλά στάνταρ.αν ημουν στην θεση του why θα εριχνα τα στάνταρ μου γνωρίζοντας πόσο εύκολα και πόσους άντρες βρίσκει ακόμα και μια άσχημη πόσο μάλλον μέση κοπέλα.

----------


## archangel

> Παιζει ρολο και η αυτοπεποιθηση της αλλης.
> 
> Αν ειναι γκομεναρα αλλα νιωθει μπαζο,θα μπλεξει με μπαζο γιατι αυτο θα νομιζει οτι της αξιζει.
> 
> Παιζει ρολο και τι θελει.Αμα θελει λεφτα,δε θα χει προβλημα με το ματσωμενο μπαζο (περιπτωσεις Σαρλιζ Θερον και αλλων διασημων).
> 
> Οπως και να χει η εμφανιση ειναι παντα ενα μεγαλο προσον.Δεν μπορεις να βασιζεσαι μονο στις ανασφαλειες της αλλης.



Φίλε μου. συμφωνούμε πως διαφωνούμε. Εμείς οι άντρες ναι, πρωτα αυτο κοιταμε σε μια γυναίκα, αλλα οι γυναίκες όχι και τόσο. Εγω τουλάχιστόν μόνο ανωριμα κοριτσάκια εχω δει να τα φτιάχνουν με ωραίους. Εχω φίλο που δεν είναι ωραίος αλλα έχει όποια γυναίκα θέλει. Πλησιαζει μια γυναίκα και μόλις αρχιζει να της μιλά αυτη κρεμεται απο τα χείλη του. πάντα καταληγει να μιλάνε για ωρες μαζί του και να παίρνει τα τηλ τους. Βεβαια αυτός εχει τεράστια αυτοπεποιθηση και ότι και να λέει κρεμεσαι απο τα χειλη του.

----------


## chris athens

Μια υποτιθέμενη άσχημη εχει άπειρες επιλογές.Μην τον ψαχνετε καθολου.δύσκολο να είσαι άντρας όταν χρειάζεται να εκπληρώσεις τόσα στανταρ.εύκολο γυναίκα αφου οι αντρες δεν ζητάνε τιποτα σχεδον.

----------


## elis

Αμήν κάποιος είπε την αλήθεια μια άσχημη έχει δεκάδες επιλογές για όμορφες δεν ξέρω αλλά φαντάζομαι χαμός

----------


## treasure_octopus

Συγγνώμη αλλά τι πάει να πει όμορφος και άσχημος? αυτά τα στερεότυπα δεν έιναι που έχουν κάνει στην τελική άπειρους ανθρώπους να έχουν ψυχικά θέματα που αναγράφονται σε αυτό το φόρουμ? οι ταμπέλες είναι ότι χειρότερο και κυρίως οι άδικες ταμπέλες.Υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι,τόσες φυλές,τόσα ενδιαφέροντα πρόσωπα,καταστάσεις και εικόνες πάνω στον πλανήτη μας που το όμορφο και το άσχημο νομίζω απλα περιορίζουν κάθε τι. Γι αυτό υπάρχουν και τόσα διαφορετικά γούστα. Το τι είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο,τέλειο ή ατελές είναι προσωπικό για τον καθένα και αυτό έχει και τη μαγεία του. Γιατί εαν όλοι αρέσαμε σε όλους τότε δε θα χε κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Καταλαβαίνω την ομορφιά ως περιποίηση του εαυτού,ναι επιβάλεται να είμαστε καθαροί ας πούμε και να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας γιατί αυτό σημαίνει και ότι τον αγαπάμε αλλά από εκεί και πέρα η ομορφιά πηγάζει πέρα από το έξω.
Προέρχεται από μια ζεστή φωνή,ένα τρυφερό αγγιγμα,ένα βλέμμα τρυφερότητας, σεξουαλικότητας ή μυστηρίου.
Πηγάζει από το πως συνδιάζουμε τα ρούχα μας,από ένα γελαστό πρόσωπο ή δυο δακρυσμένα μάτια. Είναι τόσα πολλά που μπορείς να δεις σε κάποιον και να πεις ''wow'' που είναι κρίμα να τα περιορίζουμε σε απλά ''αδύνατο σώμα,ότι προστάζει η μόδα ντύσιμο, γυμναστική, βάψιμο, τατουάζ''. Απ'την άλλη αν αυτα είναι που μας κάνουν το κλικ ας ψάξουμε απλά γι αυτα,είναι τόοοοοσοι πολλοί οι άνθρωποι γύρω,τα στυλ,οι συμπεριφορές που αρκεί απλά να κοιτάξουμε. Δε χρειάζεται να λέμε κάποιους άσχημους,να τους κράζουμε,να τους μειώνουμε ή μέτριους. Όχι γιατί μπορεί για κάποιον να είναι ο κόσμος όλος. Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι ότι πιο όμορφο έχει δει,για κάποιον ένας άνθρωπος πχ με ψυχικό θέμα,πόνο και ανασφάλειες,παχουλό ή πολύ αδύνατο σώμα να είναι το ιδανικό ενός άλλου και να τον αγαπήσει όσο δε φαντάζεται και αντίστοιχα εμείς που δε τα χουμε αυτά να είμαστε γι αυτούς κάτι που δε θα κοιτάξουν ποτέ.
Θα ήταν όλα πιο εύκολα αν απλά ξέραμε τι θέλουμε και το ψάχναμε και οτιδήποτε άλλο το αφήναμε απλά μακριά χωρίς υποτίμηση. Άλλωστε το πόσες ''κατακτήσεις'' έχει κάποιος έχει να κάνει και με το κατα πόσο το ψάχνει όλο αυτο,κατα πόσο δείχνεται και ζητά εμπειρίες όχι μόνο με το πως δείχνει εξωτερικά.

Φιλικά πάντα,

εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις αυτή που θες και που θα σε κάνει και θα την κάνεις ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## archangel

> Συγγνώμη αλλά τι πάει να πει όμορφος και άσχημος? αυτά τα στερεότυπα δεν έιναι που έχουν κάνει στην τελική άπειρους ανθρώπους να έχουν ψυχικά θέματα που αναγράφονται σε αυτό το φόρουμ? οι ταμπέλες είναι ότι χειρότερο και κυρίως οι άδικες ταμπέλες.Υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι,τόσες φυλές,τόσα ενδιαφέροντα πρόσωπα,καταστάσεις και εικόνες πάνω στον πλανήτη μας που το όμορφο και το άσχημο νομίζω απλα περιορίζουν κάθε τι.Γι αυτό υπάρχουν και τόσα διαφορετικά γούστα.Το τι είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο,τέλειο ή ατελές είναι προσωπικό για τον καθένα και αυτό έχει και τη μαγεία του.Γιατί εαν όλοι αρέσαμε σε όλους τότε δε θα χε κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Καταλαβαίνω την ομορφιά ως περιποίηση του εαυτού,ναι επιβάλεται να είμαστε καθαροί ας πούμε και να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας γιατί αυτό σημαίνει και ότι τον αγαπάμε αλλά από εκεί και πέρα η ομορφιά πηγάζει πέρα από το έξω.
> Προέρχεται από μια ζεστή φωνή,ένα τρυφερό αγγιγμα,ένα βλέμμα τρυφερότητας,σεξουαλικότη ας ή μυστηρίου.
> Πηγάζει από το πως συνδιάζουμε τα ρούχα μας,από ένα γελαστό πρόσωπο ή δυο δακρυσμένα μάτια.Είναι τόσα πολλά που μπορείς να δεις σε κάποιον και να πεις ''wow'' που είναι κρίμα να τα περιορίζουμε σε απλά ''αδύνατο σώμα,ότι προστάζει η μόδα ντύσιμο,γυμναστική,βάψιμο, ατουάζ''. Απ'την άλλη αν αυτα είναι που μας κάνουν το κλικ ας ψάξουμε απλά γι αυτα,είναι τόοοοοσοι πολλοί οι άνθρωποι γύρω,τα στυλ,οι συμπεριφορές που αρκεί απλά να κοιτάξουμε.Δε χρειάζεται να λέμε κάποιους άσχημους,να τους κράζουμε,να τους μειώνουμε ή μέτριους.Όχι γιατί μπορεί για κάποιον να είναι ο κόσμος όλος.Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι ότι πιο όμορφο έχει δει,για κάποιον ένας άνθρωπος πχ με ψυχικό θέμα,πόνο και ανασφάλειες,παχουλό ή πολύ αδύνατο σώμα να είναι το ιδανικό ενός άλλου και να τον αγαπήσει όσο δε φαντάζεται και αντίστοιχα εμείς που δε τα χουμε αυτά να είμαστε γι αυτούς κάτι που δε θα κοιτάξουν ποτέ.
> Θα ήταν όλα πιο εύκολα αν απλά ξέραμε τι θέλουμε και το ψάχναμε και οτιδήποτε άλλο το αφήναμε απλά μακριά χωρίς υποτίμηση.Άλλωστε το πόσες ''κατακτήσεις'' έχει κάποιος έχει να κάνει και με το κατα πόσο το ψάχνει όλο αυτο,κατα πόσο δείχνεται και ζητά εμπειρίες όχι μόνο με το πως δείχνει εξωτερικά.
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα,
> 
> εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις αυτή που θες και που θα σε κάνει και θα την κάνεις ευτυχισμένη.



Μπράβο ρε φιλε. Οσα λες είναι υπέροχα. Μαζί σου!!!!!
Αυτό λέω εγώ ξανα και ξανα αλλά..... Απλως το παιδί που ανοιξε το θέμα ζητάει εξωτερική ομορφια μόνο. Μονο το περιτύλιγμα. 
Και για αυτο αναφέρουμε αυτα τα στερεότυπα....

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Μπράβο ρε φιλε. Οσα λες είναι υπέροχα. Μαζί σου!!!!!
> Αυτό λέω εγώ ξανα και ξανα αλλά..... Απλως το παιδί που ανοιξε το θέμα ζητάει εξωτερική ομορφια μόνο. Μονο το περιτύλιγμα. 
> Και για αυτο αναφέρουμε αυτα τα στερεότυπα....


δεκτό, απλά εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το ποιος είναι όμορφος για τον καθένα μας είναι προσωπικό γούστο τις περισσότερες φορές και όχι κάτι αντικειμενικό.Και επίσης ότι οκ ας πούμε υπάρχει αντικειμενική ομορφιά, γιατί να μην την αναζητήσει κάποιος εφόσον τη θέλει κι εφόσον φυσικά υπάρχουν τόσοι και τόσοι άνθρωποι γύρω μας αντί να χαρακτηρίζει κάποιους ανθρώπους που δε του κάνουν το κλικ άσχημους ή μετριους? εγώ σε αυτό κολλάω όχι στην αναζήτηση την ομορφιάς ή όπως το θέτει κανείς. Ο καθένας μας έχει δικαίωμα να γουστάρει και να επιθυμεί ότι θέλει αλλά είναι κρίμα να χαρακτηρίζουμε με άσχημα λόγια κάτι που δε μας κάνει.Μπορούμε απλά να μη του δώσουμε σημασία και να ψάξουμε αυτό που πραγματικα μας αρέσει.Χωρίς προσβολές και στεναχώριες :)

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι όλοι εκεί κολλήσαμε αλλά άμα κάτσεις λίγο να συνηθίσεις θα ξεκολλήσεις.... :) όχι ότι είναι σωστό αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί αυτοί και οι ταμπέλες πάνε περισσότερο στο χαρακτήρα των άλλων.. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα άντρα να αποκαλεί χοντρή μια γλυκιά κοπέλα , αν όμως είναι και αντιπαθητική κλπ θα της κοτσάρει την ταμπέλα , αυτό έχω δει εγώ....Κακώς βέβαια........Το είχα θίξει το θέμα στον Why αλλά δεν απάντησε.

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Ναι όλοι εκεί κολλήσαμε αλλά άμα κάτσεις λίγο να συνηθίσεις θα ξεκολλήσεις.... :) όχι ότι είναι σωστό αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί αυτοί και οι ταμπέλες πάνε περισσότερο στο χαρακτήρα των άλλων.. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα άντρα να αποκαλεί χοντρή μια γλυκιά κοπέλα , αν όμως είναι και αντιπαθητική κλπ θα της κοτσάρει την ταμπέλα , αυτό έχω δει εγώ....Κακώς βέβαια........Το είχα θίξει το θέμα στον Why αλλά δεν απάντησε.


να που συναντιόμαστε σε άλλο ποστ χαχα :) σε μένα εννοείς να ξεκολλήσω? αν ναι σε τι να συνηθίσω κάπου το χασα :P 

Ισχύει αυτό που λες με τους χαρακτηρισμούς αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι όμορφο να χαρακτηρίζεις άσχημα έναν άνθρωπο.Εκτός πια κι αν σε φέρει στα όριά σου και υπάρξει αντιπαράθεση,θυμός,νεύρα. Άλλη περίπτωση αυτό. Τώρα το παιδί που γράφει το ποστ δεν νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό αλλά ότι είπε ο archangel,δηλαδή αναζητάει πολύ έντονα μόνο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Οκ δικαίωμά του απλά είναι κρίμα να χαρακτηρίζει άλλους κάποιος που δε του κάνουν εμφανισιακά το κλικ άσχημα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Συγγνώμη αλλά τι πάει να πει όμορφος και άσχημος ? αυτά τα στερεότυπα δεν έιναι που έχουν κάνει στην τελική άπειρους ανθρώπους , να έχουν ψυχικά θέματα που αναγράφονται σε αυτό το φόρουμ ? οι ταμπέλες είναι ότι χειρότερο και κυρίως οι άδικες ταμπέλες . Υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι , τόσες φυλές , τόσα ενδιαφέροντα πρόσωπα , καταστάσεις και εικόνες πάνω στον πλανήτη μας , που το όμορφο και το άσχημο νομίζω απλα περιορίζουν κάθε τι . Γι αυτό υπάρχουν και τόσα διαφορετικά γούστα . Το τι είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο , τέλειο ή ατελές είναι προσωπικό για τον καθένα και αυτό έχει και τη μαγεία του . Γιατί εαν όλοι αρέσαμε σε όλους τότε δε θα χε κανένα ενδιαφέρον . Καταλαβαίνω την ομορφιά ως περιποίηση του εαυτού , ναι επιβάλεται να είμαστε καθαροί ας πούμε και να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας γιατί αυτό σημαίνει και ότι τον αγαπάμε αλλά από εκεί και πέρα η ομορφιά πηγάζει πέρα από το έξω .
> Προέρχεται από μια ζεστή φωνή , ένα τρυφερό αγγιγμα , ένα βλέμμα τρυφερότητας , σεξουαλικότητας ή μυστηρίου.
> Πηγάζει από το πως συνδιάζουμε τα ρούχα μας , από ένα γελαστό πρόσωπο ή δυο δακρυσμένα μάτια . Είναι τόσα πολλά που μπορείς να δεις σε κάποιον και να πεις ''wow'' που είναι κρίμα να τα περιορίζουμε σε απλά ''αδύνατο σώμα,ότι προστάζει η μόδα ντύσιμο , γυμναστική , βάψιμο , τατουάζ''. Απ'την άλλη αν αυτα είναι που μας κάνουν το κλικ ας ψάξουμε απλά γι αυτα , είναι τόοοοοσοι πολλοί οι άνθρωποι γύρω , τα στυλ,οι συμπεριφορές που αρκεί απλά να κοιτάξουμε . Δε χρειάζεται να λέμε κάποιους άσχημους , να τους κράζουμε , να τους μειώνουμε ή μέτριους . Όχι γιατί μπορεί για κάποιον να είναι ο κόσμος όλος.Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι ότι πιο όμορφο έχει δει,για κάποιον ένας άνθρωπος πχ με ψυχικό θέμα,πόνο και ανασφάλειες , παχουλό ή πολύ αδύνατο σώμα να είναι το ιδανικό ενός άλλου και να τον αγαπήσει όσο δε φαντάζεται και αντίστοιχα εμείς , που δε τα χουμε αυτά να είμαστε γι αυτούς κάτι που δε θα κοιτάξουν ποτέ .
> Θα ήταν όλα πιο εύκολα αν απλά ξέραμε τι θέλουμε και το ψάχναμε και οτιδήποτε άλλο το αφήναμε απλά μακριά χωρίς υποτίμηση . Άλλωστε το πόσες ''κατακτήσεις'' έχει κάποιος έχει να κάνει και με το κατα πόσο το ψάχνει όλο αυτο , κατα πόσο δείχνεται και ζητά εμπειρίες όχι μόνο με το πως δείχνει εξωτερικά .
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα ,
> 
> εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρεις αυτή που θες , και που θα σε κάνει και θα την κάνεις ευτυχισμένη .


 Σουφτιαξα το ποστ , δεν αφηνεις κενα ........

----------


## Macgyver

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Σουφτιαξα το ποστ , δεν αφηνεις κενα ........


ααα σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!! :)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> να που συναντιόμαστε σε άλλο ποστ χαχα :) σε μένα εννοείς να ξεκολλήσω? αν ναι σε τι να συνηθίσω κάπου το χασα :P 
> 
> Ισχύει αυτό που λες με τους χαρακτηρισμούς αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι όμορφο να χαρακτηρίζεις άσχημα έναν άνθρωπο.Εκτός πια κι αν σε φέρει στα όριά σου και υπάρξει αντιπαράθεση,θυμός,νεύρα.Ά λη περίπτωση αυτό. Τώρα το παιδί που γράφει το ποστ δεν νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό αλλά ότι είπε ο archangel,δηλαδή αναζητάει πολύ έντονα μόνο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση.Οκ δικαίωμά του απλά είναι κρίμα να χαρακτηρίζει άλλους κάποιος που δε του κάνουν εμφανισιακά το κλικ άσχημα.Τώρα απο εκεί και πέρα είδα το το συγκεκριμένο παιδί λιμοκτονεί ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό του και έχει στρέψει τα πάντα στη ζωή του γύρω απο το πως να βρει ''όμορφη κοπέλα''.. οπότε δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω,εφόσον τόσοι και τόσοι προσπάθησαν να του μιλήσουν και να τον βοηθήσουν μάλλον τα λόγια μου πέφτουν στο κενό.


Ε τώρα λείπει και το παιδί, κατά καιρούς λέει ότι θέλει και καλό χαρακτήρα πέρα από εμφάνιση ... Ναι έλεγα ότι αν καθόσουν εδώ θα συνήθιζες αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς , δεν θα σε ενοχλούσαν τόσο...θα άρχιζες να βαθμολογείς την ομορφιά κλπ χαχα Εντάξει πάνω κάτω όλο το φόρουμ του λέει στο περίπου τα ίδια ....

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Ε τώρα λείπει και το παιδί, κατά καιρούς λέει ότι θέλει και καλό χαρακτήρα πέρα από εμφάνιση ... Ναι έλεγα ότι αν καθόσουν εδώ θα συνήθιζες αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς , δεν θα σε ενοχλούσαν τόσο...θα άρχιζες να βαθμολογείς την ομορφιά κλπ χαχα Εντάξει πάνω κάτω όλο το φόρουμ του λέει στο περίπου τα ίδια ....


καλά δεν κάνω κύριγμα απλά λέω την προσωπική μου άποψη :) και προσωπικα δεν ήμουν ποτέ της φάσης βαθμολογώ ομορφιά κτλ γιατί δεν πιστέυω σε όλο αυτό.Αλλά προφανώς έχει πλάκα και ενδιαφέρον να παρατηρείς το στυλ που αρέσει στον κάθε άνθρωπο και να βλέπεις διαφορετικότητα , αντιδρασεις, οτιδήποτε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε ναι όλοι απόψεις λέμε, εννοείται !Ναι ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν βαθμολογεί προφανώς, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι και εγώ κάπου μίλησα για βαθμολογίες μήπως και επικοινωνήσω καλύτερα...

----------


## archangel

> Ναι όλοι εκεί κολλήσαμε αλλά άμα κάτσεις λίγο να συνηθίσεις θα ξεκολλήσεις.... :) όχι ότι είναι σωστό αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί αυτοί και οι ταμπέλες πάνε περισσότερο στο χαρακτήρα των άλλων.. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα άντρα να αποκαλεί χοντρή μια γλυκιά κοπέλα , αν όμως είναι και αντιπαθητική κλπ θα της κοτσάρει την ταμπέλα , αυτό έχω δει εγώ....Κακώς βέβαια........Το είχα θίξει το θέμα στον Why αλλά δεν απάντησε.



Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Πριν καιρο ειχα μια φίλη που ηταν παχουλή αλλα ηταν πολυ γλυκια κοπέλα. Είχε χιουμορ, αυτοσαρκαζοταν ηταν γλυκια και συμπαθητικη. Δεν μπορουσα να την δω σαν χοντρή και μια μερα που ενας μαλακας την είπε μπροστα μου παραλιγο να σκοτωθουμε με αυτόν. 
Αργοτερα αυτη αδυνάτισε και τωρα είναι γυναικάρα :Ρ (για τον why αυτο)

----------


## imagine

Σε πολλές από τις σχέσεις που βλέπω γύρω μου, υπάρχει ισορροπία στο σύνολο. Συνυπολογίζοντας ομορφιά, εξυπνάδα, χιούμορ, λεφτά, κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση, ενδιαφέροντα, τρυφερότητα, καλοσύνη, ειλικρίνεια και πολλά πολλά άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (αλλά και μειονεκτήματα), συχνά το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι παρόμοιο και για τους 2. Όχι πάντα, συχνά όμως.

Κοινώς, για να σε προσέξει μια όμορφη αλλά και αξιόλογη γυναίκα, πρέπει να βελτιώσεις το σύνολό σου και όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση. Σε μικρές ηλικίες όντως η ομορφιά είναι σημαντική οπότε αν δεν την έχεις φρόντισε τα υπόλοιπα σημεία σου να είναι δυνατά. Όταν λέει κάποιος "βρες γυναίκα στα μέτρα σου" εννοεί το σύνολο κι όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση.

Ε... και κάποια στιγμή θα ερωτευθείς και τπτ απ αυτά πια δε θα μετράει.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Πριν καιρο ειχα μια φίλη που ηταν παχουλή αλλα ηταν πολυ γλυκια κοπέλα. Είχε χιουμορ, αυτοσαρκαζοταν ηταν γλυκια και συμπαθητικη. Δεν μπορουσα να την δω σαν χοντρή και μια μερα που* ενας μαλακας* την είπε μπροστα μου παραλιγο να σκοτωθουμε με αυτόν. 
> Αργοτερα αυτη αδυνάτισε και τωρα είναι γυναικάρα :Ρ (για τον why αυτο)



Όπως το πες .........ένας μαλάκας.....

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Σε πολλές από τις σχέσεις που βλέπω γύρω μου, υπάρχει ισορροπία στο σύνολο. Συνυπολογίζοντας ομορφιά, εξυπνάδα, χιούμορ, λεφτά, κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση, ενδιαφέροντα, τρυφερότητα, καλοσύνη, ειλικρίνεια και πολλά πολλά άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (αλλά και μειονεκτήματα), συχνά το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι παρόμοιο και για τους 2. Όχι πάντα, συχνά όμως.
> 
> Κοινώς, για να σε προσέξει μια όμορφη αλλά και αξιόλογη γυναίκα, πρέπει να βελτιώσεις το σύνολό σου και όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση. Σε μικρές ηλικίες όντως η ομορφιά είναι σημαντική οπότε αν δεν την έχεις φρόντισε τα υπόλοιπα σημεία σου να είναι δυνατά. Όταν λέει κάποιος "βρες γυναίκα στα μέτρα σου" εννοεί το σύνολο κι όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση.
> 
> Ε... και κάποια στιγμή θα ερωτευθείς και τπτ απ αυτά πια δε θα μετράει.


πολύ ωραία απάντηση!! μου άρεσε πολύ όπως το έθεσες όλο αυτό :)

----------


## archangel

> Σε πολλές από τις σχέσεις που βλέπω γύρω μου, υπάρχει ισορροπία στο σύνολο. Συνυπολογίζοντας ομορφιά, εξυπνάδα, χιούμορ, λεφτά, κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση, ενδιαφέροντα, τρυφερότητα, καλοσύνη, ειλικρίνεια και πολλά πολλά άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (αλλά και μειονεκτήματα), συχνά το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι παρόμοιο και για τους 2. Όχι πάντα, συχνά όμως.
> 
> Κοινώς, για να σε προσέξει μια όμορφη αλλά και αξιόλογη γυναίκα, πρέπει να βελτιώσεις το σύνολό σου και όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση. Σε μικρές ηλικίες όντως η ομορφιά είναι σημαντική οπότε αν δεν την έχεις φρόντισε τα υπόλοιπα σημεία σου να είναι δυνατά. Όταν λέει κάποιος "βρες γυναίκα στα μέτρα σου" εννοεί το σύνολο κι όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση.
> 
> Ε... και κάποια στιγμή θα ερωτευθείς και τπτ απ αυτά πια δε θα μετράει.



Αν μπορουσα να σου βαλω LIKE θα σου εβαζα 100

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε πολλές από τις σχέσεις που βλέπω γύρω μου, υπάρχει ισορροπία στο σύνολο. Συνυπολογίζοντας ομορφιά, εξυπνάδα, χιούμορ, λεφτά, κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση, ενδιαφέροντα, τρυφερότητα, καλοσύνη, ειλικρίνεια και πολλά πολλά άλλα πλεονεκτήματα (αλλά και μειονεκτήματα), συχνά το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι παρόμοιο και για τους 2. Όχι πάντα, συχνά όμως.
> 
> Κοινώς, για να σε προσέξει μια όμορφη αλλά και αξιόλογη γυναίκα, πρέπει να βελτιώσεις το σύνολό σου και όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση. Σε μικρές ηλικίες όντως η ομορφιά είναι σημαντική οπότε αν δεν την έχεις φρόντισε τα υπόλοιπα σημεία σου να είναι δυνατά. Όταν λέει κάποιος "βρες γυναίκα στα μέτρα σου" εννοεί το σύνολο κι όχι μόνο την εμφάνιση.
> 
> Ε... και κάποια στιγμή θα ερωτευθείς και τπτ απ αυτά πια δε θα μετράει.


Φίλε,το καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν θα μπορούσα με μια άσχημη η μέτρια η παχουλή,χοντρή γυναίκα;Θα ήταν χειρότερο,την στιγμή που άλλοι θα ήταν με όμορφες;

----------


## Remedy

σου εχω δυο ερωτησεις:
1. πιστευεις οτι οι ομορφες και οι ομορφοι πρεπει να πηγαινουν μονο με ομορφες και ομορφους. *προσοχη*, δεν ρωταω αν αυτο συμβαινει, ρωταω αν συμφωνεις οτι ετσι πρεπει να γινεται.
2. πιστευεις οτι εισαι ομορφος?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Remedy,για το δεύτερο ερώτημα σου θα σου πω πως δεν με θεωρώ κουασιμόδο.Τώρα για το πρώτο σου ερώτημα,δεν είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα έτσι.Και εσύ θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικά σε εμφανιση ζευγάρια;Έχεις δει;

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy,για το δεύτερο ερώτημα σου θα σου πω πως δεν με θεωρώ κουασιμόδο.Τώρα για το πρώτο σου ερώτημα,*δεν είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα έτσι*.Και εσύ θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικά σε εμφανιση ζευγάρια;Έχεις δει;


ναι, εχω δει. 
αλλα το θεμα, εισαι εσυ.

θα λεγαμε δηλαδη οτι τελικα *πιστευεις* οτι καποιες φορες θα επρεπε οι ομορφοι να πηγαινουν με ομορφους και καποιες αλλες , θα επρεπε οι ομορφοι να πηγαινουν με λιγοτερο ομορφους?

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω βλεπω ωραιες γυναικες , με αντρες με προσωπικοτητα , οντοτητα , εντονη παρουσια , επικοινωνιακους , οχι οτι η εμφανιση του αντρα περνα απαρατηρητη , οπως κι εγω δεν ελκομαι μονο απο την εμφανιση , παρα μονο βραχυπροθεσμα , μεσομακροπροθεσμα , ελκομαι απο την αυτοπεποιθηση , και τον καλως εννουμενο δυναμισμο ( οχι αυταρχισμο ) ..............τωρα μια γυναικα , χωρις εμφανιση , ναχει αυτοπεποιθηση , δεν μουχει τυχει , το αναποδο , μουχει τυχει ομως ..........δλδ εμφανιση ανευ ιδαιτερης αυτοπεποιθησης ........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι, εχω δει. 
> αλλα το θεμα, εισαι εσυ.
> 
> θα λεγαμε δηλαδη οτι τελικα *πιστευεις* οτι καποιες φορες θα επρεπε οι ομορφοι να πηγαινουν με ομορφους και καποιες αλλες , θα επρεπε οι ομορφοι να πηγαινουν με λιγοτερο ομορφους?


Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.Αλλά σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,δεν πρέπει να προσεγγίσω το στυλ που μου αρέσει,και αυτό με ενοχλεί.Νομίζω ότι για κάποιον λόγο,εσύ δεν με χωνεύεις,ότι με αντιπαθείς κλπ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:Γιατί οι ωραίες να θέλουν τρελά τους γυμνασμένους και να πηγαίνουν με τους γυμνασμένους πάντα?
Ενώ τις μέτριες και τις άσχημες τις βλέπεις να μην τρελαίνονται για αυτό το στυλ?

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:Γιατί οι ωραίες να θέλουν τρελά τους γυμνασμένους και να πηγαίνουν με τους γυμνασμένους πάντα?
> Ενώ τις μέτριες και τις άσχημες τις βλέπεις να μην τρελαίνονται για αυτό το στυλ?



Εγω πάλι μόνο το ανάποδο εχω δει. Μετριες και ασχημες να κάνουν σαν τις τρελές για τους γυμνασμένους και ωραίες να μην τρελαίνονται και τόσο. Προχθες στο δρόμο πχ ηταν μια παρα πολυ ωραια κοπελα που φιλιόταν με έναν οχι και τόσο ωραιο που δεν ηταν καθόλου γυμνασμένος. 
Τις μόνες ωραίες κοπέλες που εχω δει να θελουν αυτο το στυλ που λες είναι κατι ανώριμα κοριτσάκια κατω τον 18 που το μόνο που ξερουν απο αντρες είναι ότι εχει δείξει το twilight και το 50 shade of gray (ή όπως λέγετε).
Αν ψάχνεις τέτοια κορίτσια, τότε ναι μόνο σωμα χρείαζεσαι...

----------


## Mariah

Οριστε ενα παραδειγμα ασχημου με ομορφης, προφανως η γυναικα του εκτιμησε αλλα προσοντα και οχι την εξωτερικη εμφανιση

http://www.gossip-tv.gr/media/com_ne...b7c71495dc.jpg

----------


## treasure_octopus

αν πω πάλι ότι δεν υπάρχουν όμορφοι και άσχημοι άνθρωποι γενικά αλλά όμορφοι άνθρωποι για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό θα χαρακτηριστώ μάλλον σπαστικιά γραφική.. 

Το αγόρι μου τον λέγαν μια ζωή άσχημο,προβληματικό, κακό εραστή, έχει κοιλιά και φοράει γυαλιά κι εγώ τον θεωρώ τον πιο θελκτικό και όμορφο άνθρωπο που έχω δει. Τώρα εαν το ότι τον διάλεξα και τον θεωρώ όμορφο ενω δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και με ότι προστάζει η μόδα με καθιστά άσχημη καλύτερα άσχημη παρά όμορφη. Αν πάλι θεωρούμαι όμορφη με βάση την εμφάνισή μου επειδή είμαι αδύνατη,ψηλή και έχω πράσινα μάτια και κάποιοι θεωρούν κοιτώντας με να τον φιλάω ότι είναι λάθος γιατί θα έπρεπε να είμαι με ''όμορφο'' γι αυτούς δηλαδή γυμνασμένο ή ότι τελως πάντων θεωρείται όμορφο τότε πραγματικά κάτι πάει απείρως λάθος στον πλανήτη.. 

Μια ζωή φίλες και φίλοι μου λέγαν '' ιιιου τι σ'αρέσει στον τάδε, δεν είναι για σένα, έχει κοιλιά, είναι κοντός, έχει γυαλιά, είναι ξενέρωτος'' και πάντα απλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν '' μα ρε φίλε απλά είναι όμορφος για μένα ο τάδε, πως το λένε μου κάνει το κλικ και όχι αυτός που θεωρείς ότι θα πρεπε να έχω'' . 

καλά κάνει ο whyalwaysme να θέλει όποιες κοπέλες θέλει και να τις θεωρεί όμορφες και εγώ θα του πω go for it. Απλά μάλλον αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί να χαρακτηρίζουμε ότι δε μας αρέσει άσχημο ή να πρέπει καποιοι να έιναι απαραίτητα με κάποιους με βάση απλά φάτσα και σωματότυπο.. βασικά γιατί να ασχοληθείς με το τι κάνει,θέλει και ανάβει τον δίπλα αντί με το τι ανάβει εσένα και να το κυνηγήσεις?? ποιος μας δίνει ας πούμε το δικαίωμα να πούμε α άσχημος-όμορφη μα γιατί? ή όμορφη-άσχημος μα γιατί? είναι απλά δύο άτομα που προφανώς αισθάνονται ένα ασχέτως γραμμών σχεδιασμού προσώπου και σώματος..

----------


## Macgyver

Η δικη μου πειρα , των 54 ετων , εχει δειξει , οτι καμμια απο τις ωραιες φιλες μου , ειτε πρωην , ειτε οχι , καμμια δεν επελεξε αντρα γυμνασμενο , βεβαια καμμια δεν θα χαλαγε να ηταν και γυμνασμενος , αλλα το κριτηριο τους , δεν ηταν αυτο , ηταν η προσωπικοτητα του καθε αντρα σε μερικες περιπτωσεις , και σε γυναικες με αρκετη αυτοπεποιθηση , ηταν η αυτοπεποιθηση του αντρος , ετος απο την προσωπικοτητα ................εχω φιλο , που κυριολεκτικα δεν του λειπει τιποτα , δεν γυμναζεται , ειναι κουκλος , ψηλος , αριστοκρατικος , γιωτ , εξαιρετικος χαρακτηρας , πολλα χρηματα , χαμηλοι τονοι , , ομως εχει κατι το ' κρυο ' / νταουν επανω του , και επελεξε να παντρευτει την καλυτερη μου φιλη , που ποτε δεν μου τραβηξε το ερωτικο ενδιαφερον , παρα τα 30 χρονια στενης φιλιας , νοστιμη σιγουρα , οποτε τι να πω ? βεβαια , η φιλη μου , ειναι party animal , πολυ εξω καρδια , και ειναι ικανη να σε κανει cheer up , οσο χαλια και νασαι , αρα τον συμπληρωνει σε καποιον τομεα ................. αλλη πρωην , και ελκυστικοτατη , και δυναμικη , προτιμησε να παντρευτει ενα πολυ γνωστο επιχειρηματια , ασχημο σε εμφανιση , με πολλες γνωριμιες αναλογες , ο γνωστος ΄κοσμικος ' κυκλος . που απεδεκατισθη , αλλα παντα , αν εχεις πολλα χρηματα , εχεις και τον αναλογο ' αερα ' , κακα τα ψεμματα .................... αλλη , πολυ ομορφη , πρωην , προτιμησε να παντρευτει πολυ γνωστο νεο σχετικα σε ηλικια πολιτικο , αρκετα αρρενωπο , εμφανισημο , αλλα νατος παλι ο αγυμναστος !!! τελικα , ειμαι ο μονος γυμνασμενος της παρεας , και εκει οφειλω μικρο μερος της αυτοπεποιθησης μου , ενα 25% , οφειλω την αυτοπεποιθηση μου , στο περιβαλλον που μεγαλωσα , ηρεμο , δεχτηκα πολυ αγαπη απο γονεις μικρος , σε επαγγελματικες επιτυχιες ( ειχα και αποτυχιες ) οπως και στα χρηματα του πατερα μου , εγω προσωπικα χρηματα δεν εχω πολλα , για την εποχη ομως εχω , αν και χαμηλων τονων , δεν προβαλλομαι μεσω αυτων , δεν εχω πορσε , δεν θελω τετοια προβολη , , δεν εχω γιωτ , ισως παρω καποια στιγμη , αν και μπελαλιδικο , στο μονο που υπερτερω εναντι των φιλων μου , που ολοι τους ειναι αξιολογοι , και ελκουν γυναικες , δεν τους ανεφερα ολους , ειναι οτι ειμαι επικοινωνιακος , και πολυ συμπαθης στο αλλο φυλο , και ισως εχω παραπανω αυτοπεποιθηση ...........παντως , ολοι τους εχουν πολυ παραπανω προσωπικα χρηματα σε σχεση μεμενα ........αλλα τι να τα κανεις , απο ενα οριο και ανω , δεν χρειαζονται .........δεν προσφερουν ευτυχια ταπολλα χρηματα ...........τα αρκετα , ναι , σου διευκολυνουν την ζωη ........

Αυτα τα εγραψα , εχοντας μεγαλη πειρα απο κοινωνικες συναστροφες , διαφορων επιπεδων , 
οντας κοινωνικος /επικοινωνιακος , αν και δεν μου λεει κατι το κοσμικο στυλ , δεν με εκπροσωπει .............να τα αμφισβητησει καποιος ? δυσκολο , ειναι παρατηρησεις ετων ......

Οποτε καταληγω οτι νασαι γυμνασμενος , λιγα πραματα προσφερεις στην αλλη , την ' ωραια ' / ελκυστικη σκεπτομενη , και πολλα στον εαυτο σου , απο αποψη υγειας ( και αυτοπεποιθησης , κατα τι , λιγο ).................οχι νασαι παχυς , βεβαια , απλως φιτ ..........δεν εχω κανεναν φιλο παχυ , ειναι θεμα αυτοσεβασμου και παιδειας ..................... αν ομως συντρεχει ασθενεια , αλλαζουν ολα , να εξηγουμαι ................. μεχρι κι οι γονεις μου , μεγαλοι σε ηλικια , ποτε δεν υπηρξαν παχεις .........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Mac,με το γυμνασμένος εννοώ και ωραίος!

----------


## Macgyver

> Οριστε ενα παραδειγμα ασχημου με ομορφης, προφανως η γυναικα του εκτιμησε αλλα προσοντα και οχι την εξωτερικη εμφανιση
> 
> [IMG]htc.jpg[/IMG]


Ο Στ. Ψαλτης , εχει μια περιργη αυτοπεποιθηση , αν και τον απεχθανομαι , ολοι οι κωμικοι εχουν επιτυχια στις γυναικες , αν ομως αυτη ειναι ωραια ( εχει γινει αγριο φωτοσοπ ) εγω ειμαι ο Μπραντ Πιτ ..............

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac,με το γυμνασμένος εννοώ και ωραίος!


Ναι , το καταλαβα , ελα ομως που καμμια απο τις ωραιες πρωην και μη , δεν επελεξε γυμνασμενο ........... αρρενωπο ναι , οχι ωραιο ...........αμα εισαι αρρενωπος και ωραιος , ακομα καλυτερα .........ωραιος σκετο , δεν λεει κατι ........


Εσυ κανε την επιλογη σου , κι εγω στο ιδιο κλαμπ ανηκω , αν η αλλη δεν ειναι ελκυστικη /γοητευτικη /καλο σωμα , δεν ασχολουμαι καν ............

----------


## Mariah

> Ο Στ. Ψαλτης , εχει μια περιργη αυτοπεποιθηση , αν και τον απεχθανομαι , ολοι οι κωμικοι εχουν επιτυχια στις γυναικες , αν ομως αυτη ειναι ωραια ( εχει γινει αγριο φωτοσοπ ) εγω ειμαι ο Μπραντ Πιτ ..............


Ε οχι και δεν ειναι ωραια αυτη λολ, κουκλαρα ειναι αν και το γουστο ειναι υποκειμενικο, και την εχω δει και στην τηλεοραση και ειναι ετσι κουκλα. Αλλα και ο Ψαλτης μου αρεσει , σαν ηθοποιος βεβαια, και εχει βοηθησει και πολλους ανθρωπους οικονομικα.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειπα Mariah κατι για το ποιον του , σαν ανθρωπος μπορει ναναι ο καλυτερος , απλως δεν μαρσει καθολου σαν κωμικος ......κι εγω την εχω δει στην TV , σαν αλογο ειναι , εγω δεν θα την κοιταγα ποτε ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε οχι και δεν ειναι ωραια αυτη λολ, κουκλαρα ειναι αν και το γουστο ειναι υποκειμενικο, και την εχω δει και στην τηλεοραση και ειναι ετσι κουκλα. Αλλα και ο Ψαλτης μου αρεσει , σαν ηθοποιος βεβαια, και εχει βοηθησει και πολλους ανθρωπους οικονομικα.



Aυτο ειναι ενα απο τα σοβαροτερα προβληματα σενα φορουμ, οπως αναφερω και στο θρεντ μου ' βαβελ ' , αντε να συνεννοηθουμε με την αγαπητη Mariah , που εχουμε γουστα , που υποδηλουν αλλα βιωματα , αλλη ιδιοσυγκρασια , αφου τα γουστα μας ειναι διαμετρικα αντιθετα ............οχι οτι τα δικα μου , η τα δικα της ειναι καλυτερα , απλα πολυ διαφορετικα , συνεννοηση 0 ........

----------


## archangel

> αν πω πάλι ότι δεν υπάρχουν όμορφοι και άσχημοι άνθρωποι γενικά αλλά όμορφοι άνθρωποι για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό θα χαρακτηριστώ μάλλον σπαστικιά γραφική.. 
> 
> Το αγόρι μου τον λέγαν μια ζωή άσχημο,προβληματικό, κακό εραστή, έχει κοιλιά και φοράει γυαλιά κι εγώ τον θεωρώ τον πιο θελκτικό και όμορφο άνθρωπο που έχω δει. Τώρα εαν το ότι τον διάλεξα και τον θεωρώ όμορφο ενω δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και με ότι προστάζει η μόδα με καθιστά άσχημη καλύτερα άσχημη παρά όμορφη. Αν πάλι θεωρούμαι όμορφη με βάση την εμφάνισή μου επειδή είμαι αδύνατη,ψηλή και έχω πράσινα μάτια και κάποιοι θεωρούν κοιτώντας με να τον φιλάω ότι είναι λάθος γιατί θα έπρεπε να είμαι με ''όμορφο'' γι αυτούς δηλαδή γυμνασμένο ή ότι τελως πάντων θεωρείται όμορφο τότε πραγματικά κάτι πάει απείρως λάθος στον πλανήτη.. 
> 
> Μια ζωή φίλες και φίλοι μου λέγαν '' ιιιου τι σ'αρέσει στον τάδε, δεν είναι για σένα, έχει κοιλιά, είναι κοντός, έχει γυαλιά, είναι ξενέρωτος'' και πάντα απλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν '' μα ρε φίλε απλά είναι όμορφος για μένα ο τάδε, πως το λένε μου κάνει το κλικ και όχι αυτός που θεωρείς ότι θα πρεπε να έχω'' . 
> 
> καλά κάνει ο whyalwaysme να θέλει όποιες κοπέλες θέλει και να τις θεωρεί όμορφες και εγώ θα του πω go for it. Απλά μάλλον αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί να χαρακτηρίζουμε ότι δε μας αρέσει άσχημο ή να πρέπει καποιοι να έιναι απαραίτητα με κάποιους με βάση απλά φάτσα και σωματότυπο.. βασικά γιατί να ασχοληθείς με το τι κάνει,θέλει και ανάβει τον δίπλα αντί με το τι ανάβει εσένα και να το κυνηγήσεις?? ποιος μας δίνει ας πούμε το δικαίωμα να πούμε α άσχημος-όμορφη μα γιατί? ή όμορφη-άσχημος μα γιατί? είναι απλά δύο άτομα που προφανώς αισθάνονται ένα ασχέτως γραμμών σχεδιασμού προσώπου και σώματος..



Δεν σε θεωρουμε καθολου γραφικια. 
Εγω πχ εχω φίλο που ειναι αραβωνιασμένος με μια παχουλη γυναίκα. Ο συγκεκριμμενος όταν πηγαίναμε παλιά βόλτα και βλεπαμε μια αδύνατη κοπέλα μου με ωραίο σώμα (κατα την γνώμη μου) μου ελεγε "μμμ σιγά την γυναίκα, αυτη είναι κοκαλιαρα". αυτο που θελω να πω είναι πως καθε ανθρωπος εχει το δικό του γουστο.

----------


## Mariah

> Aυτο ειναι ενα απο τα σοβαροτερα προβληματα σενα φορουμ, οπως αναφερω και στο θρεντ μου ' βαβελ ' , αντε να συνεννοηθουμε με την αγαπητη Mariah , που εχουμε γουστα , που υποδηλουν αλλα βιωματα , αλλη ιδιοσυγκρασια , αφου τα γουστα μας ειναι διαμετρικα αντιθετα ............οχι οτι τα δικα μου , η τα δικα της ειναι καλυτερα , απλα πολυ διαφορετικα , συνεννοηση 0 ........


Αυτο ειναι και το ωραιο σε ενα φορουμ, οτι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με διαφορετικες ιδιοσυγκρασιες, φαντασου να ημασταν ολοι ιδιοι με τα ιδια γουστα και ιδιες συμπεριφορες, ποσο βαρετο θα ηταν. So keep chatting.

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Δεν σε θεωρουμε καθολου γραφικια. 
> Εγω πχ εχω φίλο που ειναι αραβωνιασμένος με μια παχουλη γυναίκα. Ο συγκεκριμμενος όταν πηγαίναμε παλιά βόλτα και βλεπαμε μια αδύνατη κοπέλα μου με ωραίο σώμα (κατα την γνώμη μου) μου ελεγε "μμμ σιγά την γυναίκα, αυτη είναι κοκαλιαρα". αυτο που θελω να πω είναι πως καθε ανθρωπος εχει το δικό του γουστο.


αυτό λέω κι εγώ archangel :) ότι ότι και να σου λένε οι γύρω ότι και να επιβάλει η μόδα το τι φαντάζει όμορφο στα μάτια κάθε ανθρώπου είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Οκ ίσως ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων ακολουθεί τα ίδια γούστα αλλά ο κόσμος έιναι τόσο τεράστιος και γεμάτος εκπλήξεις. Και αυτό που λέω και για τον why είναι ότι γιατί να μην έχει όποια επιθυμεί?? και το γεγονός ότι απλά το άσχημος και μέτριος σε ένα χώρο με πραγματικά ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους, πονεμένους , βασανισμένους και πολλους στο περιθώριο ακριβώς από τέτοιες ταμπέλες είναι κρίμα.. ξέρω άτομο που αυτοκτόνησε γιατί είχε υποστεί τόσο βασανισμό στα σχολικά του χρόνια για την εμφάνιση ενώ ήταν απλά ένα παιδί που το σώμα δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί, ο ίδιος δεν είχε κι όμως.. δεν άντεξε.. και φαντάζομαι πως πολλοί εδω μέσα ίσως έχουν υποστεί τέτοια πράγματα και είναι κρίμα να το διαιωνίζουμε.. αν έχω κάπου λάθος να με συγχωρείτε απλά δε ξέρω αυτό αισθάνομαι..

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Αυτο ειναι και το ωραιο και σε ενα φορουμ, οτι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με διαφορετικες ιδιοσυγκρασιες, φαντασου να ημασταν ολοι ιδιοι με τα ιδια γουστα και ιδιες συμπεριφορες, ποσο βαρετο θα ηταν. So keep chatting.


ακριβώς!! :) βρίσκω προσωπικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον να βλέπω σκέψεις και απόψεις διαφορετικές και προφανώς όπως μια κοινωνία χρειάζεται όλα τα επαγγέλματα και όχι μόνο πχ του γιατρου,του μηχανικού αλλά και τον πωλητή και τον καθαριστή και τον ηθοποιό και όλα έτσι χρειάζεται και όλες τις εμφανίσεις, όλες τις προσωπικότητες , όλα τα γούστα. Ο σεβασμός απλά νομίζω είναι μια βασική αρχή για να συμβιώνουν αρμονικά όλα αυτά μαζί. :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αν πω πάλι ότι δεν υπάρχουν όμορφοι και άσχημοι άνθρωποι γενικά αλλά όμορφοι άνθρωποι για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό θα χαρακτηριστώ μάλλον σπαστικιά γραφική.. 
> 
> Το αγόρι μου τον λέγαν μια ζωή άσχημο,προβληματικό, κακό εραστή, *έχει κοιλιά και φοράει γυαλιά κι εγώ τον θεωρώ τον πιο θελκτικό και όμορφο άνθρωπο που έχω δει.* Τώρα εαν το ότι τον διάλεξα και τον θεωρώ όμορφο ενω δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και με ότι προστάζει η μόδα με καθιστά άσχημη καλύτερα άσχημη παρά όμορφη. Αν πάλι θεωρούμαι όμορφη με βάση την εμφάνισή μου επειδή* είμαι αδύνατη,ψηλή και έχω πράσινα μάτια* και κάποιοι θεωρούν κοιτώντας με να τον φιλάω ότι είναι λάθος γιατί θα έπρεπε να είμαι με ''όμορφο'' γι αυτούς δηλαδή γυμνασμένο ή ότι τελως πάντων θεωρείται όμορφο τότε πραγματικά κάτι πάει απείρως λάθος στον πλανήτη.. 
> 
> Μια ζωή φίλες και φίλοι μου λέγαν '' ιιιου τι σ'αρέσει στον τάδε, δεν είναι για σένα, έχει κοιλιά, είναι κοντός, έχει γυαλιά, είναι ξενέρωτος'' και πάντα απλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν '' μα ρε φίλε απλά είναι όμορφος για μένα ο τάδε, πως το λένε μου κάνει το κλικ και όχι αυτός που θεωρείς ότι θα πρεπε να έχω'' . 
> 
> καλά κάνει ο whyalwaysme να θέλει όποιες κοπέλες θέλει και να τις θεωρεί όμορφες και εγώ θα του πω go for it. Απλά μάλλον αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί να χαρακτηρίζουμε ότι δε μας αρέσει άσχημο ή να πρέπει καποιοι να έιναι απαραίτητα με κάποιους με βάση απλά φάτσα και σωματότυπο.. βασικά γιατί να ασχοληθείς με το τι κάνει,θέλει και ανάβει τον δίπλα αντί με το τι ανάβει εσένα και να το κυνηγήσεις?? ποιος μας δίνει ας πούμε το δικαίωμα να πούμε α άσχημος-όμορφη μα γιατί? ή όμορφη-άσχημος μα γιατί? είναι απλά δύο άτομα που προφανώς αισθάνονται ένα ασχέτως γραμμών σχεδιασμού προσώπου και σώματος..


Συγγνώμη,είσαι τέτοια κοπέλα και τα έχεις με έναν κατώτερο σου εξωτερικά?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

''Εσωτερική ομορφιά'',χμμμμμμμμμμμ......... ........
Αν δεν υπάρχει εξωτερική ομορφιά,τότε.......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Όπως έχετε καταλάβει,εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο εδώ και μήνες,*όχι για εμένα*,αλλά *μόνο* για τις ωραίες γυναίκες!Γιατί τρελαίνονται για τους γυμνασμένους,τους παίδαρους κλπ.Και πως το καλλίγραμμο κορμί και η όμορφη εμφάνιση θα είναι το μέσο μου για μια όμορφη γυναίκα!
Αλλιώς αν ήθελα πιο πολύ χαρακτήρα,προσωπικότητα κλπ. θα πήγαινα με μέτρια ή άσχημη!
Και αν δεν μετρούσε η εμφάνιση τόσο,θα είχα λύσει το θέμα μου προ πολλού!
Θεωρείτε πως πράττω σωστά ή όχι?
Υ.Γ.:Μια μέτρια κοπέλα(για να μην πω άσχημη),θα ήταν *μεγάλη ήττα και πλήγμα* για εμένα!Θα ήταν *ότι χειρότερο*,*σαν αγγαρεία!**Αυτό πάει για μερικούς που μου έχετε να πάω μόνο με μέτριες και μη ωραίες γενικά!*

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αν πω πάλι ότι δεν υπάρχουν όμορφοι και άσχημοι άνθρωποι γενικά αλλά όμορφοι άνθρωποι για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό θα χαρακτηριστώ μάλλον σπαστικιά γραφική.. 
> 
> Το αγόρι μου τον λέγαν μια ζωή άσχημο,προβληματικό, κακό εραστή, έχει κοιλιά και φοράει γυαλιά κι *εγώ τον θεωρώ* τον πιο θελκτικό και όμορφο άνθρωπο που έχω δει. Τώρα εαν το ότι τον διάλεξα και τον θεωρώ όμορφο ενω δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και με ότι προστάζει η μόδα με καθιστά άσχημη καλύτερα άσχημη παρά όμορφη. Αν πάλι θεωρούμαι όμορφη με βάση την εμφάνισή μου επειδή είμαι αδύνατη,ψηλή και έχω πράσινα μάτια και κάποιοι θεωρούν κοιτώντας με να τον φιλάω ότι είναι λάθος γιατί θα έπρεπε να είμαι με ''όμορφο'' γι αυτούς δηλαδή γυμνασμένο ή ότι τελως πάντων θεωρείται όμορφο τότε πραγματικά κάτι πάει απείρως λάθος στον πλανήτη.. 
> 
> Μια ζωή *φίλες και φίλοι* μου λέγαν '' ιιιου τι σ'αρέσει στον τάδε, δεν είναι για σένα, έχει κοιλιά, είναι κοντός, έχει γυαλιά, είναι ξενέρωτος'' και πάντα απλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν '' μα ρε φίλε απλά είναι όμορφος για μένα ο τάδε, πως το λένε μου κάνει το κλικ και όχι αυτός που θεωρείς ότι θα πρεπε να έχω'' . 
> 
> καλά κάνει ο whyalwaysme να θέλει όποιες κοπέλες θέλει και να τις θεωρεί όμορφες και εγώ θα του πω go for it. Απλά μάλλον αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί να χαρακτηρίζουμε ότι δε μας αρέσει άσχημο ή να πρέπει καποιοι να έιναι απαραίτητα με κάποιους με βάση απλά φάτσα και σωματότυπο.. βασικά γιατί να ασχοληθείς με το τι κάνει,θέλει και ανάβει τον δίπλα αντί με το τι ανάβει εσένα και να το κυνηγήσεις?? ποιος μας δίνει ας πούμε το δικαίωμα να πούμε α άσχημος-όμορφη μα γιατί? ή όμορφη-άσχημος μα γιατί? είναι απλά δύο άτομα που προφανώς αισθάνονται ένα ασχέτως γραμμών σχεδιασμού προσώπου και σώματος..


Aνάσταση! Είσαι η απόδειξη σε όλα αυτά που λέμε τόσο καιρό εμείς στον Why! Βλέπεις τι είπες? Εσύ τον θεωρείς όμορφο, οι άλλοι όχι... Και αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η ομορφιά είναι και υποκειμενική και αντικειμενική και το αντικειμενικό το ορίζει η κοινωνία, η μόδα, ο μέσος όρος κλπ. Στον επόμενο αιώνα μπορεί το αντικειμενικά όμορφο να είναι κάτι άλλο...Το υποκειμενικό είναι το γούστο....Τώρα εσύ για να είσαι με αυτό τον άνθρωπο , σημαίνει ότι το γούστο σου είναι τα γυαλιά ή σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις κριτήριο να είναι ο άλλος αντικειμενικά όμορφος? Εγώ πιστεύω το δεύτερο, όχι ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχουν γούστα για τα γυαλιά, τα μούσια , μια κοιλίτσα κλπ αλλά πιστεύω ότι σου έκανε το κλικ ως άνθρωπος... γιατί το κλικ ξεπερνάει και το γούστο πιστεύω. Δηλαδή αν σ' αρέσουν οι μουσάτοι, δεν θα μπορούσε ένας άντρας να σου κάνει το κλικ χωρίς να έχει μούσια? Α μεγάλο φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα.....χαχα

Αυτοί οι φίλοι που λες κάνουν όλη τη ζημιά και διαιωνίζουν τις ταμπέλες. Αυτοί το έκαναν για καλό και υπονοούσαν ότι αξίζεις καλύτερα? Ή προσπαθούσαν να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις άσχημα για τις επιλογές σου? Η μήπως προσπαθούσαν να σου επιβάλλουν και εσένα να έχεις κριτήριο την ομορφιά επειδή την έχουν και αυτοί και να σε κάνουν όμοιά τους? Εσύ ξέρεις...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Καλά το κάνεις! Ξέρω ένα άτομο , μεγάλος βέβαια ο οποίος θέλει και αυτός όμορφες. Υπήρχαν κάποιοι με άποψη ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι όμορφος( είναι και παχουλός ο συγκεκριμένος), γιατί ψάχνεται με κουκλάρες. Άλλοι τον κατηγόρησαν επειδή δεν προσέχει καθόλου την εμφάνισή του, δεν προσπαθεί να αδυνατίσει κλπ και παρόλα αυτά θέλει όμορφες...εσύ τουλάχιστον το προσπαθείς και καλά κάνεις! Με όλα τα άλλα φυσικά διαφωνώ...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο ειναι και το ωραιο σε ενα φορουμ, οτι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με διαφορετικες ιδιοσυγκρασιες, φαντασου να ημασταν ολοι ιδιοι με τα ιδια γουστα και ιδιες συμπεριφορες, ποσο βαρετο θα ηταν. So keep chatting.



Να σου πω ........ αν υπαρχει ευγενεια και σεβασμος κι απο τις δυο πλευρες , που υπαρχει εδω , ναι , γιατι οχι ...............

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω δεν εχω παει γτ ετυχε και ειχα ωραιες κοπελες,αμα δεν ειχα θα πηγαινα :p


Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω , εχω παει με μετριες , 3 , οταν δεν ειχα δεσμο , αλλα δεν θακανα ποτε δεσμο με μετρια , κακα τα ψεμματα , για μας τους αντρες μετραει η εμφανιση της γυναικας ...............

----------


## nick190813

> Και θέλετε και κάτι άλλο?
> Η μόνη περίπτωση να πήγαινα με μέτρια,θα ήταν για να γίνει άνθρωπος,δηλαδή εμφανίσιμη και ωραία!


Για αρχη μια μετρια ειναι ανθρωπος ......Αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα γινοταν ωραια
Η ομορφια ειναι αντικειμενικη πάντως ,εσενα π.χ μπορει να λες μια κοπελα ωραια και εγω να την λεω σαπια

----------


## nick190813

> Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω , εχω παει με μετριες , 3 , οταν δεν ειχα δεσμο , αλλα δεν θακανα ποτε δεσμο με μετρια , κακα τα ψεμματα , για μας τους αντρες μετραει η εμφανιση της γυναικας ...............


Συμφωνω...

----------


## Macgyver

> Από ότι έχω καταλάβει,δεν μου δίνεις ούτε μια πιθανότητα!


Δεν σου λεει ετσι Γουαι , σου λεει οτι αμα τυχει , μπορει να παει και με μια μετρια , το ιδιο κι εγω , μετρια ομως , οχι πιο κατω .........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω , εχω παει με μετριες , 3 , οταν δεν ειχα δεσμο , *αλλα δεν θακανα ποτε δεσμο με μετρια , κακα τα ψεμματα* , για μας τους αντρες μετραει η εμφανιση της γυναικας ...............


Εσύ δεν θα έκανες,αλλά εγώ επιβάλλεται σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη!
Σύμφωνα με άλλα,καλά κάνω και ζητώ αυτό που θέλω!

----------


## nick190813

> Εσύ δεν θα έκανες,αλλά εγώ επιβάλλεται σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη!
> Σύμφωνα με άλλα,καλά κάνω και ζητώ αυτό που θέλω!


Παντως γουαι ο ερωτας ειναι το ωραιοτερο συναισθημα για μένα, και εισαι στην καλύτερη ηλικια να τον ζησεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παντως γουαι ο ερωτας ειναι το ωραιοτερο συναισθημα για μένα, και εισαι στην καλύτερη ηλικια να τον ζησεις


Με ότι σάπιο(άσχημη ή μέτρια) βρώ μπροστά μου,ε?
Και άλλοι με τις ωραίες,ε?

----------


## nick190813

> Με ότι σάπιο(άσχημη ή μέτρια) βρώ μπροστά μου,ε?
> Και άλλοι με τις ωραίες,ε?


Δεν ειπα με οτι σαπιο.
Γιατι δεν αρχιζεις να φλερταρεις?Στο γυμναστηριο που πας εχει ωραίες κοπελες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ειπα με οτι σαπιο.
> Γιατι δεν αρχιζεις να φλερταρεις?Στο γυμναστηριο που πας εχει ωραίες κοπελες?



Ελάχιστες......
υ.γ.:Σε ότι σάπιο,βάζουμε και τις μέτριες.Στο υπενθυμίζω για να μην προτείνεις τέτοιες κακομοίρη μου!

----------


## nick190813

> Ελάχιστες......
> υ.γ.:Σε ότι σάπιο,βάζουμε και τις μέτριες.Στο υπενθυμίζω για να μην προτείνεις τέτοιες κακομοίρη μου!


Πρεπει να αρχισεις την δραση γουαι,μην περιμενεις να κανεις μπρατσα γτ αυτα δεν τα θελουν οι γυναικες οσο νομιζεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρεπει να αρχισεις την δραση γουαι,μην περιμενεις να κανεις μπρατσα γτ αυτα δεν τα θελουν οι γυναικες οσο νομιζεις


Ναι....
Εσύ ελπίζω να διάβασες καλά το υστερόγραφο μου.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Πρεπει να αρχισεις την δραση γουαι,μην περιμενεις να κανεις μπρατσα γτ αυτα δεν τα θελουν οι γυναικες οσο νομιζεις


Εδω συμφωνω κι εγω για τα μπρατσα .........αρχισε δραση ......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εδω συμφωνω κι εγω για τα μπρατσα .........αρχισε δραση ......


Δεκτόν,να την αρχίσω!
Αλλά όχι *στα αγιοποιήμενα όντα* μερικών εδώ μέσα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για αρχη μια μετρια ειναι ανθρωπος ......Αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα γινοταν ωραια
> Η ομορφια ειναι αντικειμενικη πάντως ,εσενα π.χ μπορει να λες μια κοπελα ωραια και εγω να την λεω σαπια


Αφού δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει ωραία,δεν θα πήγαινα μαζί της!
Αλλά ξέχασα,σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,*η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική*,αλλά εγώ πρέπει να πάω μόνο με όσες είναι *αντικειμενικά* μέτριες ή άσχημες.......

----------


## nick190813

> Αφού δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει ωραία,δεν θα πήγαινα μαζί της!
> Αλλά ξέχασα,σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,*η ομορφιά είναι υποκειμενική*,αλλά εγώ πρέπει να πάω μόνο με όσες είναι *αντικειμενικά* μέτριες ή άσχημες.......


Ποια μελη ειναι αυτα ρε γουαι που στα λενε αυτα ονομασε τα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποια μελη ειναι αυτα ρε γουαι που στα λενε αυτα ονομασε τα


elis,noumac,Anakin,Σελτζούκος,Μαρού λι,rea(αν και διαγράφηκε),turtle,Αλαφροϊσκι τος,admforall

----------


## nick190813

> elis,noumac,Anakin,Σελτζούκος,Μαρού λι,rea(αν και διαγράφηκε),turtle,Αλαφροϊσκι τος,admforall


Εντάξει μην τους ακους και εσυ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εντάξει μην τους ακους και εσυ


Ξέρεις τι με πειράζει?
Η εμμονή τους να πάω με μη ωραία,λες και οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες είναι κάτι το εξαιρετικό.
Λες και θα με κάνουν ευτυχισμένο.
Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα έναν ακόμη λόγο που δεν θέλω τέτοιες ή γράφω Κινέζικα?

----------


## nick190813

> Ξέρεις τι με πειράζει?
> Η εμμονή τους να πάω με μη ωραία,λες και οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες είναι κάτι το εξαιρετικό.
> Λες και θα με κάνουν ευτυχισμένο.
> Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα έναν ακόμη λόγο που δεν θέλω τέτοιες ή γράφω Κινέζικα?


καταλαβαινω .Μην δινεις σημασια.
αλλα ρεσουν στον καθενα μας.
ΑΠλά εγω εκει που θελω να σταθω ειναι στο να αρχισεις δραση.Τηλεφωνο ντρεπεσαι να ζητησεις απο κοπελα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> καταλαβαινω .Μην δινεις σημασια.
> αλλα ρεσουν στον καθενα μας.
> ΑΠλά εγω εκει που θελω να σταθω ειναι στο να αρχισεις δραση.*Τηλεφωνο ντρεπεσαι να ζητησεις απο κοπελα?*


Ξαναλέω:Δράση εκεί που γουστάρω.Στο ίδιο πεδίο με εσένα,αν με πιάνεις.
Γιατί αν λες για άλλες,άστο!
Εσύ τι λες?Ντρέπομαι ή όχι?

----------


## nick190813

> Ξαναλέω:Δράση εκεί που γουστάρω.Στο ίδιο πεδίο με εσένα,αν με πιάνεις.
> Γιατί αν λες για άλλες,άστο!
> Εσύ τι λες?Ντρέπομαι ή όχι?


Δεν ξερω αμα δεν μου πεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ξερω αμα δεν μου πεις


Νομίζω είναι εύκολη η απάντηση.

----------


## nick190813

> Νομίζω είναι εύκολη η απάντηση.


ωραια ας υποθεσουμε οχι.Στον κυκλο σ εχεις κοπελες ωραιες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ωραια ας υποθεσουμε οχι.Στον κυκλο σ εχεις κοπελες ωραιες?


Όχι και τόσο.Και δεν είναι πολλές οι κοπέλες.
Αυτές ξέρουν λίγες που είναι ωραίες,αλλά είναι συνήθως δεσμευμένες ή δεν θα θέλουν σχέση εκείνη την περίοδο κλπ.

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι και τόσο.
> Αυτές ξέρουν λίγες που είναι ωραίες,αλλά είναι συνήθως δεσμευμένες ή δεν θα θέλουν σχέση εκείνη την περίοδο κλπ.


Συγνωμη ρε γουαι αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανεις.πρεπει να πλησιασεις μια κοπελα καποια στιγμη δεν σκεφτεσαι πως θα το κανεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συγνωμη ρε γουαι αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανεις.πρεπει να πλησιασεις μια κοπελα καποια στιγμη δεν σκεφτεσαι πως θα το κανεις?


Μωρέ να πλησιάσω,αλλά πως?

----------


## nick190813

> Μωρέ να πλησιάσω,αλλά πως?


ypoyla :p 
ΟΚ στο γυμναστηριο σου θα πας να βρεις μια ωραία κοπέλα .Μετά μολισ την δεις και κάτσει σε ενα μηχανημα θα πας και θα της πεις το πάμε εναλλάξ?Θα σ πει ναι,Θα της πει ευχαριστω πολλοι δεν θα ηθελαν να παμε εναλλα΄ξ,Μολις παει να σηκωθει θα της πεις χαμογελωντας με περνας στα κιλα που σηκωνεις.Μετα θα τη ν ρωτησεις για γραμμωση ηρθες?θα σ πει ναι και συνεχιζεις ,τωρα βαριεμαι να γραψω διαλογους ,αλλά καταλάβες πάνω κάτω?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ypoyla :p 
> ΟΚ στο γυμναστηριο σου θα πας να βρεις μια ωραία κοπέλα .Μετά μολισ την δεις και κάτσει σε ενα μηχανημα θα πας και θα της πεις το πάμε εναλλάξ?Θα σ πει ναι,Θα της πει ευχαριστω πολλοι δεν θα ηθελαν να παμε εναλλα΄ξ,Μολις παει να σηκωθει θα της πεις χαμογελωντας με περνας στα κιλα που σηκωνεις.Μετα θα τη ν ρωτησεις για γραμμωση ηρθες?θα σ πει ναι και συνεχιζεις ,τωρα βαριεμαι να γραψω διαλογους ,αλλά καταλάβες πάνω κάτω?


Αν σου πω πως το έχω δοκιμάσει,τι θα μου πεις?

----------


## nick190813

> Αν σου πω πως το έχω δοκιμάσει,τι θα μου πεις?


τι ειπες δλδ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τι ειπες δλδ?


Τα ίδια πάνω κάτω,αλλά δεν προχώρησε το πράγμα.

----------


## nick190813

> Τα ίδια πάνω κάτω,αλλά δεν προχώρησε το πράγμα.


ε ωραια καντο και σε αλλη δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε ωραια καντο και σε αλλη δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα


Λες λεβέντη μου?

----------


## nick190813

> Λες λεβέντη μου?


λεω αρχισε να το κανεις σταδιακα και μην χανεις χρονο

----------


## Deleted-150217

http://s32.postimg.org/e4z0pyg9x/110...77206298_n.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/hen37a02t/blgdiffcuaif6si.png

http://s32.postimg.org/63fdlsmw5/tum..._500_large.jpg

----------


## elis

Αν δεν το πάει τετρακόσια σελίδες δε θα ησυχάσει

----------


## Mariah

> Αν δεν το πάει τετρακόσια σελίδες δε θα ησυχάσει


Στις 1000 σελιδες θα το κλεισουν απο το φορουμ.

----------


## black_adder

> Και γιατί να μην μπορώ εγώ με ωραία,ε?


ε, πήγαινε με ωραία λοιπόν αφού το θες τόσο πολύ. 
Γιατι πρεπει να πειστουν όλοι γι αυτό; Γιατι δινεις σημασια στη γνωμη ανθρωπων που διαφωνουν μαζι σου για το θεμα αυτό; 
Επαναλαμβάνω.... δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλοι να σε καταλαβαίνουν αν θεωρεις οτι αυτο δεν γίνεται. Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό εδώ μέσα πιστεύεις οτι συμβαινει εξω στον κόσμο που ζούμε και αναπνέουμε; 
Είναι αδύνατο όλοι να καταλαβαίνουν όλους!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε, πήγαινε με ωραία λοιπόν αφού το θες τόσο πολύ. 
> Γιατι πρεπει να πειστουν όλοι γι αυτό; Γιατι δινεις σημασια στη γνωμη ανθρωπων που διαφωνουν μαζι σου για το θεμα αυτό; 
> Επαναλαμβάνω.... δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλοι να σε καταλαβαίνουν αν θεωρεις οτι αυτο δεν γίνεται. Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό εδώ μέσα πιστεύεις οτι συμβαινει εξω στον κόσμο που ζούμε και αναπνέουμε; 
> Είναι αδύνατο όλοι να καταλαβαίνουν όλους!


Γιατί δίνω σημασία?
Γιατί εξ αρχής ήταν τόσο φανατικοί οπαδοί των μη εμφανίσιμων γυναικών για εμένα.Και έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσω τις ωραίες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έτσι να ήμουν.....

http://www.galsnguys.gr/wp-content/u...bmE1qgjljj.jpg

----------


## black_adder

> Γιατί δίνω σημασία?
> Γιατί εξ αρχής ήταν τόσο φανατικοί οπαδοί των μη εμφανίσιμων γυναικών για εμένα.Και έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσω τις ωραίες.


καλέ μου άνθρωπε το νόημα αυτών που έγραψα ήταν ότι *ποτέ δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι οι άνθρωποι μεταξύ μας!!!!!*. Γιατί δηλαδή σώνει και καλά να συμφωνούν με σένα;
Και για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα σου. Θες τα συγκεκριμένα μέλη που έγραψες να παραδεκτούν ότι είχαν άδικο και εσύ απόλυτο δίκιο; Θες την έγκριση τους;
Χωρίς αυτό δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ψάξεις να βρεις μια ωραία όπως την θες; εξαρτάσαι από αυτούς;
Αν όχι, τότε το καλύτερο νομίζω θα είναι να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι με το φόρουμ και να βγεις έξω να την ψάξεις την ωραία που θες.
Αν ναι, και δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, ότι και να είναι αυτό που σε απασχολεί (ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα) αυτό που γίνεται εδώ και τόσες σελίδες είναι να ανακυκλώνεις το πρόβλημα σου.
Έκανες ένα πρώτο βήμα μπροστά και γράφτηκες σε ένα φόρουμ αυτο-βοήθειας. Κάνε ακόμα ένα και βρες τρόπο να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.
Ο καλύτερος τρόπος πιστεύω είναι οι ατομικές συνεδρίες... Προσωπικά έτσι έκανα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> καλέ μου άνθρωπε το νόημα αυτών που έγραψα ήταν ότι *ποτέ δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι οι άνθρωποι μεταξύ μας!!!!!*. Γιατί δηλαδή σώνει και καλά να συμφωνούν με σένα;
> Και για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα σου. Θες τα συγκεκριμένα μέλη που έγραψες να παραδεκτούν ότι είχαν άδικο και εσύ απόλυτο δίκιο; Θες την έγκριση τους;
> Χωρίς αυτό δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ψάξεις να βρεις μια ωραία όπως την θες; εξαρτάσαι από αυτούς;
> Αν όχι, τότε το καλύτερο νομίζω θα είναι να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι με το φόρουμ και να βγεις έξω να την ψάξεις την ωραία που θες.
> Αν ναι, και δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, ότι και να είναι αυτό που σε απασχολεί (ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα) αυτό που γίνεται εδώ και τόσες σελίδες είναι να ανακυκλώνεις το πρόβλημα σου.
> Έκανες ένα πρώτο βήμα μπροστά και γράφτηκες σε ένα φόρουμ αυτο-βοήθειας. Κάνε ακόμα ένα και βρες τρόπο να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.
> Ο καλύτερος τρόπος πιστεύω είναι οι ατομικές συνεδρίες... Προσωπικά έτσι έκανα...


Τι θέλω?Όπως δεν ήθελαν αυτοί να βοηθήσουν,έτσι δεν θέλω και εγώ να λύσουν τα ζητήματα τους.
Γιατί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι με τις μη εμφανίσιμες που πρότειναν,δεν θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Τι θέλω?Όπως δεν ήθελαν αυτοί να βοηθήσουν,έτσι δεν θέλω και εγώ να λύσουν τα ζητήματα τους.
> Γιατί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι με τις μη εμφανίσιμες που πρότειναν,δεν θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος.


WhyAlwaysme? σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την <<ευχή>> σου να μην λύσω ποτέ τα ζητήματα μου επειδή πρότεινα κάτι που δε σου έκανε ως λύση.
Εγώ πάλι σου εύχομαι ειλικρινά από καρδιάς να λύσεις τα δικά σου γιατί ξέρω πως είναι ένας άνθρωπος να έχει άλυτα θέματα με τον ευατό του πάνω από όλα και να βασανίζεται καθημερινά.

----------


## melissa

> Τι θέλω?Όπως δεν ήθελαν αυτοί να βοηθήσουν,έτσι δεν θέλω και εγώ να λύσουν τα ζητήματα τους.
> Γιατί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι με τις μη εμφανίσιμες που πρότειναν,δεν θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος.


Ντροπή σου να το λες αυτό. Όλοι όσοι σου δίνουν συμβουλές, ακόμη κι αν δεν σε βοηθάνε το κάνουν με καλή πρόθεση γιατί αυτός είναι ο τρόπος τους να σε βοηθήσουν. Αυτό θεωρούν ότι είναι η λύση. Εσύ αλήθεια πώς τους έχεις βοηθήσει στα δικά τους θέματα; Έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αυτά που τους βασανίζουν; Έψαξες ποτέ να δώσεις συμβουλή στα προβλήματα κάποιου άλλου για να δεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ντροπή σου να το λες αυτό. Όλοι όσοι σου δίνουν συμβουλές, ακόμη κι αν δεν σε βοηθάνε το κάνουν με καλή πρόθεση γιατί αυτός είναι ο τρόπος τους να σε βοηθήσουν. Αυτό θεωρούν ότι είναι η λύση. Εσύ αλήθεια πώς τους έχεις βοηθήσει στα δικά τους θέματα; Έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αυτά που τους βασανίζουν; Έψαξες ποτέ να δώσεις συμβουλή στα προβλήματα κάποιου άλλου για να δεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι;



Αυτό που με ενόχλησε είναι η φανατική τους επίμονή,που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι τυχαία.Εξ αρχής το έκαναν,προτού τραβήξω και εγώ το σκοινί.Λες και εγώ ζητάω να ανεβω στο Everest.
Δυστυχώς στα δικά τους προβλήματα δεν μπορώ να προτείνω λύση.

----------


## melissa

Ίσως αν διάβαζες όλες τις απαντήσεις που σου δίνουν τα μέλη και όχι επιλεκτικά όσες σε συμφέρουν ή όσες σε εξοργίζουν να έιχες βρει μια λύση στο πρόβλημά σου μέχρι τώρα. Στο έχω ξαναπεί. Δεν ακούς/διαβάζεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δυστυχώς τις διαβάζω όλες melissa........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και στο κάτω κάτω,τι να κρατήσω από τις απαντήσεις που δεν μου αρέσουν όπως λες;
Την επαφή με όσες μου πρότειναν,ενώ ξέρουν πως δεν μου αρέσουν;

----------


## melissa

Αφού τις διαβάζεις όλες μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα και δεν απάντησες; Τι θα αλλάξει για σένα αν αυτοί που σου δίνουν τις συβουλές είναι όμορφοι ή μέτριοι και άσχημοι;

----------


## mindcrime

Εγώ είμαι φέτες πάντως με λάγνο κορμί....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Αφού τις διαβάζεις όλες μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα και δεν απάντησες; Τι θα αλλάξει για σένα αν αυτοί που σου δίνουν τις συβουλές είναι όμορφοι ή μέτριοι και άσχημοι;


Το σκεπτικό έχει ως εξής: Αρχικά θεωρεί τον εαυτό του άσχημο.Εμείς είμαστε άσχημοι ή μέτριοι και του λέμε να πάει με τέτοιες επειδή εμείς ως άσχημοι ή μέτριοι,δε μπορούμε να πάμε με όμορφες.Και απο την στιγμή που εμείς δε μπορούμε και του είπαμε να κάνει το ίδιο ειναι σαν να του κόβουμε τα φτερά επειδή και αυτός νιώθει σαν εμάς άσχημος και ως άσχημος εμείς και αυτός δεν έχει ελπίδες με όμορφες..
καλύτερα τα εξηγεί στο βίντεο αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPa88zWlVJM

----------


## nick190813

γουαι νομίζω οτι οι γυναικες δεν δινουν τοσο προσοψη στην εμφανιση μας.
Εμεις σαν αντρες θελουμε ωραιες γυναικες.
Παρατα το γυμναστηριο και τραβα εξω.μην ξαναλεμε τα ιδια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ρε μήπως είμαι καταραμένος και μέχρι στιγμής άρεσα μόνο σε μη Εμφανίσιμες,δηλαδή σε άσχημες,μέτριες,χοντρές κλπ;
Γιατί να έγινε αυτό το λάθος με εμένα;
Αλλά ξέχασα,σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,θα βιώσω την απόλυτη ευτυχία με μια από αυτές.....
Έλεος.Εμετός μου έρχεται,όσες φορές βλέπω την αγάπη και τον θαυμασμό μερικών μελών σε άσχημες,μέτριες,χοντρές κλπ.

----------


## kavkaz

> Ρε μήπως είμαι καταραμένος και μέχρι στιγμής άρεσα μόνο σε μη Εμφανίσιμες,δηλαδή σε άσχημες,μέτριες,χοντρές κλπ;
> Γιατί να έγινε αυτό το λάθος με εμένα;
> Αλλά ξέχασα,σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,θα βιώσω την απόλυτη ευτυχία με μια από αυτές.....
> Έλεος.Εμετός μου έρχεται,όσες φορές βλέπω την αγάπη και τον θαυμασμό μερικών μελών σε άσχημες,μέτριες,χοντρές κλπ.


ειναι απλο θες να κανεις εμετο οταν θαυμαζουν γυναικες με συγκεκριμενη εμφανιση διοτι η αυτοεκτιμηση σου ειναι ανυπαρκτη και ζηλευεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειναι απλο θες να κανεις εμετο οταν θαυμαζουν γυναικες με συγκεκριμενη εμφανιση διοτι η αυτοεκτιμηση σου ειναι ανυπαρκτη και ζηλευεις


Θαυμάζουν γυναίκες με μη όμορφη εμφάνιση.....

----------


## nick190813

> Θαυμάζουν γυναίκες με μη όμορφη εμφάνιση.....


ε ας θαυμαζουν εσυ που κολας?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε ας θαυμαζουν εσυ που κολας?


Και με παροτρύνουν θερμά......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θα προτιμούσα να καλογερέψω ή κάνω σεξ με σκύλο,παρά σχέση με άσχημη ή μέτρια γυναίκα!

----------


## arntaben

> ypoyla :p 
> ΟΚ στο γυμναστηριο σου θα πας να βρεις μια ωραία κοπέλα .Μετά μολισ την δεις και κάτσει σε ενα μηχανημα θα πας και θα της πεις το πάμε εναλλάξ?Θα σ πει ναι,Θα της πει ευχαριστω πολλοι δεν θα ηθελαν να παμε εναλλα΄ξ,Μολις παει να σηκωθει θα της πεις χαμογελωντας με περνας στα κιλα που σηκωνεις.Μετα θα τη ν ρωτησεις για γραμμωση ηρθες?θα σ πει ναι και συνεχιζεις ,τωρα βαριεμαι να γραψω διαλογους ,αλλά καταλάβες πάνω κάτω?


Στο υπουλα συμφωνω κι ςγω πηγαινε πισω της σιγα σιγα χωρις να κανεις φασαρια και τρομαξε την χαχαχαχα

----------


## arntaben

> Θα προτιμούσα να καλογερέψω ή κάνω σεξ με σκύλο,παρά σχέση με άσχημη ή μέτρια γυναίκα!


Εισαι τρελος ? να πας να κανεις σεξ και μετα να εχουμε πανω απο ενα γουαι κατσε εκει στα αυγα σου βρε πουλακι μου μας φτανει ενας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εισαι τρελος ? να πας να κανεις σεξ και μετα να εχουμε πανω απο ενα γουαι κατσε εκει στα αυγα σου βρε πουλακι μου μας φτανει ενας


Δεν είμαι τρελός......
Απλά θα ήταν μεγάλη ήττα,το να πήγαινα με άσχημη ή μέτρια.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Θα προτιμούσα να καλογερέψω ή κάνω σεξ με σκύλο,παρά *σχέση* με άσχημη ή μέτρια γυναίκα!


σκέτο σεξ χωρίς σχέση? το προτιμάς με τον σκύλο?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σκέτο σεξ χωρίς σχέση? το προτιμάς με τον σκύλο?


Και πάλι τον σκύλο θα διάλεγα.......

----------


## arntaben

Εσυ τον διαλεγεις ΑΥΤΟς δεν σε διαλεγει....εκει ειναι η διαφορα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσυ τον διαλεγεις ΑΥΤΟς δεν σε διαλεγει....εκει ειναι η διαφορα


???????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Deleted-150217

why αυτό που πιστεύεις ότι οι άσχημοι/ες-μέτριοι/ες κατά τα δικά σου πάντα γούστα είναι άβουλα όντα και όποιος/α και καλά πιο όμορφος/η πάει μαζί τους,κάνει κάτι σαν χάρη ή ψυχικό και πρέπει και να είναι ευγνώμονες που κάποιο ανώτερο ομορφιάς ον έριξε τα μούτρα του και πήγε μαζί του/ης πραγματικά με ξεπερνάει..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why αυτό που πιστεύεις ότι οι άσχημοι/ες-μέτριοι/ες κατά τα δικά σου πάντα γούστα είναι άβουλα όντα και όποιος/α και καλά πιο όμορφος/η πάει μαζί τους,κάνει κάτι σαν χάρη ή ψυχικό και πρέπει και να είναι ευγνώμονες που κάποιο ανώτερο ομορφιάς ον έριξε τα μούτρα του και πήγε μαζί του/ης πραγματικά με ξεπερνάει..


Εμένα να δεις πόσο ξεπερνάει η αγιοποίηση και λατρεία μερικών από εσάς εδώ μέσα,στις άσχημες και τις μέτριες......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και σαφώς η ομορφιά δεν είναι και τόσο υποκειμενική όσο νομίζετε κάποιοι.

----------


## spiros1981

φιλε χεσε το ομορφη και μετρια και ασχημη.η ουσια ειναι μια κοπελα που θα ειναι ομορφη μεσα της και ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ.υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που δεν κοιταμε πολλα πολλα οπως εμφανιση και αλλα διαφορα κρητηρια.ζηταμε απλα εναν ανθρωπο να μας κανει να νιωθουμε ομορφα και υπαρκτοι αλλα ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να ειμαστε αορατοι και ανυπαρκτοι.οποτε βρες κατι που θα σε κανει να νιωθεις ομορφα,πριν ειναι αργα.ο χρονος κυλαει φιλε.τα χρονια περνανε,μην χασεις την ζωη σου χωρις να ζησεις οπως εγω.η γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη φυσικα απλα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φιλε χεσε το ομορφη και μετρια και ασχημη.η ουσια ειναι μια κοπελα που θα ειναι ομορφη μεσα της και ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ.υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που δεν κοιταμε πολλα πολλα οπως εμφανιση και αλλα διαφορα κρητηρια.ζηταμε απλα εναν ανθρωπο να μας κανει να νιωθουμε ομορφα και υπαρκτοι αλλα ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να ειμαστε αορατοι και ανυπαρκτοι.οποτε βρες κατι που θα σε κανει να νιωθεις ομορφα,πριν ειναι αργα.ο χρονος κυλαει φιλε.τα χρονια περνανε,μην χασεις την ζωη σου χωρις να ζησεις οπως εγω.η γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη φυσικα απλα.


Εγώ φίλε κοιτάω εμφάνιση,δεν κατάλαβες καλά.....
Κάνω πως δεν διάβασα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## spiros1981

> Εγώ φίλε κοιτάω εμφάνιση,δεν κατάλαβες καλά.....
> Κάνω πως δεν διάβασα τα υπόλοιπα.


οκ συγνωμη τοτε.επισης απλα να προσθεσω οτι πρεπει να εκτιμας αν εστω και λιγοι σε βοηθησαν απο εδω μεσα.εμενα ποτε κανεις δεν με βοηθησε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οκ συγνωμη τοτε.επισης απλα να προσθεσω οτι πρεπει να εκτιμας αν εστω και λιγοι σε βοηθησαν απο εδω μεσα.εμενα ποτε κανεις δεν με βοηθησε.


Μερικοί,όχι όλοι.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Και σαφώς η ομορφιά δεν είναι και τόσο υποκειμενική όσο νομίζετε κάποιοι.


Aυτό πάλι είναι δικό σου συμπέρασμα.Στις φώτο που μου έστειλες στο πμ (και που μάλλον έχουν πάει σε όλους εδώ μέσα που σε ρώτησαν το γούστο σου αλλά αυτό ειναι άλλη ιστορία...) σε ρώτησα να μου πεις ποιες θεωρείς άσχημες.Εμένα ως admforall εμφανισιακά με έλκυαν περισσότερο αυτές που εσύ θεωρείς άσχημες/μέτριες.Αυτό όμως δεν με κάνει αυτομάτως λάτρη του μη ωραίου επειδή δεν έχω τα ίδια γούστα με σένα.

----------


## spiros1981

> Μερικοί,όχι όλοι.....


εστω και μερικοι.αυτο σημαινει οτι νοιαστηκαν και ασχοληθηκαν.εμενα ποτε κανεις δεν νοιαστηκε να βοηθησει για κατι τοσο απλο εστω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Aυτό πάλι είναι δικό σου συμπέρασμα.Στις φώτο που μου έστειλες στο πμ (και που μάλλον έχουν πάει σε όλους εδώ μέσα που σε ρώτησαν το γούστο σου αλλά αυτό ειναι άλλη ιστορία...) σε ρώτησα να μου πεις ποιες θεωρείς άσχημες.Εμένα ως admforall εμφανισιακά με έλκυαν περισσότερο αυτές που εσύ θεωρείς άσχημες/μέτριες.Αυτό όμως δεν με κάνει αυτομάτως λάτρη του μη ωραίου επειδή δεν έχω τα ίδια γούστα με σένα.


Φυσικά και είναι λιγότερο υποκειμενική από όσο φαντάζεσαι.
Και αυτό αποδείχθηκε με τον φανατισμό μερικών από εσάς.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Τέτοιο κορμί να είχα,και όλες οι όμορφες θα με ήθελαν.

http://www.menshealth.gr/sites/defau...?itok=Umceynw6

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αυτό που όλοι λένε ότι η εμφάνιση δεν είναι το παν,αλλά συνήθως καταλήγουν με κάποιον,εξίσου ωραίο με ξεπερνά........

----------


## arntaben

> Τέτοιο κορμί να είχα,και όλες οι όμορφες θα με ήθελαν.
> 
> http://www.menshealth.gr/sites/defau...?itok=Umceynw6


Θα ηθελαν να σε βλεπουν να σε κοιτανε ΑΠΟ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ οχι να οανουν κατι μαζι σου εγω με ενα τετοιο κορμι δεν θα εκανα κατι παντως απλα θα το εβλεπα και μεχρι εκει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα ηθελαν να σε βλεπουν να σε κοιτανε ΑΠΟ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ οχι να οανουν κατι μαζι σου εγω με ενα τετοιο κορμι δεν θα εκανα κατι παντως απλα θα το εβλεπα και μεχρι εκει


Ούτε μια ωραία δεν θα ήθελε έναν τέτοιο άνδρα?

----------


## arntaben

Μπορει το 2%των γυναικωννα ηθελε ενα τετοιο ανδρα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπορει το 2%των γυναικωννα ηθελε ενα τετοιο ανδρα...


Πολύ αισιόδοξη σε βρίσκω!
Σε λίγο θα μου πεις πως εκτιμούν(οι ωραίες),τα καλά παιδιά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπορει το 2%των γυναικωννα ηθελε ενα τετοιο ανδρα...


Θα συμφωνησω με την φιλτατη arntaben , ουτε εγω ειχα τετοιο σωμα ποτε , στα 30 χρονα που γυμναζομαι , απλως μυωδης ειμαι , τετοιο σωμα , πολυ πολυ δυσκολο , μου ' μυριζει ' αυξητικη ορμονη ..........λιωνει το λιπος , οτι και να τρως , με συνεπειες φυσικα ........ γνωριζω αψογα το αντικειμενο ......

----------


## arntaben

> Πολύ αισιόδοξη σε βρίσκω!
> Σε λίγο θα μου πεις πως εκτιμούν(οι ωραίες),τα καλά παιδιά.


Προσγειωμενη ειμαι οχι αισιοδοξη την δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη το αιδιοδοξη δεν κολλει σαν συναισθημα εδω και εσυ τι νομιζεος δλδ οτι οι ωραιες τους αρεσουν τα κακα παιδια? και καταρχας τι ενοης εσυ με τον ορο κακα παιδια?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Mac,με φαντάζεσαι σε σχέση με μέτρια ή άσχημη?
Και πως φαντάζεσαι ότι θα της φερόμουν?

----------


## arntaben

> Θα συμφωνησω με την φιλτατη arntaben , ουτε εγω ειχα τετοιο σωμα ποτε , στα 30 χρονα που γυμναζομαι , απλως μυωδης ειμαι , τετοιο σωμα , πολυ πολυ δυσκολο , μου ' μυριζει ' αυξητικη ορμονη ..........λιωνει το λιπος , οτι και να τρως , με συνεπειες φυσικα ........ γνωριζω αψογα το αντικειμενο ......


Σκεψου οτι τρωνε μονο σαλατα ενω εμεις τρωμε και σουβλακι χεχε

----------


## arntaben

> Mac,με φαντάζεσαι σε σχέση με μέτρια ή άσχημη?
> Και πως φαντάζεσαι ότι θα της φερόμουν?


Θα την κοιταζες περιφρονητικα και θα της έεγες να παςι γυμναστιριο να κανει πλαστικες και τετοια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προσγειωμενη ειμαι οχι αισιοδοξη την δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη το αιδιοδοξη δεν κολλει σαν συναισθημα εδω και εσυ τι νομιζεος δλδ οτι οι ωραιες τους αρεσουν τα κακα παιδια? και καταρχας τι ενοης εσυ με τον ορο κακα παιδια?


Αυτούς που τις φτύνουν,τις κάνουν να τρέχουν από πίσω τους κλπ.

----------


## kavkaz

προφανως με τον ορο κακα παιδια εννοει παλικαρια που ξοδευουν χρονο στο καθρεφτη και τις ρακετες στην παραλια..αμφιβαλω αν ο σβαρτζενεγκερ απο εδω εννοει με τον ορο κακα παιδια ανθρωπους που ζουνε χωρις νομους και ηθικη

----------


## arntaben

> Αυτούς που τις φτύνουν,τις κάνουν να τρέχουν από πίσω τους κλπ.


Κοιτα συνηθως στις σχεσεις που ο ενας ετρεξε πισω απο τον αλλον αυτος ο ενας η η μια ειναι συνηθως ο μαλακας ....
Και πρωσοπικα εμενα αν με φτυσουν τους φτυνω κι εγω και τελος δεν ξανα ασχολουμε οπως και δεν κανω σχεσεις ξανα με ατομο που εχω χωρισει ...τωρα εαν ιες να σε κυνηγανε απο πισω ...θα μενεις για πολυ καιρο μονος ακομα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> προφανως με τον ορο κακα παιδια εννοει παλικαρια που ξοδευουν χρονο στο καθρεφτη και τις ρακετες στην παραλια..αμφιβαλω αν ο σβαρτζενεγκερ απο εδω εννοει με τον ορο κακα παιδια ανθρωπους που ζουνε χωρις νομους και ηθικη


Κόψε τις ειρωνείες....

----------


## kavkaz

> Αυτούς που τις φτύνουν,τις κάνουν να τρέχουν από πίσω τους κλπ.


εσυ θα παρεις το μαθημα σου οταν πεσεις πανω σε γυναικα ναρκισσο στο υπογραφω αυτο

----------


## arntaben

> προφανως με τον ορο κακα παιδια εννοει παλικαρια που ξοδευουν χρονο στο καθρεφτη και τις ρακετες στην παραλια..αμφιβαλω αν ο σβαρτζενεγκερ απο εδω εννοει με τον ορο κακα παιδια ανθρωπους που ζουνε χωρις νομους και ηθικη


Ο γουαι νομοζει οτι ειναι ο νεος μπραντ πιτ και το κοινο του ( κυριως γυναικες) τον κυνηγαει απο πισω συνεχεια χεχε
Εγω παντως οταν παιζω ρακετες πετυχενω ολος τυχαιος αυτους που μου αρεσουν ...ειδες τι κακο παιδι ειμαι ?:-ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εσυ θα παρεις το μαθημα σου οταν πεσεις πανω σε γυναικα ναρκισσο στο υπογραφω αυτο


Εσύ είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα?

----------


## kavkaz

> Κόψε τις ειρωνείες....


κοψε τις μαλακιες

----------


## arntaben

> εσυ θα παρεις το μαθημα σου οταν πεσεις πανω σε γυναικα ναρκισσο στο υπογραφω αυτο


Ναρκισσο και μποξερ ....φασηηηηηηη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *Ο γουαι νομοζει οτι ειναι ο νεος μπραντ πιτ και το κοινο του ( κυριως γυναικες) τον κυνηγαει απο πισω συνεχεια χεχε*
> Εγω παντως οταν παιζω ρακετες πετυχενω ολος τυχαιος αυτους που μου αρεσουν ...ειδες τι κακο παιδι ειμαι ?:-ρ


Ότι να'ναι...
Ούτε κάν με θεωρώ Μπραντ Πιτ,το αντίθετο θα έλεγα......

----------


## arntaben

> Εσύ είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα?


Πες γυναικα να σε ρωτηση εαν εισαι ομορφη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κοψε τις μαλακιες


Μου μπαίνεις πολύ από χθες.....

----------


## arntaben

> Ότι να'ναι...
> Ούτε κάν με θεωρώ Μπραντ Πιτ,το αντίθετο θα έλεγα......


Δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το αντιθετο μονο τον μπραντ πιτ ξερω οτι τον κυνηγανε γυναικες δεν τα παω καλα με τους ηθοποιους δεν με αποσχολουν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το αντιθετο μονο τον μπραντ πιτ ξερω οτι τον κυνηγανε γυναικες δεν τα παω καλα με τους ηθοποιους δεν με αποσχολουν


Το αντίθετο ποιό είναι?
Ότι δεν είμαι ωραίος,και τραβάω μη ωραίες.

----------


## kavkaz

> Μου μπαίνεις πολύ από χθες.....


αντρας ειμαι 25 χρονων

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκεψου οτι τρωνε μονο σαλατα ενω εμεις τρωμε και σουβλακι χεχε



Μπααα , αμα κανεις ενεσιμη αυξητικη ορμονη , και γυμναζεσαι , τρως δυο πιτσες , και δεν παιρνεις γραμμαριο λιπος , εχω γνωρισει τον φιλο τετοιου ανθρωπου ...........δεν ενδιαφερεται για τις συνεπειες ομως ....και πληρωνει κανα 500αρικο /μηνα για αμφιβολου προελευσης αυξητικη , εχω γνωστο φαρμακοποιο , ασυνειδητο , που χορηγει , δεν ειναι ο μονος , η οριτζιναλ , χορηγειται μονο απο νοσοκομεια , και κοστιζει κανα 3χιλιαρο/μηνα ........

----------


## arntaben

> Το αντίθετο ποιό είναι?
> Ότι δεν είμαι ωραίος,και τραβάω μη ωραίες.


Το αντιθετο ειναι ο κουασιμοδος και συνωνιμο ο μπρους λι 
Ο καθενας οτι δηλωνει ειναι σε αυτη την ζωη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αντρας ειμαι 25 χρονων


Κανένα ψωνισμένο ομορφόπαιδο θα είσαι.......

----------


## Macgyver

> Το αντίθετο ποιό είναι?
> Ότι δεν είμαι ωραίος,και τραβάω μη ωραίες.


Ουτε εγω ειιμαι ωραιος , κι ομως παντα ειχα ωραιες κοπελες ............ταχουμε πει Γουαι ....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το αντιθετο ειναι ο κουασιμοδος και συνωνιμο ο μπρους λι 
> Ο καθενας οτι δηλωνει ειναι σε αυτη την ζωη


Εδώ μερικοί μου λένε ότι είμαι καλύτερος από αυτό που πιστεύω(στην εμφάνιση).....

----------


## Macgyver

> Εδώ μερικοί μου λένε ότι είμαι καλύτερος από αυτό που πιστεύω(στην εμφάνιση).....


Μια χαρα εισαι εμφανισιακα ..............

----------


## arntaben

> Εδώ μερικοί μου λένε ότι είμαι καλύτερος από αυτό που πιστεύω(στην εμφάνιση).....


Απο εμφανηση δε ξερω απομμυαλο παντως ενας σερβις το θες ξερεις μωρε λιγο κοιταγμα το σασμαν αλλαγμα λαδια και τετοια μετα θα πανε ολα καλα πιστευω ...

----------


## kavkaz

> Κανένα ψωνισμένο ομορφόπαιδο θα είσαι.......


ειμαι μελαχροινος με μουσια και τατουαζ στα χερια αλλα δεν ειμαι ψωνισμενος κι ουτε καν δινω σημασια στην εμφανιση...αυτα που εισαι εσυ μην τα κανεις προβολη στους αλλους

----------


## Macgyver

> Το αντιθετο ειναι ο κουασιμοδος και συνωνιμο ο μπρους λι 
> Ο καθενας οτι δηλωνει ειναι σε αυτη την ζωη


Ωωωπ , κατω τα χερια απ τον Μπρους , ο ανθρωπος ηταν προσωπικοτητα , εχω δει ντοκυμαντερ .........τον θαυμαζω ....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειμαι μελαχροινος με μουσια και τατουαζ στα χερια αλλα δεν ειμαι ψωνισμενος κι ουτε καν δινω σημασια στην εμφανιση...αυτα που εισαι εσυ μην τα κανεις προβολη στους αλλους


Γυμνασμένος?

----------


## arntaben

> Ωωωπ , κατω τα χερια απ τον Μπρους , ο ανθρωπος ηταν προσωπικοτητα , εχω δει ντοκυμαντερ .........τον θαυμαζω ....


Ε βαλε αλλον δεν ξερω ηθοποιους εγω

----------


## arntaben

> Γυμνασμένος?


Ναι γυμνα ζει την κατω σιαγονα ανοιγοντας κονσερβες με τα δοντια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι γυμνα ζει την κατω σιαγονα ανοιγοντας κονσερβες με τα δοντια


Χιούμορ???

----------


## kavkaz

> Γυμνασμένος?


ειμαι λιγο διοτι αθλουμαι αλλα γενικα ειμαι κανονικος σωματοτυπος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειμαι λιγο διοτι αθλουμαι αλλα γενικα ειμαι κανονικος σωματοτυπος


Άρα είσαι ωραίος άντρας και όλες οι γυναίκες με τις οποίες θα πήγες,είναι όμορφες.
Και εγώ κάνω γυμναστική,αλλά όχι για εμένα....

----------


## kavkaz

> Άρα είσαι ωραίος άντρας και όλες οι γυναίκες με τις οποίες θα πήγες,είναι όμορφες.
> Και εγώ κάνω γυμναστική,αλλά όχι για εμένα....


φιλε ακου κατι εγω δεν με ειπα ομορφο απλα με περιεγραψα να ξερεις κατι ομως η εμφανιση απλα προσεγγιζει δεν κανει σχεση εμενα οι σχεσεις μου ηταν μικρες γιατι με διωχνανε...απουσια συναισθηματος απουσια ενοχης συνεχομενη αναζητηση αποδοχης και επιβραβευσης και φυσικα θυμος και οργη οριστε μια τετοια συμπεριφορα δεν κανει σχεση οσο ωραιος κι αν εισαι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φιλε ακου κατι εγω δεν με ειπα ομορφο απλα με περιεγραψα να ξερεις κατι ομως η εμφανιση απλα προσεγγιζει δεν κανει σχεση εμενα οι σχεσεις μου ηταν μικρες γιατι με διωχνανε...απουσια συναισθηματος απουσια ενοχης συνεχομενη αναζητηση αποδοχης και επιβραβευσης και φυσικα θυμος και οργη οριστε μια τετοια συμπεριφορα δεν κανει σχεση οσο ωραιος κι αν εισαι


Άκου τώρα και εμένα:
Εγώ θέλω η κοπέλα που θα έχω απέναντι μου να είναι όμορφη σε εμφάνιση.
Δεν θα μπορούσα με κάποια μέτρια ή κάποια άσχημη,δεν θα μου πήγαινε.

----------


## kavkaz

> Άκου τώρα και εμένα:
> Εγώ θέλω η κοπέλα που θα έχω απέναντι μου να είναι όμορφη σε εμφάνιση.
> Δεν θα μπορούσα με κάποια μέτρια ή κάποια άσχημη,δεν θα μου πήγαινε.


ε τραβα βρες μια ωραια τι μας ζαλιζεις τοτε και μην μου πεις οτι δεν σε θελουν θεμα προσεγγισης ειναι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε τραβα βρες μια ωραια τι μας ζαλιζεις τοτε και μην μου πεις οτι δεν σε θελουν θεμα προσεγγισης ειναι


Είσαι πολύ επιθετικός,πρόσεχε.......

----------


## kavkaz

> Είσαι πολύ επιθετικός,πρόσεχε.......


γιατι αλλιως τι θα γινει;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> γιατι αλλιως τι θα γινει;


Θα πάθεις τίποτα.....
Κάλμαρε.......

----------


## kavkaz

> Θα πάθεις τίποτα.....
> Κάλμαρε.......


με απειλεις;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Απο εμφανηση δε ξερω απομμυαλο παντως ενας σερβις το θες ξερεις μωρε λιγο κοιταγμα το σασμαν αλλαγμα λαδια και τετοια μετα θα πανε ολα καλα πιστευω ...


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> με απειλεις;


Βγάζεις και αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα....
Δεν φτάνει που από χθες,ειρωνεύεσαι και είσαι επιθετικός....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Γελάς,ε?
Που να δεις τι service θα χρειαζόταν μια άσχημη ή μέτρια.

----------


## kavkaz

> Βγάζεις και αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα....
> Δεν φτάνει που από χθες,ειρωνεύεσαι και είσαι επιθετικός....


και τι περιμενεις καμια συγγνωμη; χαχαχα δες απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια πως μιλας σε ανθρωπους που μπαινουν εδω για το προβλημα τους και θα δεις οτι προκαλεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> και τι περιμενεις καμια συγγνωμη; χαχαχα δες απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια πως μιλας σε ανθρωπους που μπαινουν εδω για το προβλημα τους και θα δεις οτι προκαλεις


Σιγά μην περιμένω και συγγνώμη ρε....

----------


## kavkaz

> Σιγά μην περιμένω και συγγνώμη ρε....


αραξε και βγες για κανα φλερτ οσο καθεσαι εδω μεσα δεν θα βρεις καμια αν πηγαινεις γυμνασρηριο πλησιασε καμια απο κει

----------


## Natalia_sups

Why σοβαρα τωρα δεν καταλαβες τι σου ειπε το παιδι ε..; Ριξε μια ματια στα αλλα θεματα στο activity stream, διαβασε τα και κοιτα σε τι θεματα παρεμβαλλεσαι ενω ηδη σου εχουν δωσει τα μελη ολες τις απαντησεις που υπαρχουν για το δικο σου θεμα. Αλλος εχει καταθλιψη 20 χρονια και φοβαται να χασει το σπιτι του, αλλος εχει καρκινο, αλλος εχει κρισεις πανικου, αλλη τη δερνει το αγορι της...κι εσυ το βιολι σου. Για εσενα αυτος που χανει το σπιτι του ειναι τουλαχιστον ομορφος, αυτος με το καρκινο εχει ομορφο συντροφο, το ατομο με τις κρισεις πανικου εχει τουλαχιστον ωραιο σωμα και τη κοπελα τουλαχιστον τη δερνει μαλλον ενα ομορφο αγορι...αυτα καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι εσυ. Ε ελεος.

----------


## arntaben

> Άρα είσαι ωραίος άντρας και όλες οι γυναίκες με τις οποίες θα πήγες,είναι όμορφες.
> Και εγώ κάνω γυμναστική,αλλά όχι για εμένα....


Με αυτη την λογικη σπας τους νομους των μαθηματικων την πεφτεις σε δυο και τρως ακυρο απο τρις δεν ακους κανεναν εχει δικιο ο κανκαζ και η ναταλια τελικα σου αξιζει που εισαι μονος γτ πολυ απλα εισαο κακος εδω κανεις μας δεν ειναι κακος ολη προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε και να βοηθηθουμε .....

----------


## arntaben

> Γελάς,ε?
> Που να δεις τι service θα χρειαζόταν μια άσχημη ή μέτρια.


Αυτες δεν χρειαζονται σερβις μια χαρα θεογκομενες ειναι αμα θελουν και μαλιστα πολυ σεξι εσυ παντως που εισαο φετες μην ξεχνας πως οι φετες παντα σε τενεκεδες βριςκονται οποτε μην μιλας γιαυτες ενω δεν εχεις λυση το δικο σου προβλημα

----------


## melissa

Συμφωνώ με kavkaz, natalia, arntaben. Αυτά που λέτε τα έχω πει και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι στον γουάι. Αλλά όπως ξέρετε δεν διαβάζει τίποτα που δεν τον συμφέρει.

----------


## kavkaz

ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι κακος απλα εχει χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και ψαχνει ομορφη κοπελα γιατι εκει θα νιωσει οτι περνει αποδοχη..ο τυπος δεν εχει την παραμικρη σχεση με ναρκισσους η αντιsocial

----------


## melissa

> ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι κακος απλα εχει χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και ψαχνει ομορφη κοπελα γιατι εκει θα νιωσει οτι περνει αποδοχη..ο τυπος δεν εχει την παραμικρη σχεση με ναρκισσους η αντιsocial


Προφανώς και έχει θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης. Και θεωρεί ότι θα αποκτήσει αξία μόνο αν βρει κάποια όμορφη γιατί στο μυαλό του αυτό θα ισοδυναμεί με το ότι αυτός είναι όμορφος. Αλλά όλο αυτό έχει καταντήσει εμμονή και δεν κάνει τίποτα για αυτό.

----------


## nick190813

> Why σοβαρα τωρα δεν καταλαβες τι σου ειπε το παιδι ε..; Ριξε μια ματια στα αλλα θεματα στο activity stream, διαβασε τα και κοιτα σε τι θεματα παρεμβαλλεσαι ενω ηδη σου εχουν δωσει τα μελη ολες τις απαντησεις που υπαρχουν για το δικο σου θεμα. Αλλος εχει καταθλιψη 20 χρονια και φοβαται να χασει το σπιτι του, αλλος εχει καρκινο, αλλος εχει κρισεις πανικου, αλλη τη δερνει το αγορι της...κι εσυ το βιολι σου. Για εσενα αυτος που χανει το σπιτι του ειναι τουλαχιστον ομορφος, αυτος με το καρκινο εχει ομορφο συντροφο, το ατομο με τις κρισεις πανικου εχει τουλαχιστον ωραιο σωμα και τη κοπελα τουλαχιστον τη δερνει μαλλον ενα ομορφο αγορι...αυτα καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι εσυ. Ε ελεος.


χαχααχ.νομιζω πως εχεις δικιο.αλλα δεν προκειται να το βρεις

----------


## Natalia_sups

> χαχααχ.νομιζω πως εχεις δικιο.αλλα δεν προκειται να το βρεις


Ε η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτες δεν χρειαζονται σερβις μια χαρα θεογκομενες ειναι αμα θελουν και μαλιστα πολυ σεξι εσυ παντως που εισαο φετες μην ξεχνας πως οι φετες παντα σε τενεκεδες βριςκονται οποτε μην μιλας γιαυτες ενω δεν εχεις λυση το δικο σου προβλημα


Τι είναι οι άσχημες και οι μέτριες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ο ανθρωπος δεν ειναι κακος απλα εχει χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και ψαχνει ομορφη κοπελα γιατι εκει θα νιωσει οτι περνει αποδοχη..ο τυπος δεν εχει την παραμικρη σχεση με ναρκισσους η αντιsocial


Μήπως σου πέρασε από το μυαλό,ότι δεν θέλω άσχημες και μέτριες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συμφωνώ με kavkaz, natalia, arntaben. Αυτά που λέτε τα έχω πει και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι στον γουάι. Αλλά όπως ξέρετε δεν διαβάζει τίποτα που δεν τον συμφέρει.


Γιατί να διαβάσω όσους μου προτείνουν με θέρμη,να πάω μόνο με μέτριες κλπ?

----------


## melissa

> Γιατί να διαβάσω όσους μου προτείνουν με θέρμη,να πάω μόνο με μέτριες κλπ?


Σε ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαιώνεις για άλλη μια φορά τα λεγόμενά μου, δηλαδή ότι διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά ότι σε συμφέρει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαιώνεις για άλλη μια φορά τα λεγόμενά μου, δηλαδή ότι διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά ότι σε συμφέρει.


Παρακαλώ,δεν κάνει τίποτα.
Όταν μερικοί καταλάβουν,ότι δεν θα μπορούσα με μέτριες και άσχημες,τότε θα διαβάσω τα σχόλια τους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αν η τελευταία γυναίκα στην γη,ήταν μέτρια ή άσχημη,δεν θα πήγαινα μαζί της.....

----------


## Mariah

> Αν η τελευταία γυναίκα στην γη,ήταν μέτρια ή άσχημη,δεν θα πήγαινα μαζί της.....


Αυτη την ρωτησες αν θελει να παει μαζι σου?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτη την ρωτησες αν θελει να παει μαζι σου?


Δεν χρειάζεται......

----------


## Mariah

> Δεν χρειάζεται......


Ε πως, για να γινει σεξ χρειαζονται 2 ατομα αλλιως δεν λεγεται σεξ αλλα κατι αλλο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πόσο πρέπει να με μισείτε μερικοί εδώ μέσα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε πως, για να γινει σεξ χρειαζονται 2 ατομα αλλιως δεν λεγεται σεξ αλλα κατι αλλο.


Αφού δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί της.
Πλάκα πλάκα,αν σου δείξω φώτο μου,θα με βγάλεις μέτριο ή άσχημο....

----------


## Mariah

> Αφού δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί της.
> Πλάκα πλάκα,αν σου δείξω φώτο μου,θα με βγάλεις μέτριο ή άσχημο....


Για να πας με καποια ξερεις, πρεπει και η αλλη να θελει. Αλλα αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για εσενα.

Και μου εχεις δειξει φοτο σου, πιστευω σε ολο το φορουμ εχεις δειξει φοτο σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για να πας με καποια ξερεις, πρεπει και η αλλη να θελει. Αλλα αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για εσενα.
> 
> Και μου εχεις δειξει φοτο σου, πιστευω σε ολο το φορουμ εχεις δειξει φοτο σου.


Σε κάποια μέλη,όχι σε όλους.
Και δεν θυμάμαι την άποψη σου....
Έχεις σκεφτεί επίσης ότι μπορεί να μην είναι παράλογο αυτό που θέλω?

----------


## Mariah

> Σε κάποια μέλη,όχι σε όλους.
> Και δεν θυμάμαι την άποψη σου....
> Έχεις σκεφτεί επίσης ότι μπορεί να μην είναι παράλογο αυτό που θέλω?


Εχεις σκεφτει οτι εχουμε βαρεθει να ακουμε την αποψη σου? Τοσο καιρο μονο για αυτο μιλας. Ξεκολλα επιτελους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχεις σκεφτει οτι εχουμε βαρεθει να ακουμε την αποψη σου? Τοσο καιρο μονο για αυτο μιλας. Ξεκολλα επιτελους.


Όσο κάποιοι μου λένε να πάω μόνο με μέτριες ή άσχημες,δεν ξεκολλάω.
Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι ωραία,και μόνο με ωραίους πας,δεν με καταλαβαίνεις.
Και σίγουρα με αντιπαθείς.

----------


## Mariah

> Όσο κάποιοι μου λένε να πάω μόνο με μέτριες ή άσχημες,δεν ξεκολλάω.
> Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι ωραία,και μόνο με ωραίους πας,δεν με καταλαβαίνεις.
> Και σίγουρα με αντιπαθείς.


Οταν βγαζεις τετοιο μισος για αυτα τα 'οντα', δεν εισαι και ο πιο συμπαθης μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οταν βγαζεις τετοιο μισος για αυτα τα 'οντα', δεν εισαι και ο πιο συμπαθης μου.


Μίσος?
Μίσος επειδή δεν θέλω και δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω με αυτές?
Μίσος επειδή θέλω η άλλη να έχει όμορφη εμφάνιση?
Μίσος επειδή δεν ζητάω να ανέβω στο Everest,αλλά ζητώ κάτι που δεν είναι παράλογο?
Όταν δεν βγάζω μίσος,όπως λες,είμαι πάλι αντιπαθής?
Έχεις σκεφτεί πως νιώθω?Τι ακριβώς ζητάω?
Μπήκες λίγο στην θέση μου?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πλησιάζει καλοκαίρι,η χειρότερη εποχή του χρόνου...
Θα πάτε φέτος παραλία?

----------


## vith

γιατι η χειρότερη εποχή του χρόνου? το αντίθετο σε φτιάχνει η διάθεση το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Deleted-150217

πόσο πρέπει να σε μισούμε???
όχι περισσότερο απο όσο μισείς εσύ τον ευατό σου...που εύχεσαι να είχες κάποιο σωματικό πρόβλημα αρκεί να πήγαινες με όμορφη..την μάνα σου που προτιμάς να πεθάνει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο...τα "οντα" που δεν εμπίπτουν στα δικά σου πρότυπα ομορφιάς και έκαναν το θανάσιμο λάθος να σε κοιτάξουν...και όλους όσοι προσπάθησαν να βοηθήσουν προτείνοντας λύσεις που δεν σου άρεσαν...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> γιατι η χειρότερη εποχή του χρόνου? το αντίθετο σε φτιάχνει η διάθεση το καλοκαίρι...


Αν δεις πως είμαι εγώ,δεν έχει νόημα να βγώ στις παραλίες.

----------


## vith

δν υπάρχει λόγος να βγούμε παραλία για τυς αλλούς αλλά για εμάς..για εσένα υπάρχει?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δν υπάρχει λόγος να βγούμε παραλία για τυς αλλούς αλλά για εμάς..για εσένα υπάρχει?


Αν ψάξεις τα θέματα μου,θα δεις.......

----------


## vith

με συγχωρείς όντως δεν έχω διαβάσει κάποιο θέμα σου θα τα διαβάσω και θα καταλάβω...

----------


## arntaben

Vith ελα να παμε μαζι παραλια αφου δεν θελει ο γουαι βουτιες ρακετες παιχνιδι με το ακυλο εσυ τι κανεις στην παραλια?;-)

----------


## vith

θεωρώ πω είναι η πιο ωραία εποχή...το κύμα ο ήλιος σε χαλαρώνουν σε αναζωογονούν..μπιρίτσα καφεδάκο ρακετούλα και βουτιές..τι καλύτερο?

----------


## arntaben

> Τι είναι οι άσχημες και οι μέτριες?


ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΕΞΥ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ 
με καφαλαια μπας και το διαβασεις

----------


## arntaben

> Ε πως, για να γινει σεξ χρειαζονται 2 ατομα αλλιως δεν λεγεται σεξ αλλα κατι αλλο.


Ο γουαι το εχει παει σε αλλο επιπεδο κανει σεξ μονος του και θα μεινει και εγκυος μονος του παιρνοντας αντισυλλιπτικα
( το ανεκδοτο της ημερας)

----------


## arntaben

> Όσο κάποιοι μου λένε να πάω μόνο με μέτριες ή άσχημες,δεν ξεκολλάω.
> Αλλά επειδή εσύ είσαι ωραία,και μόνο με ωραίους πας,δεν με καταλαβαίνεις.
> Και σίγουρα με αντιπαθείς.


Παιδια μας ειπε το κλειδι θα του πουμε ολοι μαζι να παει με ο ομορφη ωστε να υσηχασουμε αλλιως μεχρι τα 80 εδω θα ειναι ( μετα απο τα 80 θα παθει ανοια και θα εχει ξεχασει το κωδικο του)

----------


## Mariah

> Ο γουαι το εχει παει σε αλλο επιπεδο κανει σεξ μονος του και θα μεινει και εγκυος μονος του παιρνοντας αντισυλλιπτικα
> ( το ανεκδοτο της ημερας)


Πλακα πλακα καπου ειχα διαβασει πως οι γυναικες στο μελλον δεν θα χρειαζομαστε τους ανδρες για να κανουμε παιδι, ακομα και εκει αχρηστοι θα ειναι :p

----------


## archangel

> Αφού δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί της.
> Πλάκα πλάκα,αν σου δείξω φώτο μου,θα με βγάλεις μέτριο ή άσχημο....



Αρα why ερχεσαι στα λεγομενα μου. Αν Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λες τότε αφου είσαι μετριος ή ασχημος και να χτυπας τον κωλο σου δεν θα γινει ποτε αυτο που θες. Αν παλι εχουμε εμεις δικιο τότε υπάρχει ελπιδα να δείξεις στους φιλους σου και στον εαυτό σου αυτό που τοσο πολυ θελεις. Οτι μπορεις και εσυ να πηδ.... να κανεις σεξ με ομορφη. Αρα Τι διαλεγεις τον δικο σου τρόπο που σου απαγορευει να κοιτας ομορφες ή τον δικό μας που στο επιτρέπει;

ΥΓ Αμφιβαλω πως θα απαντησεις

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πλακα πλακα καπου ειχα διαβασει πως οι γυναικες στο μελλον δεν θα χρειαζομαστε τους ανδρες για να κανουμε παιδι, ακομα και εκει αχρηστοι θα ειναι :p


Πλακα πλακα ηδη το εχουν καταφερει σε ποντικια! Φτιαξανε σπερματοζωαρια στο εργαστηριο απο εμβρυικα βλαστοκυτταρα και γονιμοποιησαν με αυτα θηλυκο ποντικι και γεννηθηκαν ποντικακια! Σοβαρα τωρα μπορουν να κατασταθουν αχρηστοι, οχι αστεια :P Το κακο ειναι πως η επιστημη ειναι ανδροκρατουμενη, τρελλοι ειναι να το προωθησουν; :P

----------


## arntaben

> Πλακα πλακα καπου ειχα διαβασει πως οι γυναικες στο μελλον δεν θα χρειαζομαστε τους ανδρες για να κανουμε παιδι, ακομα και εκει αχρηστοι θα ειναι :p


Οσοι δεν θελουν ομορφες ειναι χρησιμοι με ποιον θα τσακωνομαστε με ποιον θα κανουμε ..... Ποιος θα μας φωναζει οτι δεν πειραμε ψωμι η οτι δεν πεταξαμε τα σκουπιδια ?( ξερω οτι τα δυο τελευται οι περισσοτερες τα βαζουν στους αντρες αλλα σε προηγουμενη σχεση μου ηταν το αντιθετο χαχα) μπορω να πω οτι ειχε πολυ φαση

----------


## archangel

> Για να πας με καποια ξερεις, πρεπει και η αλλη να θελει. Αλλα αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για εσενα.
> 
> Και μου εχεις δειξει φοτο σου, πιστευω σε ολο το φορουμ εχεις δειξει φοτο σου.




Σε μενα οχι :( :( :(

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Οσοι δεν θελουν ομορφες ειναι χρησιμοι με ποιον θα τσακωνομαστε με ποιον θα κανουμε ..... Ποιος θα μας φωναζει οτι δεν πειραμε ψωμι η οτι δεν πεταξαμε τα σκουπιδια ?( ξερω οτι τα δυο τελευται οι περισσοτερες τα βαζουν στους αντρες αλλα σε προηγουμενη σχεση μου ηταν το αντιθετο χαχα) μπορω να πω οτι ειχε πολυ φαση


Με ποιον θα τσακωνομαστε; Λες και δεν μπορουμε να τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας :P χαχα

----------


## Mariah

> Σε μενα οχι :( :( :(


Ελα μην στεναχωριεσαι... το πολυ πολυ ζητα του :p

----------


## arntaben

> θεωρώ πω είναι η πιο ωραία εποχή...το κύμα ο ήλιος σε χαλαρώνουν σε αναζωογονούν..μπιρίτσα καφεδάκο ρακετούλα και βουτιές..τι καλύτερο?


Αχχχχ αφιερωμενο στο φορουμ http://youtu.be/Vsxmr6MnSrE

----------


## arntaben

> Με ποιον θα τσακωνομαστε; Λες και δεν μπορουμε να τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας :P χαχα


Εμεις θα εχουμε απωλειες ομως καθε φορα σκιζομαστε
Ποιος θα μας λεει μικρες νικ για σενα παει αυτο.....

----------


## Mariah

Εγω το καλοκαιρι το εχω συνδεσει με αυτο το τραγουδι...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iELQauX-ig

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εμεις θα εχουμε απωλειες ομως καθε φορα σκιζομαστε
> Ποιος θα μας λεει μικρες νικ για σενα παει αυτο.....


Ποιος θα μας λεει μικρες..; Οχι οτι θα μου λειψει, αλλα οι μεγαλες φυσικα :P

----------


## Deleted-150217

πάμε καλοκαίρι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D672xPM45ks

----------


## arntaben

> Ποιος θα μας λεει μικρες..; Οχι οτι θα μου λειψει, αλλα οι μεγαλες φυσικα :P


Χεχεχε.........
Αμτε ρε νικ μικρεεεεε

----------


## archangel

> Πλακα πλακα καπου ειχα διαβασει πως οι γυναικες στο μελλον δεν θα χρειαζομαστε τους ανδρες για να κανουμε παιδι, ακομα και εκει αχρηστοι θα ειναι :p



Απαίσιο μελλον μας ερχεται.... Ο παραδεισος των ομοφυλόφιλων, ή κόλαση των στρεϊτ.
ΕΕΕΕ οχι και αχρηστοι κοπελια.... οταν δεν μπορείτε να ανοιξετε τα μπουκάλια, εμας φωνάζετε να σας βοηθησουμε, οταν δεν φτάνετε να πιάσετε κατι τότε φωνεζετε εμας να σας το πιασουμε και πολλα ακομα που για να ατα αναφερω πρέπει να γραψω βιβλίο. 

ΥΓ. Θα γραψω και το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα. Αν δεν υπηρχαν οι αντρες ποιος..... θα σας πηγαινε στο νοσοκομείο για να γεννήσετε κορίτσια... χαχαχαχα Δες το


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMtToXFED-U

----------


## Mariah

> Απαίσιο μελλον μας ερχεται.... Ο παραδεισος των ομοφυλόφιλων, ή κόλαση των στρεϊτ.
> ΕΕΕΕ οχι και αχρηστοι κοπελια.... οταν δεν μπορείτε να ανοιξετε τα μπουκάλια, εμας φωνάζετε να σας βοηθησουμε, οταν δεν φτάνετε να πιάσετε κατι τότε φωνεζετε εμας να σας το πιασουμε και πολλα ακομα που για να ατα αναφερω πρέπει να γραψω βιβλίο. 
> 
> ΥΓ. Θα γραψω και το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα. Αν δεν υπηρχαν οι αντρες ποιος..... θα σας πηγαινε στο νοσοκομείο για να γεννήσετε κορίτσια... χαχαχαχα Δες το
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMtToXFED-U


Χαχαχαχαχα ε καπου χρησιμευετε και εσεις, να μας αλλαζετε καμια λαμπα, να μας πετατε τα σκουπιδια... ειδες? δεν ειστε σε ολα αχρηστοι :p

----------


## archangel

> Ελα μην στεναχωριεσαι... το πολυ πολυ ζητα του :p



Λες.....;;;;
Ρε Why, στειλε μου φωτο σου να σε δω επιτελους!!!

----------


## archangel

> Χαχαχαχαχα ε καπου χρησιμευετε και εσεις, να μας αλλαζετε καμια λαμπα, να μας πετατε τα σκουπιδια... ειδες? δεν ειστε σε ολα αχρηστοι :p



Ετσι!!!!!!!!!!! 
Να μιλάμε σωστα!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Απαίσιο μελλον μας ερχεται.... Ο παραδεισος των ομοφυλόφιλων, ή κόλαση των στρεϊτ.
> ΕΕΕΕ οχι και αχρηστοι κοπελια.... οταν δεν μπορείτε να ανοιξετε τα μπουκάλια, εμας φωνάζετε να σας βοηθησουμε, οταν δεν φτάνετε να πιάσετε κατι τότε φωνεζετε εμας να σας το πιασουμε και πολλα ακομα που για να ατα αναφερω πρέπει να γραψω βιβλίο. 
> 
> ΥΓ. Θα γραψω και το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα. Αν δεν υπηρχαν οι αντρες ποιος..... θα σας πηγαινε στο νοσοκομείο για να γεννήσετε κορίτσια... χαχαχαχα Δες το
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMtToXFED-U


Archangel για ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο με τα ποντικια που εγραψα...μια χαρα θα γεννιοντουσαν τα κοριτσια :P 
Επισης αυτο με τα βαζα και τα μπουκαλια βλακεια, δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο, οπως και με τα ψηλα ραφια, υπαρχουν και οι καρεκλες, οπως και το καθε τι, δεν θελει κοπο, θελει τροπο -_- 
Θυμαμαι καναμε βολτα με τον πρωην στο βουνο καποια φαση και θελαμε ενα ξυλο για να ψηλαφιζουμε μπροστα με αυτο για φιδια...ε δεν βρισκαμε και ειδα ενα μικρο πεσμενο δεντρο, του λεω κοψε απο εκει ενα μεγαλο κλαδι. Λεει μα μου δε γινεται, ειναι βαρυ, θα χτυπησουμε, αστο...εσυρα το δεντρο οπως ηταν, επιασα ενα μεγαλο κλαδι στο εναμιση μετρο, το στηριξα ημιορθιο και το εσπασα με κλωτσια με το ποδι. Το καθαρισα απο κλαδακια και φυλλα και του ειπα "οριστε". Δεν το δεχτηκε χαχαχαχχααχα με κοιταζε σα χανος και συννεφιασε.Του εθιξα τον ανδρισμο :P 
Αυτο ειναι μονο ενα παραδειγμα του γιατι αυτα ειναι χαζα και γιατι πρεπει να βρειτε τροπους να ειστε χρησιμοι :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αρα why ερχεσαι στα λεγομενα μου. Αν Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λες τότε αφου είσαι μετριος ή ασχημος και να χτυπας τον κωλο σου δεν θα γινει ποτε αυτο που θες. Αν παλι εχουμε εμεις δικιο τότε υπάρχει ελπιδα να δείξεις στους φιλους σου και στον εαυτό σου αυτό που τοσο πολυ θελεις. Οτι μπορεις και εσυ να πηδ.... να κανεις σεξ με ομορφη. Αρα Τι διαλεγεις τον δικο σου τρόπο που σου απαγορευει να κοιτας ομορφες ή τον δικό μας που στο επιτρέπει;
> 
> ΥΓ Αμφιβαλω πως θα απαντησεις


Το 2ο.
Και για εξήγησε μου τον τρόπο σας....

----------


## arntaben

> Το 2ο.
> Και για εξήγησε μου τον τρόπο σας....


Ειμαι σιγουρη δεν καταλαβε τις τελιτσες....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειμαι σιγουρη δεν καταλαβε τις τελιτσες....


Για τον αρχάγγελο λες?

----------


## Mariah

> Ειμαι σιγουρη δεν καταλαβε τις τελιτσες....


Τις μετρησα, 4 ηταν....

(παμε ολοι να γραφουμε με τελειες στο τελος)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ρε γιατί με σιχαίνεστε?

----------


## arntaben

> Archangel για ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο με τα ποντικια που εγραψα...μια χαρα θα γεννιοντουσαν τα κοριτσια :P 
> Επισης αυτο με τα βαζα και τα μπουκαλια βλακεια, δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο, οπως και με τα ψηλα ραφια, υπαρχουν και οι καρεκλες, οπως και το καθε τι, δεν θελει κοπο, θελει τροπο -_- 
> Θυμαμαι καναμε βολτα με τον πρωην στο βουνο καποια φαση και θελαμε ενα ξυλο για να ψηλαφιζουμε μπροστα με αυτο για φιδια...ε δεν βρισκαμε και ειδα ενα μικρο πεσμενο δεντρο, του λεω κοψε απο εκει ενα μεγαλο κλαδι. Λεει μα μου δε γινεται, ειναι βαρυ, θα χτυπησουμε, αστο...εσυρα το δεντρο οπως ηταν, επιασα ενα μεγαλο κλαδι στο εναμιση μετρο, το στηριξα ημιορθιο και το εσπασα με κλωτσια με το ποδι. Το καθαρισα απο κλαδακια και φυλλα και του ειπα "οριστε". Δεν το δεχτηκε χαχαχαχχααχα με κοιταζε σα χανος και συννεφιασε.Του εθιξα τον ανδρισμο :P 
> Αυτο ειναι μονο ενα παραδειγμα του γιατι αυτα ειναι χαζα και γιατι πρεπει να βρειτε τροπους να ειστε χρησιμοι :P


Εγω θελω ενα μαγειρευει ολα τα υπολοιπα τα αναλαμβανω εγω ...και λαστιχω αλλαζω και βαζακια ανοιγω και ψηλα πραγματα πιανω ( αν και δεν καταλαβα ποτε πως η μανα μου ανεβαζει την κατσαρολα τοσο ψηλα )

----------


## arntaben

> Ρε γιατί με σιχαίνεστε?


Δεν σε σιχενομαστε απλα σπαμε πλακα μαζι σου σε καναμε καρτουν ισον χρησιμο δλδ .....ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΤΣΕΣ για τυχον αποριες καλεστε 2101111111

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν σε σιχενομαστε απλα σπαμε πλακα μαζι σου σε καναμε καρτουν ισον χρησιμο δλδ .....ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΤΣΕΣ για τυχον αποριες καλεστε 2101111111


Σπάτε πλάκα αντί να βοηθήσετε...

----------


## arntaben

> Σπάτε πλάκα αντί να βοηθήσετε...


Βοηθησαμε βοηθησαμε χτυπηστε αλλη πορτα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Βοηθησαμε βοηθησαμε χτυπηστε αλλη πορτα



Επιμένεις........

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εγω θελω ενα μαγειρευει ολα τα υπολοιπα τα αναλαμβανω εγω ...και λαστιχω αλλαζω και βαζακια ανοιγω και ψηλα πραγματα πιανω ( αν και δεν καταλαβα ποτε πως η μανα μου ανεβαζει την κατσαρολα τοσο ψηλα )


Χαχαχα σωστη...να μαγειρευει και να ικανοποιει τις ορεξεις μας :P βρε πως αλλαξαν οι καιροι χαχαχα

----------


## arntaben

> Χαχαχα σωστη...να μαγειρευει και να ικανοποιει τις ορεξεις μας :P βρε πως αλλαξαν οι καιροι χαχαχα


Εεε απλα βαζω φωτια εαν μαγειρεψω κατι αλλο περα απο παστιτσιο....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχα σωστη...να μαγειρευει και να ικανοποιει τις ορεξεις μας :P βρε πως αλλαξαν οι καιροι χαχαχα


Αν αυτό το έλεγες πριν 50-60 χρόνια,αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γινόταν.....

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αν αυτό το έλεγες πριν 50-60 χρόνια,αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γινόταν.....


Ευτυχως ζουμε στο 2016, σκασιλα μου τι θα γινοταν 50-60 χρονια πριν.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εεε απλα βαζω φωτια εαν μαγειρεψω κατι αλλο περα απο παστιτσιο....


Χαχα οχι ενταξει εγω δεν βαζω φωτια, τη παλευω...αλλα και παλι, ας ειναι σε κατι χρησιμοι, ολα θα τα κανουμε εμεις πια :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευτυχως ζουμε στο 2016, σκασιλα μου τι θα γινοταν 50-60 χρονια πριν.


Δεν είμαι φαλλοκράτης,ελπίζω να μην σου πέρασε από το μυαλό.
Το είπα σαν γενική παρατήρηση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΕΞΥ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ 
> με καφαλαια μπας και το διαβασεις


ουδέν σχόλιον.......

----------


## arntaben

> ουδέν σχόλιον.......


Ουδεν καθυστερησης παντα εις την ακριβην ωρα σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κάποιοι λέτε ότι είμαι κακός.
Δεν σκέφτεστε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότεροι άνθρωποι από εμένα.

----------


## melissa

> Κάποιοι λέτε ότι είμαι κακός.
> Δεν σκέφτεστε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότεροι άνθρωποι από εμένα.


Το ότι υπάρχουν χειρότεροι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι απαράδεκτος για τα σχόλια που κάνεις για άλλους ανθρώπους (όσες δεν είναι κουκλάρες που αν μπορούσες θα τις είχες εξαλείψει από τον πλανήτη). Για να στο κάνω λιανά θα στο πω στη γλώσσα σου: Το ότι υπάρχουν πιο άσχημες δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια δεν είναι μέτρια! Χαχαχα

----------


## arntaben

> Το ότι υπάρχουν χειρότεροι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι απαράδεκτος για τα σχόλια που κάνεις για άλλους ανθρώπους (όσες δεν είναι κουκλάρες που αν μπορούσες θα τις είχες εξαλείψει από τον πλανήτη). Για να στο κάνω λιανά θα στο πω στη γλώσσα σου: Το ότι υπάρχουν πιο άσχημες δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια δεν είναι μέτρια! Χαχαχα


Εδω με ξεπερασες και μενα μελισσα χαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το ότι υπάρχουν χειρότεροι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι απαράδεκτος για τα σχόλια που κάνεις για άλλους ανθρώπους (όσες δεν είναι κουκλάρες που αν μπορούσες θα τις είχες εξαλείψει από τον πλανήτη). Για να στο κάνω λιανά θα στο πω στη γλώσσα σου: Το ότι υπάρχουν πιο άσχημες δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια δεν είναι μέτρια! Χαχαχα


Μόνο που δεν θέλω άσχημη ή μέτρια.
Και όχι,δεν θέλω top models,όπως φαντάζεσαι.Αλλά ούτε και μέτριες!
Και όχι,δεν θα τις είχα εξαλείψει.χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## arntaben

> Μόνο που δεν θέλω άσχημη ή μέτρια.


Ουτε αυτες θελουν εσενα μην ανχωνεσε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ουτε αυτες θελουν εσενα μην ανχωνεσε


Πόσο παίζει να μην με χωνεύεις.....

----------


## arntaben

> Πόσο παίζει να μην με χωνεύεις.....


Κανεις λαθος ολους του χωνευω απλα σε μερικους τους δινω μερικα μαθηματα 
Οταν λες σωστα / φυσιολογικα πραγματα ποτε δεν σου εχω παει κοντρα μονο οταν αρχιζεις τις μλκς....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανεις λαθος ολους του χωνευω απλα σε μερικους τους δινω μερικα μαθηματα 
> Οταν λες σωστα / φυσιολογικα πραγματα ποτε δεν σου εχω παει κοντρα μονο οταν αρχιζεις τις μλκς....


Εσύ τώρα μου δίνεις μάθημα δηλαδή.
Το οποίο είναι?

----------


## arntaben

Ολοι μας σου δινουμε μαθημα οχι μονο εγω και για να μην το καταλαβαινεις σημενει οτι καλα κανουμε ....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ολοι μας σου δινουμε μαθημα οχι μονο εγω και για να μην το καταλαβαινεις σημενει οτι καλα κανουμε ....


Μα και εγώ δεν ζητώ κάτι παράλογο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη εποχή από το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## troxia

δεν πας στην παραλία για πασαρέλα why.. αλλά για να περάσεις καλά, να χαλαρώσεις, να διασκεδάσεις με τους φίλους σου κτλ..

----------


## Macgyver

Ευτυχως που ειστε νεοι σε ηλικια ............. αλλιως δεν θα το διασκεδαζατε αν σκεφτοσασταν τους φορους που ερχονται , θα επηρρεασουν δυσμενεστατα ολους μας , τους γονεις που θα πληρωσουν ( ? ) ................ ακομη και μια μπυρα θα σκεφτεσαι να παρεις , η την βενζινη για να πας στην παραλια ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Why σοβαρα τωρα δεν καταλαβες τι σου ειπε το παιδι ε..; Ριξε μια ματια στα αλλα θεματα στο activity stream, διαβασε τα και κοιτα σε τι θεματα παρεμβαλλεσαι ενω ηδη σου εχουν δωσει τα μελη ολες τις απαντησεις που υπαρχουν για το δικο σου θεμα. Αλλος εχει καταθλιψη 20 χρονια και φοβαται να χασει το σπιτι του, αλλος εχει καρκινο, αλλος εχει κρισεις πανικου, αλλη τη δερνει το αγορι της...κι εσυ το βιολι σου. Για εσενα αυτος που χανει το σπιτι του ειναι τουλαχιστον ομορφος, αυτος με το καρκινο εχει ομορφο συντροφο, το ατομο με τις κρισεις πανικου εχει τουλαχιστον ωραιο σωμα και τη κοπελα τουλαχιστον τη δερνει μαλλον ενα ομορφο αγορι...αυτα καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι εσυ. Ε ελεος.


Πολυ σωστο αυτο , Ναταλια , εδω υπαρχουν σοβαροτατα προβληματα , που θα σοβαρεψουν κι αλλο με την νεα φορολογια , κι ασχολουμεθα με σαχλαμαρες ....................... Γουαι , σκεψου λιγο σαν ενηλικος , σκεψου οτι εκατομμυρια συμπολιτες μας αδυνατουν να εξασφαλισουν τα προς το ζην , κι εσυ μιλας για εμφανιση μοντελου και τριχες .................... αμα μεγαλωσεις , θα καταλαβεις την ασημαντοτητα του προβληματος σου .........

----------


## keep_walking

Σε ολους αρεσει το ομορφο. Το ζητημα ειναι τη βαρυτητα δινει ο καθενας σε αυτο. Τι να το κανεις εαν βρεις μια ομορφη γυναικα και δεν μπορεις να ανταλλαξεις δυο κουβεντες επειδη δεν μπορειτε να συνενοηθειτε ή να ειναι ασχημος χαρακτηρας και να σου κανει καθε ημερα τη ζωη κολαση κλπ.

Εγω θελω μια γυναικα εξυπνη, ομορφη , ενδιαφερουσα που να μιλαει και να με συνεπαιρνει , να μου τιναζει καθε μερα τα μυαλα στον αερα (με την καλη εννοια) , να με αγαπαει και να βαδισουμε το υπολοιπο της ζωης μας πιασμενοι χερι -χερι .....χμ ωραια που μπορω να παραγγειλω?

Ποσα ειμαι διαθετειμενος να θυσιασω στην αναζητηση αυτη? Μηπως χασω τον εαυτο μου σε αυτη την αναζητηση και τελικα καταληξω μονος? Γιατι αν ειναι για παραδειγμα να πλακωθω στο γυμναστηριο και να της δειχνω καθε ημερα τους καινουριους μυς που απεκτησα .... στα αλλα ζητηματα τι θα κανω? Ή αντιστοιχα αν αφησω τον εαυτο μου εντελως ατημελητο και κανω για παραδειγμα μπανιο μια φορα το μηνα και το ριξω στην οινοποσια και κανω κατι κοιλιες μεχρι κατω ... ισως τα αλλα να μη μετρανε τοσο , οσο καλος -ενδιαφερων χαρακτηρας και να μαι ... τεσπα λεπτες οι ισοροπιες και οι περισσοτεροι αναζητουν καποιον συντροφο σε αυτη τη ζωη.

Οι αντρες σε γενικες γραμμες δινουν μεγαλυτερη σημασια στην εμφανιση, οποτε αν ο σκοπος σου ειναι να βρεις σωνει και καλα μια ωραια γυναικα θα πρεπει να ανταγωνιστεις σκληρα στην αρενα με τους αλλους. Αν ηταν να πας σε ενα γυμναστηριο και να αποκτησεις μετα την ... ωραια συντροφο και μονο αυτο .... τοτε ισως ολος ο αντρικος πληθυσμος να ηταν μποντυμπιλντεραδες. Αλλα τα κριτηρια ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα ... και οπως ανεφερα μερικα κριτηρια παραπανω για εμενα ... ετσι κι αυτες εχουν καποια στανταρ που δεν ειναι απαραιτητα να βλεπουν τους μυς του συντροφου τους. Ετσι κτιζεις τον εαυτο σου σε πολλαπλα επιπεδα , πιστευω, χωρις να εχεις αυτοσκοπο και νοημα της ζωης σου το να βρεις καποιο ταιρι ισως , γιατι η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.

Ταπεινη αποψη μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Μα και εγώ δεν ζητώ κάτι παράλογο.


το προβλημα ειναι στο "ζητώ", που επαναλαμβανεις πολλες φορες και σωστα το επαναλαμβανεις, γιατι αυτο ακριβως κανεις.
"ζητας" *απο εμας* κατι που πρεπει να κανεις ο ιδιος τις ενεργειες για να το αποκτησεις.
εσυ περιοριζεσαι να το "ζητας" σε μας λες και κραταμε καμια ομορφη που σε θελει φυλακισμενη, κι αν δωσουμε εμεις το οκ, θα ερθει να σε βρει να σου ζητησει να παντρευτειτε.
να το "ζητας" στον εαυτο σου, οχι απο μας και να βγεις εκει εξω να το διεκδικησεις αντι να μυρηκαζεις συτες τις αγονες και χωρις νοημα και αποτελεσμα επαναληψεις.

τα παιδια εχουν απολυτο δικιο που σε κραζουν.
οτι προβλημα κι αν εχεις , ακομα και χαζο στα ματια καποιων, ειναι προβλημα σου και μπορεις να μιλας οσο θελεις, ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ.
εσυ πετιεσαι σε ενα σωρο σοβαρα θεματα παριστανοντας οτι συμμετεχεις κι εκει πετας τις ατακες σου για τα προβληματα σου κι αναζητας εναν διαλογο ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ με τα μελη που ειναι στο θεμα για να συζητησουν με αλλο ατομο.
κοφτο αυτο ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο και αγενες.

----------


## Macgyver

> , οποτε αν ο σκοπος σου ειναι να βρεις σωνει και καλα μια ωραια γυναικα θα πρεπει να ανταγωνιστεις σκληρα στην αρενα με τους αλλους...................................... .............. Ετσι κτιζεις τον εαυτο σου σε πολλαπλα επιπεδα , πιστευω, χωρις να εχεις αυτοσκοπο και νοημα της ζωης σου το να βρεις καποιο ταιρι ισως , γιατι η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.
> 
> Ταπεινη αποψη μου.


Θα συμφωνησω στο πρωτο , ειναι η ωμη πραματικοτητα , και στο δευτερο φυσικα , σωστο ειναι ..........

----------


## Deleted-150217

Και τι να κάνουμε βρε macgyver? Να κάτσουμε σπίτι και να κλαίμε την μοίρα μας; Με εκπλήσσεις πάντως που το σκέφτεσαι εσύ τόσο πολύ καθώς το έγραψες σε 3 θέματα.Και επίσης μου βγάζεις μια μιζέρια κάτι που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί απο σένα που παρά την κατάθλιψη σου,έχεις μια αισιόδοξη πλευρά που βλέπεις τα πράγματα.Από όσα έχεις γράψει κατά καιρούς δεν είδα να έχεις οικονομικά προβλήματα.Δηλαδή δεν νομίζω να κλάψεις πχ ένα 50αρικο παραπάνω το μήνα λόγω των φόρων..Τι να πούμε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε στήριξη από γονείς,δεν είμαστε εισοδηματίες και στηριζόμαστε παρά μόνο στις δυνάμεις μας και στο μισθό μας στον ιδιωτικό τομέα..

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ολοι μας σου δινουμε μαθημα οχι μονο εγω και για να μην το καταλαβαινεις σημενει οτι καλα κανουμε ....


+1000 o καθένας μας με τον τρόπο του προσπάθησε να του πει κάποια πράγματα αλλά...

----------


## arntaben

Οι φοροι θα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν παντα και ναι θα γινουν και πιο σκληροι ακομα αυτο ομως δεν μας εμποδιζει να περναμε καλα απλα με διαφορετικο τροπο ας πιουμε νερακι αντι για καφε και χυμο αντι ηια παγωτο ρε παιδια ας μην παρουμε ξαπλωστρα στη θαλλασα ας φερουμε την δικη μας εαν εχουμε η ας βαλλου,ε την πετσετα να κατσουμε κατω και ενα μπαλακι του τενις διασκεδαζεις υπαρχουν τροποι να διασκεδασουμε οι παλιες γενιες δεν ειχα ταμπλετ ιντερνετ ακριβα πραγματα και ομως τα παιδια επαιζαν με μια μπαλα επιναν νερο απο τα λαστιχα και δεν παθανε τπτ αυτοι ειχαν λιγοτερα απο μας και ομως διασκεδαζαν περισσοτερο

----------


## Macgyver

> Και τι να κάνουμε βρε macgyver? Να κάτσουμε σπίτι και να κλαίμε την μοίρα μας; Με εκπλήσσεις πάντως που το σκέφτεσαι εσύ τόσο πολύ καθώς το έγραψες σε 3 θέματα.Και επίσης μου βγάζεις μια μιζέρια κάτι που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί απο σένα που παρά την κατάθλιψη σου,έχεις μια αισιόδοξη πλευρά που βλέπεις τα πράγματα.Από όσα έχεις γράψει κατά καιρούς δεν είδα να έχεις οικονομικά προβλήματα.Δηλαδή δεν νομίζω να κλάψεις πχ ένα 50αρικο παραπάνω το μήνα λόγω των φόρων..Τι να πούμε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε στήριξη από γονείς,δεν είμαστε εισοδηματίες και στηριζόμαστε παρά μόνο στις δυνάμεις μας και στο μισθό μας στον ιδιωτικό τομέα..


Μπορει να εχω μια οικονομικη ανεση , αλλα κατι σαν εμενα πληρωνουμε ολους τους φορους , μονο το σπιτι μου , εχει ΕΝΦΙΑ , με την παλια φορολογια , 4.500 , τωρα παραπανω , κι ενα αλλο ακινητο μεγαλο , Θεσσαλονικη , προ κρισης ενοικιαζετο 15.000/μηνα , τωρα ξενοικιαστο , αλλο ΕΝΦΙΑ , αλλοι φοροι ................εισοδηματα ? , 0.9 % επιτοκιο στις καταθεσεις , δεν εχω μαθει να τρωω απ τα ετοιμα ..................... θα μου πεις , αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε , σωστο ειναι αυτο ............ δεν εχω σκαφος , πισινες , και τετοια , μονη πολυτελεια , ενα Μ3 , 14 ετων , τωρα παιρνω ενα polo , για λογους οικονομιας καυσιμου , με το σκουτερ μου κυκλοφορω .......εχω 3 ανηψια , τελειωνουν τωρα σχολειο /σπουδες , και θα πρεπει να ξενιτευτουν για να βρουν δουλεια , αυτο με νοιαζει , και οτι δεν βλεπω καμμια προοπτικη αναπτυξης , πουθενα , πηραν τα καταλληλοτερα μετρα για να βαθυνει η υφεση , το ξερω , οικονομολογος ειμαι .................και δεν ειμαι καθολου αδιαφορος στην μιζερια του Ελληνα ..........η κτθλψη μου ασχετη ειναι .......εξοργισμενος ειμαι με την κατασταση , κανεις δεν μιλαει , τα δεχομαστε ολοι αδιαμαρτυρητα ..............το φαινομενο του βατραχου ........ποιο ειναι ? ειναι ενδιαφερον , αμα ριξεις εναν βατραχο σε βραστο νερο , τι θα παθει ? θα σπαρταραει μεχρι να πεθανει , λογικο , αμα τον βαλεις στην κατσαρολα , και ζεσταινεις αργα το νερο , μεχρι βρασμου , ο βατραχος , δεν αντιλαμβανεται την θερμανση του νερου , μεχρι που πεθαινει απο το καυτο νερο ............................

----------


## Macgyver

> ,ε την πετσετα να κατσουμε κατω και ενα μπαλακι του τενις διασκεδαζεις υπαρχουν τροποι να διασκεδασουμε οι παλιες γενιες δεν ειχα ταμπλετ ιντερνετ ακριβα πραγματα και ομως τα παιδια επαιζαν με μια μπαλα επιναν νερο απο τα λαστιχα και δεν παθανε τπτ αυτοι ειχαν λιγοτερα απο μας και ομως διασκεδαζαν περισσοτερο


Αρν , παλια διασκεδαζαμε με λιγα πραματακια , εγω βεβαια , ειχα το σερφ μου , το ορθιο το τζετ-σκι μου , αλλα και χωρις αυτα, υπηρχε διασκεδαση , παρεες μεγαλες , ξεγνοιασια , τωρα .....τιποτα ....ταμπλετ και σαχλες ...

----------


## Mariah

> Οι φοροι θα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν παντα και ναι θα γινουν και πιο σκληροι ακομα αυτο ομως δεν μας εμποδιζει να περναμε καλα απλα με διαφορετικο τροπο ας πιουμε νερακι αντι για καφε και χυμο αντι ηια παγωτο ρε παιδια ας μην παρουμε ξαπλωστρα στη θαλλασα ας φερουμε την δικη μας εαν εχουμε η ας βαλλου,ε την πετσετα να κατσουμε κατω και ενα μπαλακι του τενις διασκεδαζεις υπαρχουν τροποι να διασκεδασουμε οι παλιες γενιες δεν ειχα ταμπλετ ιντερνετ ακριβα πραγματα και ομως τα παιδια επαιζαν με μια μπαλα επιναν νερο απο τα λαστιχα και δεν παθανε τπτ αυτοι ειχαν λιγοτερα απο μας και ομως διασκεδαζαν περισσοτερο


Ετσι ακριβως, καλοκαιρι ειναι , κραταμε ψηλα το ηθικο μας. Το μονο που δεν μπορουν να μας παρουν ειναι τον ηλιο και τις θαλασσες μας. 

Το πιο ωραιο να ειναι καλοκαιρι, βραδυ στη παραλια, μεγαλη παρεα και ενας να παιζει τραγουδια με μια κιθαρα. Και να καθεσαι στη παραλια μεχρι να ξημερωσει. Η πιο ωραια καλοκαιρινη διασκεδαση.

----------


## arntaben

> Αρν , παλια διασκεδαζαμε με λιγα πραματακια , εγω βεβαια , ειχα το σερφ μου , το ορθιο το τζετ-σκι μου , αλλα και χωρις αυτα, υπηρχε διασκεδαση , παρεες μεγαλες , ξεγνοιασια , τωρα .....τιποτα ....ταμπλετ και σαχλες ...


Μπορεις ομως να σηκωθεις απο αυτα δεν σε εμποδιζει κανενας κι εγω εχω ταμπλετ αλλα πηγαινω θαλλασαα διασκεδαζω κλπ δεν ειμαι κολλημενη σε αυτο

----------


## Macgyver

Το μονο παρηγορο , αν τα πιστευουμε , ειναι οι προφητειες Νοστραδαμου , Παισιου , Κοσμα του Αιτωλου , που συμπιπτουν , οτι η εποχη της μεγαλης πεινας , γιατι ερχεται πεινα στην Ελλαδα , που ερχεται απ τον Βορρα απ την αρρενωπη γυναικα λεει ο Νοστραδαμος ( Μερκελ η Λαγκαρντ ) , θα διαρκεσει κανα χρονο , μετα δεν θα προλαβουν ( ???? ) ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπορεις ομως να σηκωθεις απο αυτα δεν σε εμποδιζει κανενας κι εγω εχω ταμπλετ αλλα πηγαινω θαλλασαα διασκεδαζω κλπ δεν ειμαι κολλημενη σε αυτο


Φορολογουν κι αλλο τα κινητα , και την σταθερη τηλεφωνια ( ! ) , και το ιντερνετ ..............και την βενζινη για να πας στην παραλια , και την εστιαση .............το ΦΠΑ σε ολα , οταν λεω ολα , ολα , παει στο 24% .........καποιοι δεν θα αντεξουν .....οι μισοι Ελληνες δεν αντεχουν αλλο .......

----------


## arntaben

> Φορολογουν κι αλλο τα κινητα , και την σταθερη τηλεφωνια ( ! ) , και το ιντερνετ ..............και την βενζινη για να πας στην παραλια , και την εστιαση .............το ΦΠΑ σε ολα , οταν λεω ολα , ολα , παει στο 24% .........καποιοι δεν θα αντεξουν .....οι μισοι Ελληνες δεν αντεχουν αλλο .......


Μακ η ιστορια εχει δειξει οτι οι αριστερες κυβερνησεις ποτε δεν φευγουν μονες τους 
Σιγουρα θα πεινασουμε σιγουρα καποιοι δεν θα αντεξουν ενω καποιοι δεν εχουν ζησει καν την κριση ολα στονπρογγραμμα ειναι και στη φυση ετσι ειναι παντα ο δυνατοτερος επιβιωνει εμεις βοηθαμε οσο μπορουμε

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ετσι ακριβως, καλοκαιρι ειναι , κραταμε ψηλα το ηθικο μας. Το μονο που δεν μπορουν να μας παρουν ειναι τον ηλιο και τις θαλασσες μας. 
> 
> Το πιο ωραιο να ειναι καλοκαιρι, βραδυ στη παραλια, μεγαλη παρεα και ενας να παιζει τραγουδια με μια κιθαρα. Και να καθεσαι στη παραλια μεχρι να ξημερωσει. Η πιο ωραια καλοκαιρινη διασκεδαση.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν μένουμε σε πόλη που έχει κοντά θάλασσα.. :(




> κανεις δεν μιλαει , τα δεχομαστε ολοι αδιαμαρτυρητα ..............


ξέρεις τι πιστεύω; αυτοί που διαμαρτύρονταν με τα προηγούμενα μέτρα των ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ που κάθε φορά έβγαιναν και έκαναν μπάχαλο την Αθήνα με τα επεισόδια και την καταστροφή της περιουσίας αθώων πολιτών είναι αυτοί που κυβερνούν τώρα.Καταφέραμε ως λαός (ευτυχώς έχω την συνείδηση μου ότι δεν τους ψήφισα..) να τους φέρουμε στην εξουσία
Οι υπόλοιποι διαμαρτυρόμαστε σιωπηλά.Με ποιο τρόπο? Mα φυσικά φοροδιαφεύγοντας αναγκαστικά γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγαίνει.Εμένα πχ πριν 3 χρόνια με ετήσιο εισόδημα κοντά στα 10000€ μου ήρθε να πληρώσω εφορία τέτοια εποχή περίπου,800€..Αν μου έλεγαν πχ πλήρωσε 50€ δηλαδή το 0,5% του εισοδήματος μου,θα το πλήρωνα αδιαμαρτύρητα.Δε μπορώ να δεχτώ να παίρνουν οι 300 απο 7000€ το μήνα και μένα να μου ζητάν να δουλεύω ένα μήνα πρακτικά τσάμπα για την εφορια.Προτίμησα με αυτά τα 800 να πάω διακοπές,να πάρω gadget και δεν τα πλήρωσα..Ε του χρόνου που ξανάλλαξαν το αφορολόγητο,μου ήρθε επιστροφή 400€,έκανα συμψηφισμό και πλήρωσα τα υπόλοιπα σε 12 δόσεις και μάλιστα απο αντίδραση,τα πλήρωνα την τελευταία ημέρα της προθεσμίας.Μετά του χρόνου έκανα συμφωνία με το αφεντικό και χωρίς μείωση του μισθού μου,χαμήλωσα τις επίσημες αποδοχές κάτω απο το αφορολόγητο που πάλι είχε μειωθεί και έτσι δεν πλήρωσα τίποτε.Οταν λοιπόν προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι μπορώ να ζήσω όλο το χρόνο με όσα ζουν αυτοί το μήνα,τόσο και εγώ θα φοροδιαφεύγω.Και αποδείξεις δε θα ζητάω ή θα κάνω συμφωνία για χαμηλότερο ποσό όταν μου πάνε το φπα στο 1/4 της αξίας του προϊόντος και έτσι και αυτοί δε θα παίρνουν όσο φπα πρέπει..Και δεν είμαι ο μόνος που το κάνει αυτό πλέον.Εκεί μας έφτασαν με την υπέρογκη φορολογία τους.Για τον ΕΝΦΙΑ επίσης αν πήγαινανε πχ 0,5€ το τετραγωνικό χωρίς άλλες αξίες κτλ επίσης θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος αν πλήρωνα πχ 30€ το χρόνο.Τα 150€ που μου ζητάνε όμως για το σπίτι που διαθέτω,τα θεωρώ πολλά.Τα πληρώνω μεν αλλά τα θεωρώ κοροϊδία..

----------


## elis

Τι λες ρε παιδί τόσο πολύ εφορία πλήρωσες μπράβο τότε μάλλον δε θες να μάθεις τι γίνεται με τους αγρότες γιατί θα σε πέσουν τα μαλλιά καλά είσαι να ξέρεις στους αγρότες και τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες χτυπάνε συνέχεια συν ότι εμείς πληρώνουμε την ασφάλεια μόνοι μας η οποία όλο ανεβαίνει άσε ψηλέ το να είσαι υπάλληλος είναι ευτυχία

----------


## elis

Επειδή θέλω να σε πέσουν τα μαλλιά θα σου πω δεν έχει σημασία τι δηλώνεις κανένας δε δηλώνει τίποτα υπάρχουν όμως τα τεκμήρια και ξεκινάω τεκμήριο διαβίωσης δηλαδή ότι ζεις και αναπνέεις τρία χιλιάρικα τεκμήριο άμα έχεις αυτοκίνητο τεκμήριο άμα έχεις σπίτι και ανάλογα τι έχεις τεκμήριο και εκεί βγαίνει ο φόρος δεν έχει σημασία τι δηλώνεις και φυσικά κανένας δε δηλώνει τίποτα αλλά άμα έχεις αμάξι και σπίτι με τα τεκμήρια φτάνεις δεκαπέντε χιλιάρικα κι εκεί βγαίνει ο φόρος συν τον ενφια συν την ασφάλεια αυτά πληρώνουν οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που περιμένουν να βγει η δεξιά να φάνε λίγο ψωμί να πέσουν δηλαδή αυτά έτσι για να γνωριζόμαστε λίγο τι είναι υπάλληλος και τι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή αριστερά είναι υπέρ του δημοσίου η δεξιά ευνοεί την αγορά η αγορά έχει γαμηθει συνέχεια ζητάνε όλοι ποιότητα σε τιμές χαμηλές όλα τα κοστη έχουν αυξηθεί αλλά οι τιμές πέφτουν αυτό το πράγμα δε βγαίνει που να χτυπάνε τον μώλο τους κάτω όποιος φτιάξει την αγορά θα κυβερνάει για πάντα γνώμη μου είναι και καλό είναι να το καταλάβουν όλοι αυτό

----------


## Mariah

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν μένουμε σε πόλη που έχει κοντά θάλασσα.. :(


Καλη παρεα να εχεις και παντου ειναι ωραια :) Σε ποιο βουνο μενεις? :p

----------


## rolen

> κανεις δεν μιλαει , τα δεχομαστε ολοι αδιαμαρτυρητα ..............


Καλησπέρα Macgyver. Είπες πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα. Είναι και η αιτία που κάνουν ότι θέλουν αυτοί εκεί πάνω. Καταρχάς υπάρχει ακόμα κόσμος που συνεχίζει και τους ψηφίζει. Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα λαού δεν πρόκειται να ξεσηκωθεί. Μετά είναι η αποχή, που σημαίνει επανάσταση του καναπέ και είναι εγκληματικό λάθος γιατί έχει αποδειχτεί ότι όσο πιο λίγοι ψηφίζουν, τόσο πιο πολύ ανεβαίνουν τα ποσοστά των πρώτον κομμάτων και ότι βγαίνουν τα ίδια κόμματα και δεν εισέρχονται στη βουλή νέα κόμματα. Παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο. Στις παρελάσεις 28ης Οκτωβρίου του 2011, ο κόσμος τους λίντσαρε πανελλαδικώς! Απ'το 2012 και μετά διαλύθηκε ο κόσμος.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Επειδή θέλω να σε πέσουν τα μαλλιά θα σου πω δεν έχει σημασία τι δηλώνεις κανένας δε δηλώνει τίποτα υπάρχουν όμως τα τεκμήρια και ξεκινάω τεκμήριο διαβίωσης δηλαδή ότι ζεις και αναπνέεις τρία χιλιάρικα τεκμήριο άμα έχεις αυτοκίνητο τεκμήριο άμα έχεις σπίτι και ανάλογα τι έχεις τεκμήριο και εκεί βγαίνει ο φόρος δεν έχει σημασία τι δηλώνεις και φυσικά κανένας δε δηλώνει τίποτα αλλά άμα έχεις αμάξι και σπίτι με τα τεκμήρια φτάνεις δεκαπέντε χιλιάρικα κι εκεί βγαίνει ο φόρος συν τον ενφια συν την ασφάλεια αυτά πληρώνουν οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που περιμένουν να βγει η δεξιά να φάνε λίγο ψωμί να πέσουν δηλαδή αυτά έτσι για να γνωριζόμαστε λίγο τι είναι υπάλληλος και τι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή αριστερά είναι υπέρ του δημοσίου η δεξιά ευνοεί την αγορά η αγορά έχει γαμηθει συνέχεια ζητάνε όλοι ποιότητα σε τιμές χαμηλές όλα τα κοστη έχουν αυξηθεί αλλά οι τιμές πέφτουν αυτό το πράγμα δε βγαίνει που να χτυπάνε τον μώλο τους κάτω όποιος φτιάξει την αγορά θα κυβερνάει για πάντα γνώμη μου είναι και καλό είναι να το καταλάβουν όλοι αυτό


Elis μαζί σου είμαι στα περισσότερα.Δεν βγαίνει το πράγμα.
Τυχερός υπάλληλος σήμερα είναι ο μόνιμος δημόσιος υπάλληλος..Οποιος κρατάει μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση στην Ελλάδα του 2016 και δίνει και εργασία σε 2-3 ανθρώπους ακόμη είναι ήρωας.Αν δεν φοροδιαφύγει,δεν βγαίνει..Η επιχείρηση που εργάζομαι είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με τις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις.Αυτοί είναι οι πελάτες μας.Αν λοιπόν αυτοί δεν έχουν έσοδα,δεν έχουμε και εμείς.



> Καλη παρεα να εχεις και παντου ειναι ωραια :) Σε ποιο βουνο μενεις? :p


Στην μοναδική περιφέρεια της Ελλάδας που δε βρέχεται απο θάλασσα και που στηρίζει με την δραστηριότητα που γίνεται εκεί όλη την χώρα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Συνήθως φαν της παραλίας,είναι όσοι έχουν ωραίο σώμα κλπ......

----------


## arntaben

> Συνήθως φαν της παραλίας,είναι όσοι έχουν ωραίο σώμα κλπ......


Θα σε θαψω στην αμμο να μην φενετε το σωμα μονο κεφαλι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα σε θαψω στην αμμο να μην φενετε το σωμα μονο κεφαλι


Δεν θάβεις και το κεφάλι?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Και όσοι δεν έχουμε κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση μας...Οσοι ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε ότι για τα όσα περνάμε,δεν φταίει η φάτσα μας και το σώμα μας που δεν είναι "θεϊκό"..

----------


## arntaben

> Δεν θάβεις και το κεφάλι?


Θες να σου βαλω και καλαμακι του καφε να αναπνεεις γτ οχι δεν χαλαω χατηρια εγω

----------


## arntaben

Λοιπον αμα πηγενε ολο το φορουμ στη θαλλασα τι λετε να εκανε το καθε μελος ? εγω λεω οτι οτι ο γουαι θα ηταν θαμμενος στην αμμο απο μενα ....συνεχιστε το

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Λοιπον αμα πηγενε ολο το φορουμ στη θαλλασα τι λετε να εκανε το καθε μελος ? εγω λεω οτι οτι ο γουαι θα ηταν θαμμενος στην αμμο απο μενα ....συνεχιστε το


Εγω θα επαιζα ολη την ωρα με τον σκυλο σου :P Παιζει φρισμπι; :p

----------


## Mariah

> Στην μοναδική περιφέρεια της Ελλάδας που δε βρέχεται απο θάλασσα και που στηρίζει με την δραστηριότητα που γίνεται εκεί όλη την χώρα..


Δυσκολα μου βαζεις... Θεσσαλια? Mακεδονια? :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δυσκολα μου βαζεις... Θεσσαλια? Mακεδονια? :p


Δυτική Μακεδονία θα λέει μάλλον.

----------


## arntaben

> Εγω θα επαιζα ολη την ωρα με τον σκυλο σου :P Παιζει φρισμπι; :p


Ναι και ρακετες

----------


## kostas62

αγαπητοι μου φιλοι, 
με φωνες,αφορισμους και λυντσαρισματα ,δεν κερδιζομε τιποτα! 

απλα δεν εχομε εμπεδωσει, οτι δεν πρεπει να στηριζομαστε γιατο μελλον μας σε κανενα αλλο εκτος απο τον εαυτο μας. 

απο την πρωτη στιγμη, θα πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε με το πως θα γινομε οικονομικα ανεξαρτητοι ,με σχεδιο ,πειθαρχια και οργανωση ,ωστε να μπορουμε να εχομε τα απαραιτητα προς το ζειν ,τουλαχιστο για 10-15 χρονια χωρις να χρειαζομαστε την βοηθεια κανενος! 

αυτο σημαινει να μαθαινομε εγκαιρως να ζουμε λιτα και να ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι ετσι ,να αποταμιευομε εξυπνα τουλαχιστον το 20%του οποιουδηποτε εισοδηματος μας, και να προσπαθουμε να ζουμε με το υπολοιπο. 

οποιος δεν παιρνει το μελλον στα χερια του και περιμενει οτι οταν βρεθει σε αναγκη θα βρει στηριξη απο οποιονδηποτε, 
δυστυχως τη εχει πατησει! 

η πτωχευση του κρατους ,επιασε παρα πολλους απροετοιμαστους και τωρα εχουν πεσει σε απελπισια! 

αδικαιολογητα ομως ,γιατι το ποιον της πολιτικης μας διοικησης φαινοταν εδω και 40 χρονια που θα μας οδηγουσε.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Δυτική Μακεδονία θα λέει μάλλον.


why σωστός.ρε συ μπας και σπουδάζεις στην πόλη που μένω μιας και κάπου διάβασα ότι είσαι επαρχία?? να σε έχω πετύχει και έξω στο δρόμο άραγε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why σωστός.ρε συ μπας και σπουδάζεις στην πόλη που μένω μιας και κάπου διάβασα ότι είσαι επαρχία?? να σε έχω πετύχει και έξω στο δρόμο άραγε?


Δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό.
Έδωσες μόνος σου ουσιαστικά την απάντηση.

----------


## Mariah

> why σωστός.ρε συ μπας και σπουδάζεις στην πόλη που μένω μιας και κάπου διάβασα ότι είσαι επαρχία?? να σε έχω πετύχει και έξω στο δρόμο άραγε?


Χαχαχαχαχα πλακα θα εχει αυτο, βρες του και καμια ομορφη μπας και σταματησει να ζηταει :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχα πλακα θα εχει αυτο, βρες του και καμια ομορφη μπας και σταματησει να ζηταει :p


Τόσο πολύ δεν με χωνεύεις.:ρ

----------


## Mariah

> Τόσο πολύ δεν με χωνεύεις.:ρ


Ελα μωρε εγω προσπαθω να βοηθησω :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ελα μωρε εγω προσπαθω να βοηθησω :p


Μήπως σε έχω παρεξηγήσει κιόλας?
Σοβαρά τώρα.....

----------


## Mariah

> Μήπως σε έχω παρεξηγήσει κιόλας?
> Σοβαρά τώρα.....


Λες?????

Η ιστορια θα το δειξει :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λες?????
> 
> Η ιστορια θα το δειξει :p


Κοίτα,εγώ στο έχω ξαναπεί,δεν έχω πρόβλημα μαζί σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Σου αρέσει το καλοκαίρι Mariah?

----------


## Mariah

> Σου αρέσει το καλοκαίρι Mariah?


Φυσικα, λατρευω την θαλασσα και την παραλια :D

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα, λατρευω την θαλασσα και την παραλια :D


Εγώ τις λάτρευα παλιά......Την παραλία βασικά.
Με την θάλασσα,δεν έχω θέμα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Χαχαχαχαχα πλακα θα εχει αυτο, βρες του και καμια ομορφη μπας και σταματησει να ζηταει :p


Aν μπορούσα να βοηθήσω γιατί όχι? Θα ήταν χαρά μου να βοηθούσα ένας άνθρωπος να γίνει ευτυχισμένος.

----------


## Mariah

> Εγώ τις λάτρευα παλιά......Την παραλία βασικά.
> Με την θάλασσα,δεν έχω θέμα.


Η θαλασσα ειναι θρησκεια, οποτε θελω να ηρεμησω εκει πηγαινω. Αν και παλιοτερα πηγαινα πιο συχνα απλως για να κατσω λιγο στην παραλια, φαινετε πως εχω ηρεμησει απο τοτε :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η θαλασσα ειναι θρησκεια, οποτε θελω να ηρεμησω εκει πηγαινω. Αν και παλιοτερα πηγαινα πιο συχνα απλως για να κατσω λιγο στην παραλια, φαινετε πως εχω ηρεμησει απο τοτε :p


Η θάλασσα είναι όντως πολύ ωραία και αξίζει.
Η παραλία πλέον δεν αξίζει και καταλαβαίνεις γιατί.
Εύχομαι πάντα να νιώθεις όμορφα όταν πηγαίνεις εκεί,αλλά και γενικά.

----------


## Mariah

> Η θάλασσα είναι όντως πολύ ωραία και αξίζει.
> Η παραλία πλέον δεν αξίζει και καταλαβαίνεις γιατί.
> Εύχομαι πάντα να νιώθεις όμορφα όταν πηγαίνεις εκεί,αλλά και γενικά.


Ολα αξιζουν, το καθενα με τον τροπο τους. Οτι και να κανεις στη ζωη σου, αν σου αρεσει, αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ολα αξιζουν, το καθενα με τον τροπο τους. Οτι και να κανεις στη ζωη σου, αν σου αρεσει, αξιζει τον κοπο.


Σίγουρη?
Εσύ πάντως τι πιστεύεις?
Να βγώ στην παραλία ή όχι?

----------


## Mariah

> Σίγουρη?
> Εσύ πάντως τι πιστεύεις?
> Να βγώ στην παραλία ή όχι?


Φυσικα και να βγεις ! Αλιμονο, τι περιμενες? Να σου ελεγα οχι? Καλοκαιρι εξαλλου ειναι μια φορα τον χρονο !

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα και να βγεις ! Αλιμονο, τι περιμενες? Να σου ελεγα οχι? Καλοκαιρι εξαλλου ειναι μια φορα τον χρονο !


Το σκέφτομαι.......
Αλλά θέλω και να κεντρίσω βλέμματα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

............

----------


## Macgyver

> Η θαλασσα ειναι θρησκεια, οποτε θελω να ηρεμησω εκει πηγαινω. Αν και παλιοτερα πηγαινα πιο συχνα απλως για να κατσω λιγο στην παραλια, φαινετε πως εχω ηρεμησει απο τοτε :p


Aμα δεν συνδυασω την παραλια με καποιο σπορ η ενασχοληση , δεν παω καθολου , εκτος και αν ειναι καμμια παραλια που δεν παιζεται , η καμμια γυναικα που δεν παιζεται ......... αλλα να καθεσαι να λιαζεσαι ασκοπα , πολυ βαρετο ........ σε αλλους αρεσει ομως .... προ κτθλψεως , ειχα ενα σκαφακι , ντηζελ , και πηγαινα Πεταλιους , στην Ευβοια , μαγεια , αλλα με την κτθλψη , το πουλησα λογω ακινησιας ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Το σκέφτομαι.......
> Αλλά θέλω και να κεντρίσω βλέμματα.....


Αυτη η παραλια , εχει καταντησει πηγη αγχους για πολλες-ους ...... ολα τα αρθρα στο νετ , πως θα βγειτε στην παραλια φετος , πως θα αδυνατισετε , τι θα φορεσετε , ωχου , ενα μπανιο ειναι , οχι τα διεθνη καλλιστεια ......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτη η παραλια , εχει καταντησει πηγη αγχους για πολλες-ους ...... ολα τα αρθρα στο νετ , πως θα βγειτε στην παραλια φετος , πως θα αδυνατισετε , τι θα φορεσετε , ωχου , ενα μπανιο ειναι , οχι τα διεθνη καλλιστεια ......


Ξέρεις όμως Mac,πόσο δυσάρεστο είναι,να πηγαίνεις παραλία,να θες να σε προσέξουν ωραίες γυναίκες,αλλά αυτές να κοιτάνε τους παιδαράδες και να λιώνουν για αυτούς;

----------


## arntaben

> Ξέρεις όμως Mac,πόσο δυσάρεστο είναι,να πηγαίνεις παραλία,να θες να σε προσέξουν ωραίες γυναίκες,αλλά αυτές να κοιτάνε τους παιδαράδες και να λιώνουν για αυτούς;


Ρε γουαι εαν θυμαμαι καλα εισαι 22 ποιους ενοης παιδαραδες τοτε τα 16χρονα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ξέρεις όμως Mac,πόσο δυσάρεστο είναι,να πηγαίνεις παραλία,να θες να σε προσέξουν ωραίες γυναίκες,αλλά αυτές να κοιτάνε τους παιδαράδες και να λιώνουν για αυτούς;


Εσυ Γουαι , ξερεις ποσο δυσαρεστο ειναι να μην εχεις παει για μπανιο απο το 2004 , λογω καταθλιψης ? γι αυτο σου λεω , την υγειά σου ναχεις , κι ολα αυτα που θελεις γινονται ...........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε γουαι εαν θυμαμαι καλα εισαι 22 ποιους ενοης παιδαραδες τοτε τα 16χρονα?


Γίνομαι *ακριβώς* σε ένα μήνα 22 και παρθένος.
Φυσικά δεν εννοώ τα 16χρονα.....

----------


## arntaben

> Γίνομαι *ακριβώς* σε ένα μήνα 22 και παρθένος.
> Φυσικά δεν εννοώ τα 16χρονα.....


Θες να μου πεις ποιους ενοης? δλδ γενεθλια εχεις 25 /6?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θες να μου πεις ποιους ενοης? δλδ γενεθλια εχεις 25 /6?


24/6.....
Εννοώ τους λίγο έως πολύ γυμνασμένους,με τα six packs,τα φτερά στην πλάτη κλπ.

----------


## Mariah

> 24/6.....
> Εννοώ τους λίγο έως πολύ γυμνασμένους,με τα six packs,*τα φτερά στην πλάτη* κλπ.


Wtf? αγγελοι ειναι και εχουν φτερα? :p

Σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα, συνεχιστε παιδια :p

----------


## arntaben

> 24/6.....
> Εννοώ τους λίγο έως πολύ γυμνασμένους,με τα six packs,τα φτερά στην πλάτη κλπ.


Τα φτερα στην πλατη? σε θεατρικο παιζουν καλε?

----------


## arntaben

> Wtf? αγγελοι ειναι και εχουν φτερα? :p
> 
> Σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα, συνεχιστε παιδια :p


Την ιδια απορια ειχαμε !!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Wtf? αγγελοι ειναι και εχουν φτερα? :p
> 
> Σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα, συνεχιστε παιδια :p


Το ίδιο σκέφτηκα :p

----------


## Mariah

> Την ιδια απορια ειχαμε !!!!


Ναι αλλα σε προλαβα χαχαχαχα :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τα φτερα στην πλατη? σε θεατρικο παιζουν καλε?


Ψάξε λίγο στο ιντερνετ για αυτό.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Wtf? αγγελοι ειναι και εχουν φτερα? :p
> 
> Σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα, συνεχιστε παιδια :p


Κι όμως υπάρχει αυτό το σημείο.
Πλατύς ραχιαίος λέγεται,αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Ψάξε για την απορία σου.

----------


## arntaben

http://www.protothema.gr/files/1/2013/09/24/tat6.jpg


> Ψάξε λίγο στο ιντερνετ για αυτό.


Αυτο βρικα :-ρ

----------


## Mariah

Εγω παντως σκιαχτηκα λιγο, φανταστηκα αγγελους και φτερα και νομιζα πως ημουν σε λαθος φορουμ :p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κι όμως υπάρχει αυτό το σημείο.
> Πλατύς ραχιαίος λέγεται,αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Ψάξε για την απορία σου.


Ναι άλλη όρεξη δεν είχε, άσε μαρία απαντάω εγώ για σένα χαχαχχαα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> http://www.protothema.gr/files/1/2013/09/24/tat6.jpg
> 
> Αυτο βρικα :-ρ


Έβαλε τον Cisse και εσύ?:ρ
Ορίστε τι λέω.Πως να το πω αλλιώς,ανοιχτές και μεγάλες πλάτες.
http://www.wefit.gr/news/fitness/back-exercises/

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι άλλη όρεξη δεν είχε, άσε μαρία απαντάω εγώ για σένα χαχαχχαα


Είσαι έτοιμη?

----------


## arntaben

> Έβαλε τον Cisse και εσύ?:ρ
> Ορίστε τι λέω.Πως να το πω αλλιώς,ανοιχτές και μεγάλες πλάτες.
> http://www.wefit.gr/news/fitness/back-exercises/


Δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αυτος

----------


## Mariah

> Ναι άλλη όρεξη δεν είχε, άσε μαρία απαντάω εγώ για σένα χαχαχχαα


Ε τωρα, ολη την ωρα στο google ψαχνω για τους ραχιαιους τετοιους :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αυτος


Το παλικάρι της φώτο που πόσταρες.
Διάβασε το άρθρο για να καταλάβεις ποιό σημείο εννοώ.

----------


## archangel

> Archangel για ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο με τα ποντικια που εγραψα...μια χαρα θα γεννιοντουσαν τα κοριτσια :P 
> Επισης αυτο με τα βαζα και τα μπουκαλια βλακεια, δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο, οπως και με τα ψηλα ραφια, υπαρχουν και οι καρεκλες, οπως και το καθε τι, δεν θελει κοπο, θελει τροπο -_- 
> Θυμαμαι καναμε βολτα με τον πρωην στο βουνο καποια φαση και θελαμε ενα ξυλο για να ψηλαφιζουμε μπροστα με αυτο για φιδια...ε δεν βρισκαμε και ειδα ενα μικρο πεσμενο δεντρο, του λεω κοψε απο εκει ενα μεγαλο κλαδι. Λεει μα μου δε γινεται, ειναι βαρυ, θα χτυπησουμε, αστο...εσυρα το δεντρο οπως ηταν, επιασα ενα μεγαλο κλαδι στο εναμιση μετρο, το στηριξα ημιορθιο και το εσπασα με κλωτσια με το ποδι. Το καθαρισα απο κλαδακια και φυλλα και του ειπα "οριστε". Δεν το δεχτηκε χαχαχαχχααχα με κοιταζε σα χανος και συννεφιασε.Του εθιξα τον ανδρισμο :P 
> Αυτο ειναι μονο ενα παραδειγμα του γιατι αυτα ειναι χαζα και γιατι πρεπει να βρειτε τροπους να ειστε χρησιμοι :P



Ωραια θα σου πω ακομα ενα παραδειγμα. Αν δεν υπηρχαν οι αντρες θα αναγκαζόσασταν να φατε αυτο που παραγγείλατε απο το εστιατόριο αντι για το φαγητο του αντρα... :D 
Βλεπεις. Ξερουμε να επιλεγουμε για αυτο ;)
δες απο 20:47


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du9C...r80ORw8UsTOcvv

----------


## archangel

> Το 2ο.
> Και για εξήγησε μου τον τρόπο σας....



Ωραια. καταρχην σταματα να κρινεις τους αλλους απο την εμφανιση
Θα σε προλαβω, δεν λεω να κανεις κατι με μια που δεν σου αρέσει, αλλα να μην βαζεις ταμπελες στους αλλους.

----------


## archangel

> Χαχαχα σωστη...να μαγειρευει και να ικανοποιει τις ορεξεις μας :P βρε πως αλλαξαν οι καιροι χαχαχα



Ξερω να μαγειρευω!!!!!!!!

Σας το αναφέρνω ετσι.... χωρίς λόγο ;) :ρ 
χαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξερω να μαγειρευω!!!!!!!!
> 
> Σας το αναφέρνω ετσι.... χωρίς λόγο ;) :ρ 
> χαχαχαχα


Και εγώ.
Σπεσιαλιτέ μου:βραστό νερό.

----------


## archangel

> Κάποιοι λέτε ότι είμαι κακός.
> Δεν σκέφτεστε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότεροι άνθρωποι από εμένα.



Σιγουρα υπάρχουν χειρότεροι εκει εξω, αλλα δυστιχως ή ευτυχως υπάρχουν και καλυτεροι. Σκέψου το!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Μόνο που δεν θέλω άσχημη ή μέτρια.
> Και όχι,δεν θέλω top models,όπως φαντάζεσαι.Αλλά ούτε και μέτριες!
> Και όχι,δεν θα τις είχα εξαλείψει.χαχαχαχαχαχα



Δεν εννοουσε αυτο ρε Why. Μιλουσε για σενα. Επειδη είπες ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι απο σένα σου είπε αυτο το παραδειγμα για να το καταλάβεις, οτι δλδ οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι, εσενα δεν σε κανει καλυτερο!!

----------


## archangel

> Σε ολους αρεσει το ομορφο. Το ζητημα ειναι τη βαρυτητα δινει ο καθενας σε αυτο. Τι να το κανεις εαν βρεις μια ομορφη γυναικα και δεν μπορεις να ανταλλαξεις δυο κουβεντες επειδη δεν μπορειτε να συνενοηθειτε ή να ειναι ασχημος χαρακτηρας και να σου κανει καθε ημερα τη ζωη κολαση κλπ.
> 
> Εγω θελω μια γυναικα εξυπνη, ομορφη , ενδιαφερουσα που να μιλαει και να με συνεπαιρνει , να μου τιναζει καθε μερα τα μυαλα στον αερα (με την καλη εννοια) , να με αγαπαει και να βαδισουμε το υπολοιπο της ζωης μας πιασμενοι χερι -χερι .....χμ ωραια που μπορω να παραγγειλω?
> 
> Ποσα ειμαι διαθετειμενος να θυσιασω στην αναζητηση αυτη? Μηπως χασω τον εαυτο μου σε αυτη την αναζητηση και τελικα καταληξω μονος? Γιατι αν ειναι για παραδειγμα να πλακωθω στο γυμναστηριο και να της δειχνω καθε ημερα τους καινουριους μυς που απεκτησα .... στα αλλα ζητηματα τι θα κανω? Ή αντιστοιχα αν αφησω τον εαυτο μου εντελως ατημελητο και κανω για παραδειγμα μπανιο μια φορα το μηνα και το ριξω στην οινοποσια και κανω κατι κοιλιες μεχρι κατω ... ισως τα αλλα να μη μετρανε τοσο , οσο καλος -ενδιαφερων χαρακτηρας και να μαι ... τεσπα λεπτες οι ισοροπιες και οι περισσοτεροι αναζητουν καποιον συντροφο σε αυτη τη ζωη.
> 
> Οι αντρες σε γενικες γραμμες δινουν μεγαλυτερη σημασια στην εμφανιση, οποτε αν ο σκοπος σου ειναι να βρεις σωνει και καλα μια ωραια γυναικα θα πρεπει να ανταγωνιστεις σκληρα στην αρενα με τους αλλους. Αν ηταν να πας σε ενα γυμναστηριο και να αποκτησεις μετα την ... ωραια συντροφο και μονο αυτο .... τοτε ισως ολος ο αντρικος πληθυσμος να ηταν μποντυμπιλντεραδες. Αλλα τα κριτηρια ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα ... και οπως ανεφερα μερικα κριτηρια παραπανω για εμενα ... ετσι κι αυτες εχουν καποια στανταρ που δεν ειναι απαραιτητα να βλεπουν τους μυς του συντροφου τους. Ετσι κτιζεις τον εαυτο σου σε πολλαπλα επιπεδα , πιστευω, χωρις να εχεις αυτοσκοπο και νοημα της ζωης σου το να βρεις καποιο ταιρι ισως , γιατι η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.
> 
> Ταπεινη αποψη μου.



Ουαουυυυ!!! φιλε κεντησες....
Κριμας που ο why δεν θα το διαβάσει και θα σου απαντησει με ενα "εγω θελω όμορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη" 
Αυτό ακριβως ζητάμε όλοι (εκτός τον Why που θελει μια ομορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη) οι αντρες ανεξαρτητως γουστου (εκτός τον Why που ζητάει μια ομορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη)
Σου ευχομαι να το βρείς το βρείς τον θυσαυρό σου φίλε μου και να είναι όπως την φαντάζεσαι ή και καλυτερη. Αυτο το ευχόμαι σε όλους!!!

----------


## archangel

> Και εγώ.
> Σπεσιαλιτέ μου:βραστό νερό.



Οταν το φτιαξεις καλεσε με για φαγητο!!!!! :Ρ

----------


## troxia

> Και εγώ.
> Σπεσιαλιτέ μου:βραστό νερό.


χαχαχαχαχαχα έκλαψα !! μου φανηκε πολύ αστείο αυτό !!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ουαουυυυ!!! φιλε κεντησες....
> Κριμας που ο why δεν θα το διαβάσει και θα σου απαντησει με ενα "εγω θελω όμορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη" 
> Αυτό ακριβως ζητάμε όλοι (*εκτός τον Why που θελει μια ομορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη*) οι αντρες ανεξαρτητως γουστου (*εκτός τον Why που ζητάει μια ομορφη και όχι μετρια ή ασχημη)*
> Σου ευχομαι να το βρείς το βρείς τον θυσαυρό σου φίλε μου και να είναι όπως την φαντάζεσαι ή και καλυτερη. Αυτο το ευχόμαι σε όλους!!!


χαχαχαχαα.........

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Γουαι βρες μια ασχημη και χοντρη.Στις γυναικες παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρες και οι ασχημες ειναι παντα καλες ενω οι ομορφες ηλιθιες και κακες.

----------


## troxia

Ο why ζητάει μια κοπέλα που να είναι και όμορφη εμφανισιακά και να έχει όμορφο χαρακτήρα.. δεν έχει πει πουθενά ότι ζητάει μόνο εμφάνιση! και δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο για να το βρει.. είναι μια λογική απαίτηση.. το θέμα είναι why, όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου.. αυτές οι κουβέντες που γίνονται μέσα στο φόρουμ σχετικά με το αν μπορείς ή όχι να βρεις μια όμορφη, δεν πιστεύω ότι σε βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα... το θέμα είναι πως θα αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση και πως θα βάλεις στην άκρη τις αναστολές που έχεις !

----------


## Natalia_sups

Μπα...εγω πιστευω πως τον καλο χαρακτηρα τον ζηταει για ξεκαρφωμα επειδη ξερει πως αυτο ειναι το αναμενομενο απο ολα τα υπολοιπα μελη, αλλα τον ιδιο δεν τον απασχολει πολυ...οπως τον κοβω ανετα θα καθοταν με καμια περιεργη η στριμμενη επειδη ειναι ομορφη, η ομορφια ειναι μεγαλη προτεραιοτητα για εκεινον με καθε κοστος. Χωρια που θεωρει πως ομορφο=καλο αρα δεν θα μπορουσε ευκολα να κρινει τη προσωπικοτητα ξεχωριστα απο την εμφανιση μεχρι να ειναι ισως πολυ αργα. Και φυσικα αυτα ειναι στερεοτυπα, μια ομορφη μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι πολυ καλυτερος ανθρωπος απο 10 μετριες μαζι, αλλα αυτο ειναι ενας λογος παραπανω να μην μενει ο why στην εμμονη του με την εμφανιση γιατι δεν αρκει απο μονη της. Πρεπει να δει πως μπορει να ανοιχτει λιγο σαν ατομο με πιο θετικο τροπο ωστε να αρχισει να ερχεται σε επαφη με τη πραγματικοτητα και πραγματικους ανθρωπους σε αντιθεση με τα λατρεμενα του περιοδικα και να εξελιχτει επικοινωνιακα και συναισθηματικα. Συμφωνω δηλαδη με τα αλλα μελη πως πρεπει να λαβει δραση για να λυσει τα θεματα αυτοπεποιθησης που εχει και να αρχισει να μιλαει με κοσμο χωρις την επικριτικοτητα που εκπεμπει μεχρι στιγμης τοσο στον εαυτο του οσο και στους αλλους.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και φυσικα αυτα ειναι στερεοτυπα, μια ομορφη μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι πολυ καλυτερος ανθρωπος απο 10 μετριες μαζι, υς.



Μπα , δεν θα τολεγα , οι ' μη ελκυστικες ' συνηθως ειναι καλα παιδια , η συμπεριφερονται σαν τετοια , υπαρχει και η ρηση , ' μια ασχημη θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' , την οποια συμμεριζομαι .............οι wannabe ελκυστικες ειναι οι χειροτερες , βγαζουν κατι κομπλεξακια , οι ελκυστικες , δεν ειναι κομπλεξικες , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωρισει απ ολα τα ειδη , και ελκυστικες , ειναι θεμα καθαρα χαρακτηρος , δεν εχεις κομπλεξ , αλλα μπορει ναχεις αλλα στραβα , αν και μια πρωην μου , πολυ ομορφη , με προσωπικοτητα , μουβγαζε κακια , γιατι δεν της εδινα την σημασια που απαιτουσε , κατ αυτην , και δεν την αντεξα , εχουμε και τετοια ................... οποτε δεν υπαρχουν κανονες , αλλα συνηθως οι ωραιες/ελκυστικες , εχουν απαιτησεις , και καλα κανουν , αφου εχουν ζητηση .....................κι ενας ελκυστικος αντρας , οτιδηποτε κι αν σημαινει αυτο , προσωπικοτητα , η ξερωγω τι , αν εχει ζητηση τσπαντων , θαχει απαιτησεις , ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες .........................ολα ειναι προσφορα/ζητηση .............

----------


## archangel

> Γουαι βρες μια ασχημη και χοντρη.Στις γυναικες παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρες και οι ασχημες ειναι παντα καλες ενω οι ομορφες ηλιθιες και κακες.



?????? What????????
Ποιος είπε κατι τετοιο; 
Δλδ ή του υψους ή του βαθους είναι για σενα!!!!
Ελα Χριστε και Παναγιά μου!!

----------


## archangel

> Ο why ζητάει μια κοπέλα που να είναι και όμορφη εμφανισιακά και να έχει όμορφο χαρακτήρα.. δεν έχει πει πουθενά ότι ζητάει μόνο εμφάνιση! και δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο για να το βρει.. είναι μια λογική απαίτηση.. το θέμα είναι why, όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου.. αυτές οι κουβέντες που γίνονται μέσα στο φόρουμ σχετικά με το αν μπορείς ή όχι να βρεις μια όμορφη, δεν πιστεύω ότι σε βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα... το θέμα είναι πως θα αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση και πως θα βάλεις στην άκρη τις αναστολές που έχεις !



Εχει πει πως θελει ομορφη και ας είναι ηλιθια με απαισιο χαρακτηρα. Να εχει εμφανιση και τιποτα αλλο!!!

----------


## archangel

> Μπα , δεν θα τολεγα , οι ' μη ελκυστικες ' συνηθως ειναι καλα παιδια , η συμπεριφερονται σαν τετοια , υπαρχει και η ρηση , ' μια ασχημη θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' , την οποια συμμεριζομαι .............οι wannabe ελκυστικες ειναι οι χειροτερες , βγαζουν κατι κομπλεξακια , οι ελκυστικες , δεν ειναι κομπλεξικες , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωρισει απ ολα τα ειδη , και ελκυστικες , ειναι θεμα καθαρα χαρακτηρος , δεν εχεις κομπλεξ , αλλα μπορει ναχεις αλλα στραβα , αν και μια πρωην μου , πολυ ομορφη , με προσωπικοτητα , μουβγαζε κακια , γιατι δεν της εδινα την σημασια που απαιτουσε , κατ αυτην , και δεν την αντεξα , εχουμε και τετοια ................... οποτε δεν υπαρχουν κανονες , αλλα συνηθως οι ωραιες/ελκυστικες , εχουν απαιτησεις , και καλα κανουν , αφου εχουν ζητηση .....................κι ενας ελκυστικος αντρας , οτιδηποτε κι αν σημαινει αυτο , προσωπικοτητα , η ξερωγω τι , αν εχει ζητηση τσπαντων , θαχει απαιτησεις , ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες .........................ολα ειναι προσφορα/ζητηση .............



Ceteris Paribus.....!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχει πει πως θελει ομορφη και ας είναι ηλιθια με απαισιο χαρακτηρα. Να εχει εμφανιση και τιποτα αλλο!!!


Το είχα πει εν βρασμώ ψυχής,δίχως να το εννοώ.
Και το είχα πει σε όσους με έπρηζαν για μέτριες κλπ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ?????? What????????
> Ποιος είπε κατι τετοιο; 
> Δλδ ή του υψους ή του βαθους είναι για σενα!!!!
> Ελα Χριστε και Παναγιά μου!!


Τον συγκεκριμένο μην τον διαβάζεις πολύ.
Βγάζει τουπέ όταν γράφει.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ceteris Paribus.....!!!!


Το γκουγκλαρα , εχουν σκουριασει τα λατινικα μου ........... οικονομικος ορος ειναι ( για να καταλαβαινει οποιος διαβαζει ) , αναφερεται στον νομο προσφορας/ζητησης , ε , ναι , καπως ετσι ειναι , πεζο μεν , αλλα αληθινο ............... οποιος -α θεωρει οτι εχει μερικα προσοντακια , θα πουλησει ακριβα ( οχι σε χρηματα ) το τομαρι του ......... ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπα , δεν θα τολεγα , οι ' μη ελκυστικες ' συνηθως ειναι καλα παιδια , η συμπεριφερονται σαν τετοια , υπαρχει και η ρηση , ' μια ασχημη θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' , την οποια συμμεριζομαι .............οι wannabe ελκυστικες ειναι οι χειροτερες , βγαζουν κατι κομπλεξακια , οι ελκυστικες , δεν ειναι κομπλεξικες , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωρισει απ ολα τα ειδη , και ελκυστικες , ειναι θεμα καθαρα χαρακτηρος , δεν εχεις κομπλεξ , αλλα μπορει ναχεις αλλα στραβα , αν και μια πρωην μου , πολυ ομορφη , με προσωπικοτητα , μουβγαζε κακια , γιατι δεν της εδινα την σημασια που απαιτουσε , κατ αυτην , και δεν την αντεξα , εχουμε και τετοια ................... οποτε δεν υπαρχουν κανονες , αλλα συνηθως οι ωραιες/ελκυστικες , εχουν απαιτησεις , και καλα κανουν , αφου εχουν ζητηση .....................κι ενας ελκυστικος αντρας , οτιδηποτε κι αν σημαινει αυτο , προσωπικοτητα , η ξερωγω τι , αν εχει ζητηση τσπαντων , θαχει απαιτησεις , ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες .........................ολα ειναι προσφορα/ζητηση .............


Για το θέμα της συμπεριφοράς,διαφωνώ......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Για το θέμα της συμπεριφοράς,διαφωνώ......


Και εγώ διαφωνώ, όλα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα κλπ, δεν καθορίζει η ομορφιά τα κόμπλεξ σου...

----------


## Macgyver

Κατ αρχην , χαιρετω την φιλτατη cube , το περιμενω το ρουχο , θα δω πως μου παει , θενκς ........................

Υστερα , θελω να αναφερω οτι τις πολυ ωραιες κοπελες , τις κακομαθαινουμε εδω στην Ελλαδα οι αντρες , τους φερομεθα δουλοπρεπως , και φυσικα το παιρνουν πανω τους ........... μην με κοιτατε , εγω ποτε δεν κακομαθα κοπελα , αλλα την πρωην μου , την μια , τον σοβαροτερο δεσμο μου , μετα απο μενα , ταφτιαξε μεναν που της αγορασε με το καλημερα ενα αυτοκινητο , τοτε , σε ευρω , 25.000 , πανακριβα ρουχα , σκαφη 30μετρα , μπηκε στο γκουγκλ κλπ. εγω την κρατουσα σε μια ρεγουλα , μετα εκτροχιαστηκε εντελως ........ και αλλη μια , παντρευτηκε πολυ γνωστο κι ωραιο υπουργο της τοτε κυβερνησης , κι αυτη την μπουκαρησαν στο γκουγκλ , αντε τωρα , που χωρισαν κι οι δυο , να κοιταξουν υποδεεστερο .........κι αλλη μια , οντως ομορφη , αντικειμενικως , δεν μπηκε γκουγκλ αυτη , την παρακαλαγε σχεδον απο μικρος καποιος με χρηματα , τωρα εχει παιδια , bmw X5 , σκαφος κλπ. κλπ. ...... θα πω κι αλλη , δεν τελειωσα , παντρευτηκε γνωστο , πολυ ωραιο παιδι , και χαμηλων τονων , αλλα με μισθο τοτε , σε ανωτατη θεση τραπεζας , ιδιωτικης , 1 εκ. / ετος , + μπονους , με σκαφος μονο αυτος και επαυλη , σεμνος ειναι ...............οπως καταλαβαινεις Γουαι , κανεις εκ των προαναφερωμενων δεν ειναι γυμνασμενος , αλλά εχουν άλλα , προτιμοτερα προσοντα , εσυ τι εχεις να προσφερεις ? να τα λεμε ωμα τα πραματα ...........τερμα το χαιδεμα.....

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μπα , δεν θα τολεγα , οι ' μη ελκυστικες ' συνηθως ειναι καλα παιδια , η συμπεριφερονται σαν τετοια , υπαρχει και η ρηση , ' μια ασχημη θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' , την οποια συμμεριζομαι .............οι wannabe ελκυστικες ειναι οι χειροτερες , βγαζουν κατι κομπλεξακια , οι ελκυστικες , δεν ειναι κομπλεξικες , αλλα επειδη εχω γνωρισει απ ολα τα ειδη , και ελκυστικες , ειναι θεμα καθαρα χαρακτηρος , δεν εχεις κομπλεξ , αλλα μπορει ναχεις αλλα στραβα , αν και μια πρωην μου , πολυ ομορφη , με προσωπικοτητα , μουβγαζε κακια , γιατι δεν της εδινα την σημασια που απαιτουσε , κατ αυτην , και δεν την αντεξα , εχουμε και τετοια ................... οποτε δεν υπαρχουν κανονες , αλλα συνηθως οι ωραιες/ελκυστικες , εχουν απαιτησεις , και καλα κανουν , αφου εχουν ζητηση .....................κι ενας ελκυστικος αντρας , οτιδηποτε κι αν σημαινει αυτο , προσωπικοτητα , η ξερωγω τι , αν εχει ζητηση τσπαντων , θαχει απαιτησεις , ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες .........................ολα ειναι προσφορα/ζητηση .............


Δεν διαφωνω σε γενικες γραμμες καλα τα λες αλλα μπερδευεις τον why :P Το ειπα για να μη λεει πως θεοποιουμε τις μετριες και τετοια χαζα. Οι απαιτησεις απο εκει και περα που εχουν οι ανθρωποι "με ζητηση" οπως λες ειναι επισης πολυεπιπεδες, αλλος ενας λογος που εμμονη με την εμφανιση μονο και μονο δεν τον βοηθα, πρεπει να το λυσει αυτο το κομπλεξ.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κατ αρχην , χαιρετω την φιλτατη cube , το περιμενω το ρουχο , θα δω πως μου παει , θενκς ........................
> 
> Υστερα , θελω να αναφερω οτι τις πολυ ωραιες κοπελες , τις κακομαθαινουμε εδω στην Ελλαδα οι αντρες , τους φερομεθα δουλοπρεπως , και φυσικα το παιρνουν πανω τους ........... μην με κοιτατε , εγω ποτε δεν κακομαθα κοπελα , αλλα την πρωην μου , την μια , τον σοβαροτερο δεσμο μου , μετα απο μενα , ταφτιαξε μεναν που της αγορασε με το καλημερα ενα αυτοκινητο , τοτε , σε ευρω , 25.000 , πανακριβα ρουχα , σκαφη 30μετρα , μπηκε στο γκουγκλ κλπ. εγω την κρατουσα σε μια ρεγουλα , μετα εκτροχιαστηκε εντελως ........ και αλλη μια , παντρευτηκε πολυ γνωστο κι ωραιο υπουργο της τοτε κυβερνησης , κι αυτη την μπουκαρησαν στο γκουγκλ , αντε τωρα , που χωρισαν κι οι δυο , να κοιταξουν υποδεεστερο .........κι αλλη μια , οντως ομορφη , αντικειμενικως , δεν μπηκε γκουγκλ αυτη , την παρακαλαγε σχεδον απο μικρος καποιος με χρηματα , τωρα εχει παιδια , bmw X5 , σκαφος κλπ. κλπ. ...... θα πω κι αλλη , δεν τελειωσα , παντρευτηκε γνωστο , πολυ ωραιο παιδι , και χαμηλων τονων , αλλα με μισθο τοτε , σε ανωτατη θεση τραπεζας , ιδιωτικης , 1 εκ. / ετος , + μπονους , με σκαφος μονο αυτος και επαυλη , σεμνος ειναι ...............οπως καταλαβαινεις Γουαι , κανεις εκ των προαναφερωμενων δεν ειναι γυμνασμενος , αλλά εχουν άλλα , προτιμοτερα προσοντα , εσυ τι εχεις να προσφερεις ? να τα λεμε ωμα τα πραματα ...........τερμα το χαιδεμα.....


Κι εγώ χαιρετώ...

Μα οι απαιτήσεις δεν σημαίνουν πάντα κόμπλεξ. Αναλόγως........Ο γουάι που έχει απαίτηση να είναι η άλλη όμορφη είναι κομπλεξικός? Μπορεί ναι , μπορεί και όχι......
Ναι στα άλλα συμφωνώ οι εμπειρίες φτιάχνουν τα κόμπλεξ, όχι αυτό που είναι , η ομορφιά ας πούμε η ομορφιά στην περίπτωσή μας, αλλά τι συμπεριφορές θα έχεις, αν θα ψωνιστείς, αν δεν θα έχεις αποδοχή από το περιβάλλον σου λόγω της εμφάνισης , πόσο επηρεάζεσαι από την γνώμη των άλλων , αυτοεκτίμηση κλπ

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κι εγώ χαιρετώ...
> 
> Μα οι απαιτήσεις δεν σημαίνουν πάντα κόμπλεξ. Αναλόγως........Ο γουάι που έχει απαίτηση να είναι η άλλη όμορφη είναι κομπλεξικός? Μπορεί ναι , μπορεί και όχι......
> Ναι στα άλλα συμφωνώ οι εμπειρίες φτιάχνουν τα κόμπλεξ, όχι αυτό που είναι , η ομορφιά ας πούμε η ομορφιά στην περίπτωσή μας, αλλά τι συμπεριφορές θα έχεις, αν θα ψωνιστείς, αν δεν θα έχεις αποδοχή από το περιβάλλον σου λόγω της εμφάνισης , πόσο επηρεάζεσαι από την γνώμη των άλλων , αυτοεκτίμηση κλπ


Μα κανεις δεν ειπε πως οι απαιτησεις δειχνουν κομπλεξ, κατι παρεξηγησες...ο why εχει χοντρα κομπλεξ για αλλους λογους, οχι επειδη εχει απαιτησεις.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μα κανεις δεν ειπε πως οι απαιτησεις δειχνουν κομπλεξ, κατι παρεξηγησες...ο why εχει χοντρα κομπλεξ για αλλους λογους, οχι επειδη εχει απαιτησεις.


Ε ναι αυτό λέω και εγώ αλλά ο Μαc ανέφερε το θέμα απαιτήσεις, οπότε το σχολίασα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ε ναι αυτό λέω και εγώ αλλά ο Μαc ανέφερε το θέμα απαιτήσεις, οπότε το σχολίασα


Αλλο εννοουσε και ο μακ...πιθανον εννοουσε εκεινες τις περιπτωσεις που οι απαιτησεις δεν συναδουν η ειναι δυσαναλογες με τα οσα ριχνει το ιδιο το ατομο στο τραπεζι. Η και αλλα κομπλεξ...καλα τα κομπλεξ εχουν διαφορες ασχετες παραμετρους και ειναι τεραστια συζητηση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αλλο εννοουσε και ο μακ...πιθανον εννοουσε εκεινες τις περιπτωσεις που οι απαιτησεις δεν συναδουν η ειναι δυσαναλογες με τα οσα ριχνει το ιδιο το ατομο στο τραπεζι. Η και αλλα κομπλεξ...καλα τα κομπλεξ εχουν διαφορες ασχετες παραμετρους και ειναι τεραστια συζητηση.


Δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε, εγώ απλά το σχολίασα ''διαφωνώντας''. Εντάξει τον σχολιασμό κρατάμε....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν διαφωνω σε γενικες γραμμες καλα τα λες αλλα μπερδευεις τον why :P Το ειπα για να μη λεει πως θεοποιουμε τις μετριες και τετοια χαζα. Οι απαιτησεις απο εκει και περα που εχουν οι ανθρωποι "με ζητηση" οπως λες ειναι επισης πολυεπιπεδες, αλλος ενας λογος που εμμονη με την εμφανιση μονο και μονο δεν τον βοηθα, πρεπει να το λυσει αυτο το κομπλεξ.



Συμπαθέστατη δεσποινίς,κάποια μέλη μιλούσαν με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τις μέτριες,μόνο και μόνο για να με πείσουν να ξεχάσω τις ωραίες.Και μιλούσαν όπως ο Τάκης Τσουκαλάς για τον Ολυμπιακό.
Και το έχω ξαναπεί,δεν θα μπορούσα με κάτι μέτριο σε εμφάνιση,δεν θα μου άρεσε.....
Μακ,ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το χάιδεμα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και κάτι άλλο Ναταλία:είχα και ένα "αξιόλογο" μέλος ονοματι noumac,που μου έλεγε να φάω ότι βρω και να μην κοιτάω για ωραίες.
Και ότι οι χοντρές έχουν την χάρη τους.
Αλλά ξέχασα:εγώ είμαι ο κακός του φόρουμ.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Μακ,ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το χάιδεμα.....


Eίσαι βέβαιος γιαυτό? Γιατί εγώ άλλο κατάλαβα απο τον διαχωρισμό καλών-κακών μελών που έκανες ανάμεσα σε όσους είπαν αυτό που είχες ανάγκη να ακούσεις και σε όσους διατύπωσαν κάτι άλλο από αυτό που θες να ακούσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Κι εγώ χαιρετώ...
> 
> Μα οι απαιτήσεις δεν σημαίνουν πάντα κόμπλεξ. Αναλόγως........Ο γουάι που έχει απαίτηση να είναι η άλλη όμορφη είναι κομπλεξικός? Μπορεί ναι , μπορεί και όχι......
> Ναι στα άλλα συμφωνώ οι εμπειρίες φτιάχνουν τα κόμπλεξ, όχι αυτό που είναι , η ομορφιά ας πούμε η ομορφιά στην περίπτωσή μας, αλλά τι συμπεριφορές θα έχεις, αν θα ψωνιστείς, αν δεν θα έχεις αποδοχή από το περιβάλλον σου λόγω της εμφάνισης , πόσο επηρεάζεσαι από την γνώμη των άλλων , αυτοεκτίμηση κλπ


Φυσικα οι απαιτησεις δεν σημαινουν κομπλεξ , και οντως οι εμπειριες και η ψυχικη /νοητικη καλλιεργεια + ανασφαλειες μετρανε στο αν θα κομπλεξαριστεις/ψωνιστεις η οχι .................... ποτε δεν υπονοησα οτι ο Γουαι ειναι κομπλεξικος , απλα εκθετω μια πραματικοτητα , στο θεμα προσφορας/ζητησης , οσο ωμη κι αν ειναι , με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για τον εκαστοτε Γουαι ................. ηθελα να καταρριψω τον ' μυθο ' οτι το νασαι ωραιος , εμφανισιακα , λεει και πολλα απο μονο του , ουτε σε αντρα , ουτε σε γυναικα ..............γενικως , κιουμπ , λεμε τα ιδια πραματα , νομιζω , αλλα με διαφορετικα λογια .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλλο εννοουσε και ο μακ...πιθανον εννοουσε εκεινες τις περιπτωσεις που οι απαιτησεις δεν συναδουν η ειναι δυσαναλογες με τα οσα ριχνει το ιδιο το ατομο στο τραπεζι. Η και αλλα κομπλεξ...καλα τα κομπλεξ εχουν διαφορες ασχετες παραμετρους και ειναι τεραστια συζητηση.



Και αυτο ηθελα να υπονοησω , αν καποιος εχει ενα καλο ' πακετο ΄ , το γνωριζει πολυ καλα , και εχει τις αναλογες απαιτησεις , συγχρονως ομως παρατηρω , οτι πολλοι-ες θελουν τον-την καλυτερο , χωρις απαραιτητως να διαθετουν τα αναλογα προσοντα , ..................... πραγματι , το τι εστι ' προσον ' σηκωνει μεγαλη συζητηση , που δεν θαθελα να ξεκινησω και να εμπλακω ..........

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε μάλλον όλοι τα ίδια λέμε πάνω κάτω....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε μάλλον όλοι τα ίδια λέμε πάνω κάτω....



Λογικα πραματα λεμε , αυτονοητα , common sense , δεν θελει και ιδιαιτερη ευφυια για να τα καταλαβεις ........

----------


## archangel

> Το είχα πει εν βρασμώ ψυχής,δίχως να το εννοώ.
> Και το είχα πει σε όσους με έπρηζαν για μέτριες κλπ.



Κι εγω σε επρηξα δλδ; :(:(
γτ και σε εμενα το είπες!!

----------


## archangel

> Το γκουγκλαρα , εχουν σκουριασει τα λατινικα μου ........... οικονομικος ορος ειναι ( για να καταλαβαινει οποιος διαβαζει ) , αναφερεται στον νομο προσφορας/ζητησης , ε , ναι , καπως ετσι ειναι , πεζο μεν , αλλα αληθινο ............... οποιος -α θεωρει οτι εχει μερικα προσοντακια , θα πουλησει ακριβα ( οχι σε χρηματα ) το τομαρι του ......... ετσι δεν ειναι ?



χαχαχα Εγω μολις διαβασα για προσφορα και ζητηση το θυμηθηκα. ακριβως σημαίνει πως όλες οι αλλες μεταβλητες είναι σταθερες, σε ελευθερη μεταφραση σημαινει "τα άλλα πράγματα παραμένουν αμετάβλητα"
Ναι, αλλα αναλόγως τα προσοντα. Θα σου που κατι και ελπιζω να το διαβασει και ο Why αυτο. ειχα διαβασει σε ενα blog μια αγγελια και ελεγε:

"Η Τσάντλερ Λας είναι μόλις 25 ετών και έχει γίνει δημοφιλής περσόνα του διαδικτύου αποκτώντας αμέτρητους followers. Ετσι είναι φυσικό η κάθε της δημοσίευση να παίρνει αμέτρητες απαντήσεις. Ωστόσο την απάντηση που πήρε σε πρόσφατη ανάρτηση της σε forum για ραντεβού, σίγουρα δε την περίμενε.

Σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα του ξένου τύπου, ακολουθώντας ως μότο το «στόχος είναι τα λεφτά», η εντυπωσιακή Λας ανέβασε σε forum για ραντεβού το ακόλουθο κείμενο:

«Θα είμαι ειλικρινής για το τι θέλω να σας πω. Είμαι 25 ετών. Είμαι πολύ όμορφη, έχω στυλ και καλό γούστο. Θα ήθελα να παντρευτώ έναν άντρα με ετήσιο μισθό 500.000 δολάρια και πάνω. Ίσως με χαρακτηρίσετε άπληστη, αλλά ένας ετήσιος μισθός 1 εκ δολαρίων, θεωρείται ως μεσαία τάξη στη Νέα Υόρκη.

Η απαίτησή μου δεν είναι υψηλή. Υπάρχει κάποιος σε αυτό το φόρουμ με ετήσιο εισόδημα 500.000 δολάρια; Και αν είστε όλοι παντρεμένοι, θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να παντρευτώ έναν πλούσιο σαν εσάς;

Ανάμεσα στους άνδρες με τους οποίους έχω βγει ραντεβού στο παρελθόν, ο πιο πλούσιος έβγαζε 250.000 δολάρια το χρόνο και αυτό είναι το χαμηλότερο όριό μου. Αν κάποιος θέλει να ζήσει σε μια καλή περιοχή, το εισόδημα αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό.

Ετσι απευθύνω σε εσάς ορισμένες ταπεινές ερωτήσεις:

Πού συχνάζουν οι πλούσιοι εργένηδες; (Παρακαλείσθε να αναφέρετε τα ονόματα και τις διευθύνσεις των μπαρ, εστιατορίων, γυμναστηρίων).
Σε ποια ηλικιακή ομάδα θα πρέπει να στοχεύω;
Γιατί οι περισσότερες γυναίκες πλουσίων ανδρών είναι μέτριες εμφανισιακά; Γνώρισα μερικά κορίτσια που δεν έχουν την εμφάνιση και δεν έχουν ενδιαφέρον, ωστόσο παντρεύτηκαν πλούσιους άνδρες.
Πώς αποφασίζετε ποια μπορεί να γίνει γυναίκα σας, και ποια μπορεί να γίνει μόνο φίλη σας; (Ο στόχος μου τώρα είναι να παντρευτώ).
(υπογραφή) Όμορφη»

Η δεσποινίς όμορφη όμως πήρε μία απάντηση που σίγουρα δεν την περίμενε. Συγκεκριμένα, στην δημοσίευση της απάντησε ένας χρήστης φερόμενος ως διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της JP Morgan αναλύοντας τα λάθη της με οικονομικούς όρους και βάζοντας της κυριολεκτικά τα γυαλιά.

«Αγαπητή κυρία Ομορφη,

Διάβασα την επιστολή σας με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά κορίτσια εκεί έξω που έχουν παρόμοιες απορίες με τη δική σας. Παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου να αναλύσω την κατάστασή σας ως επαγγελματίας επενδυτής.

Το ετήσιο εισόδημά μου είναι πάνω από 500.000 δολάρια και ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες σας, έτσι πιστεύω ότι δεν χάνω τον χρόνο μου εδώ.

Ως άνθρωπος των επιχειρήσεων, θα ήταν κακή απόφαση να σας παντρευτώ. Η εξήγηση είναι πολύ απλή, οπότε επιτρέψτε μου να την αναλύσω.

Βάλτε στην άκρη τις λεπτομέρειες, αυτό που προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε εδώ είναι μια ανταλλαγή «ομορφιάς» και «χρήματος»: Το πρόσωπο Α παρέχει την ομορφιά και το Β πληρώνει γι 'αυτήν, τόσο απλά.

Ωστόσο, υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα εδώ. Η ομορφιά σας θα εξασθενίσει κάποτε, ενώ τα χρήματα μου δεν θα εξαφανιστούν (τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς κάποιο σοβαρό λόγο). Λογικά το εισόδημά μου θα αυξάνεται από χρόνο σε χρόνο, αλλά εσείς δεν θα είστε πιο όμορφη καθώς τα χρόνια θα περνούν.

Ως εκ τούτου, από την άποψη των οικονομικών, εγώ είμαι ένα περιουσιακό στοιχείο που η αξία του θα αυξάνεται, ενώ η δική σας αξία θα φθίνει. Αν η ομορφιά είναι το μόνο περιουσιακό στοιχείο σας, η αξία σας θα είναι πολύ χειρότερη μετά από 10 χρόνια.

Με τους όρους που χρησιμοποιούμε στην Wall Street, σε κάθε διαπραγμάτευση υπάρχει και η εμπορική αξία. Αν η εμπορική αξία ενός περιουσιακού στοιχείου δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να το κρατήσει κάποιος για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το γάμο που θέλετε να κάνετε.

Καθένας με εισόδημα πάνω από 500.000 δολάρια ετησίως δεν είναι ανόητος. Θα βγαίναμε μαζί σας αλλά δεν θα σας παντρευόμασταν. Θα σας συμβούλευα να εγκαταλείψετε την αναζήτηση στοιχείων και συμβουλών για να παντρευτείτε πλούσιο άνδρα. Και στην τελική, θα μπορούσατε να γίνετε εσείς η ίδια το άτομο που κερδίζει τα 500.000 δολάρια το χρόνο. Είναι πιο πιθανό από το να βρείτε έναν ηλίθιο πλούσιο.

Εύχομαι αυτό να σας βοηθήσει

Δ/νων Σύμβουλος της J. Ρ. Morgan»"

----------


## arntaben

> Το γκουγκλαρα , εχουν σκουριασει τα λατινικα μου ........... οικονομικος ορος ειναι ( για να καταλαβαινει οποιος διαβαζει ) , αναφερεται στον νομο προσφορας/ζητησης , ε , ναι , καπως ετσι ειναι , πεζο μεν , αλλα αληθινο ............... οποιος -α θεωρει οτι εχει μερικα προσοντακια , θα πουλησει ακριβα ( οχι σε χρηματα ) το τομαρι του ......... ετσι δεν ειναι ?


ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Και εγώ διαφωνώ, όλα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα κλπ, δεν καθορίζει η ομορφιά τα κόμπλεξ σου...



Συμφωνω. εχω γνωρίσει γυναικαρες και είναι κ@ριολες, μετριες (ή ασχημες) που ειναι γλυκιες 
και γυναικαρες που είναι απο τα καλυτερα ατομα που ξερω, μετριες (που επειδη τις αντιπαθω τις βλέπω πιο ασχημες και απο τις πιο πανω) που ειναι να παρεις ενα οπλο και να αδειασεις τον γεμιστηρα πάνω τους

----------


## archangel

> ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχααχαχαχα χααχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα χχαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχαχααχαχ αχαχαχαχααχαχαχααχα

----------


## Macgyver

Αρχαντζελ , η αγγελι, και κυριως η απαντηση , ειναι καταπληκτικη .................. σπανιως γελαω με κειμενα του φορουμ , αλλα εδω πραματικα γελασα , πολυ εξυπνος ο τυπος και πολυ αληθεια αυτα που γραφει .........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κι εγω σε επρηξα δλδ; :(:(
> γτ και σε εμενα το είπες!!


Kαι σε μένα το είχε πει στις αρχές που δεν παίζει να τον είχα πρήξει δηλαδή για να μου πάει κόντρα, μην το παίρνεις και κατάκαρδα......

----------


## Natalia_sups

> χαχαχα Εγω μολις διαβασα για προσφορα και ζητηση το θυμηθηκα. ακριβως σημαίνει πως όλες οι αλλες μεταβλητες είναι σταθερες, σε ελευθερη μεταφραση σημαινει "τα άλλα πράγματα παραμένουν αμετάβλητα"
> Ναι, αλλα αναλόγως τα προσοντα. Θα σου που κατι και ελπιζω να το διαβασει και ο Why αυτο. ειχα διαβασει σε ενα blog μια αγγελια και ελεγε:
> 
> "Η Τσάντλερ Λας είναι μόλις 25 ετών και έχει γίνει δημοφιλής περσόνα του διαδικτύου αποκτώντας αμέτρητους followers. Ετσι είναι φυσικό η κάθε της δημοσίευση να παίρνει αμέτρητες απαντήσεις. Ωστόσο την απάντηση που πήρε σε πρόσφατη ανάρτηση της σε forum για ραντεβού, σίγουρα δε την περίμενε.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα του ξένου τύπου, ακολουθώντας ως μότο το «στόχος είναι τα λεφτά», η εντυπωσιακή Λας ανέβασε σε forum για ραντεβού το ακόλουθο κείμενο:
> 
> «Θα είμαι ειλικρινής για το τι θέλω να σας πω. Είμαι 25 ετών. Είμαι πολύ όμορφη, έχω στυλ και καλό γούστο. Θα ήθελα να παντρευτώ έναν άντρα με ετήσιο μισθό 500.000 δολάρια και πάνω. Ίσως με χαρακτηρίσετε άπληστη, αλλά ένας ετήσιος μισθός 1 εκ δολαρίων, θεωρείται ως μεσαία τάξη στη Νέα Υόρκη.
> 
> ...


Χαχαχαχαχαχχαχαα θεος...ισως δινει λιγο εναυσμα σε μισογυνουληδες το αρθρακι αν το παρεξηγησουν αλλα μ'αρεσε. 
Ωστοσο θα διαφωνησω σε ενα σημειο...το οτι η αξια των προσοντων της ομορφης του στορυ φθινει δεν σημαινει πως δεν θα την επιλεξει κανεις...σημαινει πως απλα ειναι αναλωσιμη. 
Οποτε θα συμφωνησω με το κομματι με εντονα γραμματα, οχι σωνει και καλα ως προς τον πλουτισμο αλλα ως προς το οτι καλο ειναι να επενδυεις ο ιδιος/η ιδια σε σταθερα προτετηματα και οχι να ψαχνεις να καρπωθεις ο,τι ψευδαισθηση προσφερουν προσωρινα δια αντιπροσωπου οποια και αν ειναι αυτα (πλουτος, ομοφια, νιοτη, κοινωνικο στατους, καλλιεργεια η γουατεβερ).

----------


## Mariah

> χαχαχα Εγω μολις διαβασα για προσφορα και ζητηση το θυμηθηκα. ακριβως σημαίνει πως όλες οι αλλες μεταβλητες είναι σταθερες, σε ελευθερη μεταφραση σημαινει "τα άλλα πράγματα παραμένουν αμετάβλητα"
> Ναι, αλλα αναλόγως τα προσοντα. Θα σου που κατι και ελπιζω να το διαβασει και ο Why αυτο. ειχα διαβασει σε ενα blog μια αγγελια και ελεγε:
> 
> "Η Τσάντλερ Λας είναι μόλις 25 ετών και έχει γίνει δημοφιλής περσόνα του διαδικτύου αποκτώντας αμέτρητους followers. Ετσι είναι φυσικό η κάθε της δημοσίευση να παίρνει αμέτρητες απαντήσεις. Ωστόσο την απάντηση που πήρε σε πρόσφατη ανάρτηση της σε forum για ραντεβού, σίγουρα δε την περίμενε.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα του ξένου τύπου, ακολουθώντας ως μότο το «στόχος είναι τα λεφτά», η εντυπωσιακή Λας ανέβασε σε forum για ραντεβού το ακόλουθο κείμενο:
> 
> «Θα είμαι ειλικρινής για το τι θέλω να σας πω. Είμαι 25 ετών. Είμαι πολύ όμορφη, έχω στυλ και καλό γούστο. Θα ήθελα να παντρευτώ έναν άντρα με ετήσιο μισθό 500.000 δολάρια και πάνω. Ίσως με χαρακτηρίσετε άπληστη, αλλά ένας ετήσιος μισθός 1 εκ δολαρίων, θεωρείται ως μεσαία τάξη στη Νέα Υόρκη.
> 
> ...



Πολυ καλο , εγω το ειχα διαβασει πριν καιρο στο facebook αυτο, αλλα πραγματικα εχει πολυ γελιο.

----------


## Macgyver

> και οχι να ψαχνεις να καρπωθεις ο,τι ψευδαισθηση προσφερουν προσωρινα δια αντιπροσωπου οποια και αν ειναι αυτα (πλουτος, ομοφια, νιοτη, κοινωνικο στατους, καλλιεργεια η γουατεβερ).



Παντως , για προσωρινα , μια χαρα ειναι ................!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Υστερα , θελω να αναφερω οτι τις πολυ ωραιες κοπελες , τις κακομαθαινουμε εδω στην Ελλαδα οι αντρες , τους φερομεθα δουλοπρεπως , και φυσικα το παιρνουν πανω τους


Οι περισσοτεροι αντρες ανεξαρτητως εμφανισης ειναι πολυ μουνοδουλοι και ξοδευουν πολλα λεφτα και χρονο ακομα και για να πανε με μια μετρια γυναικα,αυξανοντας τεχνητα την αξια τους.Δημιουργουν πληθωρισμο μια και πιασαμε τα οικονομικα :P
Πρεπει να γινουμε πολυ πιο επιλεκτικοι.

Αυτοι οι λεφταδες εχουν το κακο ο,τι ασχετα με το τι θελουν αυτοι,αναγκαστικα προσελκυουν ματαιοδοξες που θελουν να ζησουν την μεγαλη ζωη.

----------


## Macgyver

Οντως , Αλαφ , ειναι το ρωμεικο αυτο , οπως λεει κι ο Αυλωνιτης , ' εχω λεφτα εγω ' ...............

----------


## Macgyver

> ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Η οικονομικη θεωρια , αρχιζει με το πως κρατας ενα πορτοφολι ευπρεπες , γιατι τα λεφτα ειναι καλα , και τους τροπους να βρισκει κανεις ψιλα .................. εδω κανουμε προχωρημενα μαθηματα ......

----------


## arntaben

> Η οικονομικη θεωρια , αρχιζει με το πως κρατας ενα πορτοφολι ευπρεπες , γιατι τα λεφτα ειναι καλα , και τους τροπους να βρισκει κανεις ψιλα .................. εδω κανουμε προχωρημενα μαθηματα ......


Εαν ξανα κουσω για αοθ την εβαψες μακ ανεσυλε την θεωρια χωρις οικονιμικες ενοιες που εγραψα ςτις πανελληνιες γτ εγραψα σκατα ( 16-17 ) δεν ειναι αναγκη να μου το υπενθυμηζουν ολοι το θυμαμαι απο μονη μου 
Υ1 ξερω να κραταω πορτοφολι

----------


## Macgyver

> Υ1 ξερω να κραταω πορτοφολι


Ξερεις , αλλα ειναι ευπρεπες ? και ξερεις να βρισκεις ψιλα ?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Οντως , Αλαφ , ειναι το ρωμεικο αυτο , οπως λεει κι ο Αυλωνιτης , ' εχω λεφτα εγω ' ...............


Κατι το οποιο ειναι χαζο γιατι συμφερει πιο πολυ οικονομικα και απο αποψη χρονου να δωσεις ενα 50αρι σε ενα στουντιο,απο το να τα ξοδεψεις σε φιλοχρηματες,ηθικες δηθεν,που δεν ξερεις καν αν θα σου κατσουν ή δεν ξερουν καν να πηδιουνται.

Αν ημουν πολυ φραγκατος θα μπλεκα ή με μια αντιστοιχη φραγκατη και αν ημουν τελειως στα @@ μου με το που θα πανε τα λεφτα αφου πεθανω,θα τριγυρνουσα με βιζιτες μεχρι τα γεραματα και στο τελος θα τα γραφα σε καμια ρωσιδα,στα ανιψια ή σε τιποτα ορφανοτροφεια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν διαφωνω σε γενικες γραμμες καλα τα λες αλλα μπερδευεις τον why :P Το ειπα για να μη λεει πως *θεοποιουμε τις μετριες και τετοια χαζα*. Οι απαιτησεις απο εκει και περα που εχουν οι ανθρωποι "με ζητηση" οπως λες ειναι επισης πολυεπιπεδες, αλλος ενας λογος που εμμονη με την εμφανιση μονο και μονο δεν τον βοηθα, πρεπει να το λυσει αυτο το κομπλεξ.


Ας σου θυμίσω κάτι......




> κατι που δεν σκεφτικες...αντε πες και την βρισκεις την ομορφη την εξυπνη την ετσι οπως την θες,πες πως γινετε το θαυμα ρε παιδι μου,τι να την κανεις?να την κοιτας στα ματια?που θα κρατησει ολο αυτο 3 λεπτα και μετα θα λες πω δεν πηγενα με 100 κνιτισες και χ.α και να περνουσα τωρα καλα με την ομορφη ολο το βραδυ...





> κάποια μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις κι θα είσαι 60 δεν θα σου σηκώνετε και θα λες τι μαλάκια έκανα με την κνιτισα και την χρυσαυγιτισα και εκείνη και την άλλη





> Αν δεν έχεις αναλογίες μοντέλου, τότε οχι, δυσκολα θα βρεις εντυπωσιακη κοπέλα.
> 
> Παρότι κατανοώ τις κατευναστικες και "ανθρωπιστικες" απόψεις/απαντήσεις που μπορει πολλοί να σου δώσουν εδω μέσα, δυστυχώς, μεχρι ενος βαθμου εχεις δίκιο. Η εξωτερικη εμφανιση μετράει και Οι ανθρωποι κοιτουν καποιον να ειναι στο δικο τους επίπεδο, δλδ σίγουρα μια Γυναίκα που γυμνάζεται 10 χρονια και εχει κοιλιακους δεν θα κάτσει να κάνει σχέση με εναν μπυροκοιλιά, ή μια αρκετα ομορφη και ψηλή κοπέλα δεν θα κοιτάξει να κανει σχέση με τον Averaje Joe, οπως λενε και οι -οχι τόσο φιλοι μας - Αμερικάνοι. 
> 
> Οπότε, οπως λέει και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου, ποια είναι η λύση:
> 
> Συμβιβασμός
> 
> Η σχέση εχει να κάνει με το τι προσφέρεις "στο τραπεζι". Αν η άλλη εχει να προσφέρει ένα υψος 1.90, παραστάσεις μοντέλου, δυο μεταπτυχιακά και πρωτάθλημα στη γυμναστική, θα απαιτήσει απο τη σχέση της να εχει πετύχει κάτι ισάξιο (οχι ανάλογο, αλλά ισάξιο).
> ...





> παντως αυτή η ΧΑγιτισσα που ειπες αλλα και η κνιτισσα.. φαινοντε ενδιαφέρουσες περιπτώσεις.... θα γνωρίσεις και διαφορετικες αποψεις για τα πολιτικα δρωμενα... ασε που θα χεις και λογο για να τις χωρισεις





> η ομορφια είναι παντα σχετικη ξεκινα με ότι εχεις... και στο μελλον βλέπεις... γιατι τα χρονια περνανε γρηγορα και μην φανταστείς ακομα και να πετυχεις καποια ''ωραια'' ότι θα κατσει μαζι σου.. ειδικα αν το σεξ είναι χαλια από την μερια σου και αυτή είναι πιο προχωρημενη....





> Βρες καποια μετρια να περασεις καλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why όπως το πας σε λίγο θα σου φταίει το ύψος σου γιατί δεν θα είσαι *1,90* ώστε να σε αποκαλούν παίδαρο και μετά θα λες θέλω λεφτά για να κάνω εγχείρηση επιμήκυνσης ποδιών. Πήγαινε γυμναστήριο όπως πας, αλλά αυτό που πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι είναι κάποιος ψυχοθεραπευτής ή ψυχολόγος να σε βοηθήσει να ξεμπλοκάρεις. Τα χρόνια περνάνε γρήγορα και θα χάσεις πολύτιμο χρόνο επειδή δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση για τον εαυτό σου. Στο τέλος θα φρικάρεις επειδή δεν θα βρίσκεις τη γκόμενα που θες και θα καταλήξεις σε ψυχίατρο με κατάθλιψη και σε βλέπω να παίρνεις χάπια... Και όλα αυτά για μια γκόμενα όπου οκ ρε παιδί μου και να την βρεις και να κάνεις σχέση, δεν σημαίνει πως θα έχεις σχέση μαζί της μια ζωή... Πρέπει να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή φίλε να σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τον εαυτό σου, να σου δείξει πως είσαι μια χαρά και να σε κάνει να μην πτοείσαι... Τις περισσότερες φορές στην ζωή να ξέρεις πως χάνουμε, πολύ πιθανόν και στις επόμενες 5 για τους ίδιους λόγους επειδή θα έχουν κάποιον άλλον στο μυαλό τους και θα έχουν σκαλώσει με εκείνον να σου πούνε όχι. Πρέπει να προσπαθείς με ωραίο τρόπο δηλαδή να δούνε ότι έχουν να πάρουν κάτι από σένα είτε αυτό λέγεται τρυφερότητα, είτε συντροφιά, είτε παρέα είτε χιούμορ... Έχω μία ξαδέρφη η οποία είναι μούναρος είναι 1,88 ύψος και όταν πήγαινε στα κλάμπ όλοι γυρνούσανε και την κοιτάζανε... Ο άντρας της γιατί είναι παντρεμένη τώρα είναι 1,67 και κάθε ημέρα θα σου λέει πως είναι ο άντρας της ζωής μου... Γιατί; Επειδή αυτό το παιδί έχει ένα χάρισμα με το χιούμορ και την έκανε ανέκαθεν να είναι ευτυχισμένη και να περνάει καλά... Αυτά είχα να σου πω...


Κοίτα,είμαι λίγο κοντός....
1,78 για την ακρίβεια.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Γεια σου whyalwaysme?.. Για πολλοστή φορά είσαι λίγο εκτός πραγματικότητας.Αντι να σκεφτείς πως κατάφερε κάποιος που είναι ακόμη πιο κοντός απο σένα να κερδίσει την 1.88 ύψος γυναικάρα,σκέφτεσαι γιατί δεν είσαι 1,90...οκκκκκκκ....

----------


## arntaben

Ο ενας 1,88 γυναικα πηρε ρε παιδια οχι ριμπαουντ χαλαρωστε

----------


## Macgyver

> Κοίτα,είμαι λίγο κοντός....
> 1,78 για την ακρίβεια.


Δλδ εγω πουμαι 1.77 , να τα βαψω μαυρα ? ελα ομως που ποτε δεν ηταν εμποδιο το υψος μου στην ζωη μου , στις σχεσεις μου , εκτος αν ηθελα να γινω ..........................μπασκετμπολι στας !!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Αν ημουν πολυ φραγκατος θα μπλεκα ή με μια αντιστοιχη φραγκατη και αν ημουν τελειως στα @@ μου με το που θα πανε τα λεφτα αφου πεθανω,θα τριγυρνουσα με βιζιτες μεχρι τα γεραματα και στο τελος θα τα γραφα σε καμια ρωσιδα,στα ανιψια ή σε τιποτα ορφανοτροφεια.


Μεγαλη διαφορα αποψεων ., Αλαφ , αν κι εχω μια οικον.ανεση , ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα κατ αυτον τον τροπο ........... αλλιως τα βλεπει ο καθεις ........φυσικο ειναι ...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ο ενας 1,88 γυναικα πηρε ρε παιδια οχι ριμπαουντ χαλαρωστε


χαλαροί είμαστε !!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Mariah

Εγω γιατι λειπω απο την λιστα? Διαμαρτυρομαι εντονα !!!

----------


## arntaben

Εγω απαιτω να μπω πρωτη 
*Να πας με ασχημη / μετρια γουαι ναι το ειπα βαλε με πρωτη τωρα*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω γιατι λειπω απο την λιστα? Διαμαρτυρομαι εντονα !!!


Δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα με εσένα......

----------


## Mariah

Εγω πρωτη παρακαλω, παρακαλω κυριε Γουαι να μεριμνησετε αμεσα !! Εδω και τωρα :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ρε με μισείτε!
Δεν με καταλαβαίνετε και δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε!
Μήπως θέλετε να πεθάνω κιόλας?

----------


## Mariah

*Mariah, admforall,Σελτζούκος,rea που λόγω ασχήμιας και υπερβολικών κιλών,λένε να πάω με μη όμορφες.*

Οριστε και να μη σε βαζω σε κοπο, εφτιαξα μονη μου την λιστα :p

----------


## arntaben

> Ρε με μισείτε!
> Δεν με καταλαβαίνετε και δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε!
> Μήπως θέλετε να πεθάνω κιόλας?


Οχι ρε να πεθανεις με ποιον θα ασχολουμαστε τοτε ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *Mariah, admforall,Σελτζούκος,rea που λόγω ασχήμιας και υπερβολικών κιλών,λένε να πάω με μη όμορφες.*
> 
> Οριστε και να μη σε βαζω σε κοπο, εφτιαξα μονη μου την λιστα :p


Εγώ νομίζω ότι είσαι όμορφη,αλλά τέλος πάντων!
Αλήθεια,γιατί δεν θέλετε να με βοηθήσετε?
Σοβαρά τώρα!

----------


## nick190813

> Ρε με μισείτε!
> Δεν με καταλαβαίνετε και δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε!
> Μήπως θέλετε να πεθάνω κιόλας?


ελα ρε γουαι ολη την ημερα με σενα ασχολουμαστε ,αφου πλεον εχουμε ξεχασει τι ειναι σοβαρο...
το τραβας και εσυ..εγω απλα πιστευω οτι επιζητας την προσοχη...ειναι συνδρομο πλεον,επειδη δεν εχεις κοπελα..

----------


## arntaben

Μαριαh τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι ρε να πεθανεις με ποιον θα ασχολουμαστε τοτε ?


Μωρέ από το μίσος και την αντιπάθεια που έχετε κάποιοι για εμένα,είστε ικανοί να το ζητάτε!
Και δεν αστειεύομαι.....

----------


## Mariah

> Μαριαh τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις?


Ε πολλα και διαφορα χαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ελα ρε γουαι ολη την ημερα με σενα ασχολουμαστε ,αφου πλεον εχουμε ξεχασει τι ειναι σοβαρο...
> το τραβας και εσυ..εγω απλα πιστευω οτι επιζητας την προσοχη...ειναι συνδρομο πλεον,επειδη δεν εχεις κοπελα..


Επειδή δεν έχω *ωραία* κοπέλα.
Και μην ξαναπροτείνεις αυτήν την άθλια ταινία.
Αν είχα κοπέλα,που θα ήταν μέτρια ή άσχημη,πάλι έτσι θα ένιωθα!

----------


## arntaben

> Ε πολλα και διαφορα χαχαχαχα


Τι γνωμη εχεις ηια το βολλει η την κολυμβηση ? ο χορος θα σου αρεσε?

----------


## Mariah

> Τι γνωμη εχεις ηια το βολλει η την κολυμβηση ? ο χορος θα σου αρεσε?


Μμμμ... και οι ταινιες και τα βιβλια. Εχεις καποιον γκομενο να μου προτεινεις? :p

----------


## arntaben

> Μμμμ... και οι ταινιες και τα βιβλια. Εχεις καποιον γκομενο να μου προτεινεις? :p


Χμμμμ λογω παρεας με αγορια αρκετους πως τον θες περιπου ρομαντικο η πιο αγριο? :-ρ

----------


## Mariah

> Χμμμμ λογω παρεας με αγορια αρκετους πως τον θες περιπου ρομαντικο η πιο αγριο? :-ρ


E προτιμω τους ανδρες απο τα αγορια, τι να κανω, ολοι εχουμε τα ελαττωματα μας :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> E προτιμω τους ανδρες απο τα αγορια, τι να κανω, ολοι εχουμε τα ελαττωματα μας :p


Σωματαράς,ψηλός,με όμορφο πρόσωπο,six packs να φανταστώ,ε?

----------


## Mariah

> Σωματαράς,ψηλός,με όμορφο πρόσωπο,six packs να φανταστώ,ε?


Στο εχω ξαπανει αλλα μια ακομα επαναληψη δεν ειναι κακο. Ενας κανονικος ανδρας, με τα κιλα του τα παραπανω και ουτω καθεξεις.

----------


## arntaben

> E προτιμω τους ανδρες απο τα αγορια, τι να κανω, ολοι εχουμε τα ελαττωματα μας :p


Ετσι ετσι εγω πχ εαν δεν εχει γραμμωση και στο .......του δεν παω μαζι του :-ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στο εχω ξαπανει αλλα μια ακομα επαναληψη δεν ειναι κακο. Ενας κανονικος ανδρας, με τα κιλα του τα παραπανω και ουτω καθεξεις.


Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί πραγματικά απορία για το πως είσαι εξωτερικά......

----------


## arntaben

> Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί πραγματικά απορία για το πως είσαι εξωτερικά......


Μην απαντησεις μαρια η ερωτηση παγιδα απαντας και εκρηγμητε ο υπολογιστης σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στο εχω ξαπανει αλλα μια ακομα επαναληψη δεν ειναι κακο. Ενας κανονικος ανδρας, με τα κιλα του τα παραπανω και ουτω καθεξεις.


Σου ξαναλέω και εγώ,για μια επανάληψη,δεν είναι κακό.
Δεν θα μπορούσα με μέτρια ή άσχημη σε εμφάνιση γυναίκα!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ετσι ετσι εγω πχ εαν δεν εχει γραμμωση και στο .......του δεν παω μαζι του :-ρ


Χαχαχα τόση ώρα αντιστεκομαι να μη κάνω καζουρα γιατί θεωρώ πως ήδη γίνεται υπεραρκετή αλλά δεν μπορώ να μη μιλήσω τώρα, με εστειλες χαχαχαχα γεια σου ρε αρν :P

----------


## Mariah

> Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί πραγματικά απορία για το πως είσαι εξωτερικά......


Πρασινη, με 2 κεραιες στο κεφαλι, και 3 μετρα υψος. Σε καλυψα? :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρασινη, με 2 κεραιες στο κεφαλι, και 3 μετρα υψος. Σε καλυψα? :p


Κάνω πως δεν διάβασα το σχόλιο σου.
Ειλικρινά ρωτάω τώρα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Παιδιά,εύχομαι όσοι ωραίοι βγείτε στις παραλίες να πετύχετε.
Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι θα σας ζηλεύουμε.

----------


## Mariah

> Κάνω πως δεν διάβασα το σχόλιο σου.
> Ειλικρινά ρωτάω τώρα.....


Μου απαγορευει να απαντησω η arn... :(

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μου απαγορευει να απαντησω η arn... :(


Ειλικρινά,τώρα σκέφτομαι πόσο με μισείτε εδώ μέσα κάποιοι και πόσο θα θέλατε να μην υπήρχα!

----------


## arntaben

μαρια και ξεχασες τις βουλες που εχεις στην πλατη 
Ναταλια αυτοσχεδιασμος :-ρ

----------


## arntaben

Ολοι οι υπολοιποι εισαι μονο εσυ .....

----------


## Mariah

> μαρια και ξεχασες τις βουλες που εχεις στην πλατη 
> Ναταλια αυτοσχεδιασμος :-ρ


Τι μαρτυριαρα που εισαι και ηθελα λιγο σασπενς για το τελος :p

----------


## arntaben

> Τι μαρτυριαρα που εισαι και ηθελα λιγο σασπενς για το τελος :p


Δες τι κακια που ειμαι κριμα ρε γαμωτο :-ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πραγματικά θέλω μερικοί να μπείτε στη θέση μου!
Να δείτε πως είναι να προτείνετε φανατικά με κάθε τρόπο σε κάποιον,κάτι που δεν θα φέρει ευτυχία στη ζωή του,αλλά θα την κάνει ακόμη χειρότερα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ολοι οι υπολοιποι εισαι μονο εσυ .....


Για αυτό το λέω.
Εμένα αν με δεις πως είμαι,θα κάνεις εμετό.

----------


## Mariah

First World problems , οχι αστεια

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πραγματικά θέλω μερικοί να μπείτε στη θέση μου!
> Να δείτε πως είναι να προτείνετε φανατικά με κάθε τρόπο σε κάποιον,κάτι που δεν θα φέρει ευτυχία στη ζωή του,αλλά θα την κάνει ακόμη χειρότερα!


Ρε φίλε δεν μπορείς να προτείνεις "φανατικά" όπως λες κάτι..το ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ εμπεριέχει μέσα του την έννοια της πιθανότητας, τυπου "αμα σου ταιριαζει αυτη η λυση καλώς αν οχι χεστηκαμε". Αυτό σημαίνει προτείνω. Ο μόνος φανατισμενος είσαι εσύ. Ο μόνος με άκαμπτο σκεπτικό και κολλημένος εδώ είσαι εσύ. Αυτό καλέ μου γουάι δεν είναι πια παιχνίδι, είναι σοβαρή νεύρωση. Δεν είναι διάγνωση είναι κάτι γενικό, αλλά αν θεωρηθεί λάθος που στο λέω χεστηκα, ας φάω παρατήρηση. Χρειαζεσαι βοήθεια δεν σκέφτεσαι καθόλου σωστά.
Έχεις πάρει δύο κουφια επιχειρήματα και δύο χαζές λέξεις που σου φαίνονται ωραίες και τα πετάς συνέχεια νομίζοντας πως κάτι λες: Ότι " θεοποιουν" μερικοί τις μέτριες και τις άσχημες και τις "θεοποιουν" και μπλα μπλα...και ότι σου προτείνουν όλοι κάτι "φανατικά". Και όχι απλά επιμενεις ΕΣΥ φανατικα με αυτά τα επιχειρήματα, είναι και εντελώς ψευδή, έξω από την πραγματικοτητα. Κανείς δεν θεοποιει κανέναν και κανείς δεν φανατιζεται (εκτός από εσενα). Οπότε σταματα να γράφεις μπούρδες γιατί αλλιώς συγνώμη κι όλας αλλά αξιζεις τη καζουρα και τα θέλει ο κωλος σου.

----------


## kavkaz

> Για αυτό το λέω.
> Εμένα αν με δεις πως είμαι,θα κάνεις εμετό.


εμενα τα χερια μου ειναι σαν αυτουνου που εβαλες στο λινκ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε φίλε δεν μπορείς να προτείνεις "φανατικά" όπως λες κάτι..το ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ εμπεριέχει μέσα του την έννοια της πιθανότητας, τυπου "αμα σου ταιριαζει αυτη η λυση καλώς αν οχι χεστηκαμε". Αυτό σημαίνει προτείνω. Ο μόνος φανατισμενος είσαι εσύ. Ο μόνος με άκαμπτο σκεπτικό και κολλημένος εδώ είσαι εσύ. Αυτό καλέ μου γουάι δεν είναι πια παιχνίδι, είναι σοβαρή νεύρωση. Δεν είναι διάγνωση είναι κάτι γενικό, αλλά αν θεωρηθεί λάθος που στο λέω χεστηκα, ας φάω παρατήρηση. Χρειαζεσαι βοήθεια δεν σκέφτεσαι καθόλου σωστά.
> Έχεις πάρει δύο κουφια επιχειρήματα και δύο χαζές λέξεις που σου φαίνονται ωραίες και τα πετάς συνέχεια νομίζοντας πως κάτι λες: Ότι " θεοποιουν" μερικοί τις μέτριες και τις άσχημες και τις "θεοποιουν" και μπλα μπλα...και ότι σου προτείνουν όλοι κάτι "φανατικά". Και όχι απλά επιμενεις ΕΣΥ φανατικα με αυτά τα επιχειρήματα, είναι και εντελώς ψευδή, έξω από την πραγματικοτητα. Κανείς δεν θεοποιει κανέναν και κανείς δεν φανατιζεται (εκτός από εσενα). Οπότε σταματα να γράφεις μπούρδες γιατί αλλιώς συγνώμη κι όλας αλλά αξιζεις τη καζουρα και τα θέλει ο κωλος σου.


Α φταίω και για όλα δηλαδή.
Και ιδίως που ζητώ κάτι μη παράλογο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εμενα τα χερια μου ειναι σαν αυτουνου που εβαλες στο λινκ


Όλες οι όμορφες δηλαδή στα πόδια σου.....
Εμένα αν με δείς,παίζει να κάνεις και εμετό.

----------


## kavkaz

κανω και χωρις να σε δω χαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κανω και χωρις να σε δω χαχαχαχα


Γιατί ξέρεις πως είμαι?

----------


## kavkaz

οχι απο αυτα που γραφεις...ολο λες οτι θα εβγαζες ασχημη συμπεριφορα σε ασχημες αλλα δεν κανεις τιποτα εγω σου προτεινω αμα βλεπεις ψωναρες να τις φτυνεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι απο αυτα που γραφεις...ολο λες οτι θα εβγαζες ασχημη συμπεριφορα σε ασχημες αλλα δεν κανεις τιποτα εγω σου προτεινω αμα βλεπεις ψωναρες να τις φτυνεις


Γιατί έτσι?
Να φτύνω γενικά τις όμορφες?
Και να πάω με μέτριες και άσχημες?

----------


## kavkaz

ρεεεε τις ψωναρες ειπα τι δεν καταλαβαινεις; εγω δεν κρινω τους αλλους απο την εμφανιση αλλα αν η αλλη ειναι 100 κιλα φοραει μια κουρτινα και εξω εχει αλαζονικη συμπεριφορα και υφος το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να παθει κανα ατυχημα τις ομορφες επισης τους αντρες δεν τους βλεπω καν και σε ρωταω γιατι καθεσαι εδω και δεν βγαινεις να σνομπαρεις ολες αυτες ε; φοβασαι;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ρεεεε τις ψωναρες ειπα τι δεν καταλαβαινεις; εγω δεν κρινω τους αλλους απο την εμφανιση αλλα αν η αλλη ειναι 100 κιλα φοραει μια κουρτινα και εξω εχει αλαζονικη συμπεριφορα και υφος το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να παθει κανα ατυχημα τις ομορφες επισης τους αντρες δεν τους βλεπω καν και σε ρωταω γιατι καθεσαι εδω και δεν βγαινεις να σνομπαρεις ολες αυτες ε; φοβασαι;


Ναι,γιατί δεν έχω και αυτοπεποίθηση.
Αλλίως θα ήμουν με όμορφη σε εμφάνιση.

----------


## kavkaz

παρορμηση δεν εχεις; φιλε εγω νιωθω ζωντανος μονο οταν πληγωνω η χτυπαω αλλους για δοκιμασε το εεε ξερεις τι να κανεις; πηγαινε μιλα σε καμια ψωναρα ομορφα και μετα προσβαλε την χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παρορμηση δεν εχεις; φιλε εγω νιωθω ζωντανος μονο οταν πληγωνω η χτυπαω αλλους για δοκιμασε το εεε ξερεις τι να κανεις; πηγαινε μιλα σε καμια ψωναρα ομορφα και μετα προσβαλε την χαχαχα


Ντροπαλός είμαι ρε άνθρωπε.
Μπα,θα προτιμούσα να χτυπήσω καμιά άσχημη ή μέτρια.
Αλλά εδώ μιλάω για φλερτ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

..............................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αυτό το πράγμα το έχουν κάνει κάποια μέλη(admforall,Anakin,rea,elis,turtle,Αλαφ ροϊσκιωτος,Μαρούλι,κύριος, ελτζούκος,giang,noumac),γιατί θεωρούν ότι μόνο με τέτοιες θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος.Δεν καταλαβαίνουν όμως,όπως και πολλοί από εσάς,ότι με τέτοιες γυναίκες,θα μεγαλώσει ακόμη περισσότερο το πρόβλημα.Το να θεοποιούμε κάτι μέτριο ή άσχημο,είναι τεράστιο λάθος.Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι αν δεν βοηθάνε κάποιον σε αυτό που θέλει,τα κάνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
Δείτε και μόνοι σας:





> κατι που δεν σκεφτικες...αντε πες και την βρισκεις την ομορφη την εξυπνη την ετσι οπως την θες,πες πως γινετε το θαυμα ρε παιδι μου,τι να την κανεις?να την κοιτας στα ματια?που θα κρατησει ολο αυτο 3 λεπτα και μετα θα λες πω δεν πηγενα με 100 κνιτισες και χ.α και να περνουσα τωρα καλα με την ομορφη ολο το βραδυ...





> κάποια μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις κι θα είσαι 60 δεν θα σου σηκώνετε και θα λες τι μαλάκια έκανα με την κνιτισα και την χρυσαυγιτισα και εκείνη και την άλλη





> Αν δεν έχεις αναλογίες μοντέλου, τότε οχι, δυσκολα θα βρεις εντυπωσιακη κοπέλα.
> 
> Παρότι κατανοώ τις κατευναστικες και "ανθρωπιστικες" απόψεις/απαντήσεις που μπορει πολλοί να σου δώσουν εδω μέσα, δυστυχώς, μεχρι ενος βαθμου εχεις δίκιο. Η εξωτερικη εμφανιση μετράει και Οι ανθρωποι κοιτουν καποιον να ειναι στο δικο τους επίπεδο, δλδ σίγουρα μια Γυναίκα που γυμνάζεται 10 χρονια και εχει κοιλιακους δεν θα κάτσει να κάνει σχέση με εναν μπυροκοιλιά, ή μια αρκετα ομορφη και ψηλή κοπέλα δεν θα κοιτάξει να κανει σχέση με τον Averaje Joe, οπως λενε και οι -οχι τόσο φιλοι μας - Αμερικάνοι. 
> 
> Οπότε, οπως λέει και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου, ποια είναι η λύση:
> 
> Συμβιβασμός
> 
> Η σχέση εχει να κάνει με το τι προσφέρεις "στο τραπεζι". Αν η άλλη εχει να προσφέρει ένα υψος 1.90, παραστάσεις μοντέλου, δυο μεταπτυχιακά και πρωτάθλημα στη γυμναστική, θα απαιτήσει απο τη σχέση της να εχει πετύχει κάτι ισάξιο (οχι ανάλογο, αλλά ισάξιο).
> ...





> παντως αυτή η ΧΑγιτισσα που ειπες αλλα και η κνιτισσα.. φαινοντε ενδιαφέρουσες περιπτώσεις.... θα γνωρίσεις και διαφορετικες αποψεις για τα πολιτικα δρωμενα... ασε που θα χεις και λογο για να τις χωρισεις





> η ομορφια είναι παντα σχετικη ξεκινα με ότι εχεις... και στο μελλον βλέπεις... γιατι τα χρονια περνανε γρηγορα και μην φανταστείς ακομα και να πετυχεις καποια ''ωραια'' ότι θα κατσει μαζι σου.. ειδικα αν το σεξ είναι χαλια από την μερια σου και αυτή είναι πιο προχωρημενη....





> Βρες καποια μετρια να περασεις καλα






> Γουαι βρες μια ασχημη και χοντρη.Στις γυναικες παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρες και οι ασχημες ειναι παντα καλες ενω οι ομορφες ηλιθιες και κακες.






> Γουαι εγω πιστευω οτι αξιζεις απο χοντρη και κατω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Α κρατάς και αρχείο βλέπω........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Α κρατάς και αρχείο βλέπω........


Πάντα.....
Για να καταλάβεις πως κάποια μέλη δεν βοηθούν,αλλά το αντίθετο.
Μην σου πω,ότι δεν ξέρουν να βοηθούν και κανέναν.....

----------


## nick190813

ρε γουαι σταματα πια εχεις γινει τελειως εμμονικος δεν το καταλαβαινεις?
να σ πω αυτα π λες στο φορουμ τα λες και σ φιλους σ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ρε γουαι σταματα πια εχεις γινει τελειως εμμονικος δεν το καταλαβαινεις?
> να σ πω αυτα π λες στο φορουμ τα λες και σ φιλους σ?


Τι σε νοιάζει τι κάνω?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Παιδιά τι μου προτείνετε για το καλοκαίρι:
Παραλία και βλέμματα από μέτριες και άσχημες ή γυμναστήριο και διατροφή για να έχω ελπίδες με όμορφες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και δεν γίνομαι καθόλου υπερβολικός.
Απλά κάποια μέλη δεν ξέρουν να βοηθάνε κόσμο και προτείνουν ότι να'ναι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και δεν γίνομαι καθόλου υπερβολικός.
> Απλά κάποια μέλη δεν ξέρουν να βοηθάνε κόσμο και προτείνουν ότι να'ναι.


Τα μεγαλοποιείς λίγο, πρότειναν δεν σε υποχρέωσαν να πας με κάποια που δεν σ΄αρέσει..
Στην τελική ούτε όμορφη σου έφερε κανείς, ούτε άσχημη ........

----------


## arntaben

Κι αλλο θεμα? ελεος ποια 
Εαν θελετε να μας αφησει με το θεμα του για τις ομορφες μην απαντατε δεν εχω βρει αλλη λυση ποια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τα μεγαλοποιείς λίγο, πρότειναν δεν σε υποχρέωσαν να πας με κάποια που δεν σ΄αρέσει..
> Στην τελική ούτε όμορφη σου έφερε κανείς, ούτε άσχημη ........


Ξαναδιάβασε λίγο και τα σχόλια που πόσταρα από μερικούς.

----------


## nick190813

αφου ειναι τελειως εμμονικος πια,πρεπει να πας για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη ,εισαι ψυχολογικα αρρωστος γουαι...καταλαβε το ,πια αυτη η εμμονη σ ειναι απιστευτη...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αφου ειναι τελειως εμμονικος πια,πρεπει να πας για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη ,εισαι ψυχολογικα αρρωστος γουαι...καταλαβε το ,πια αυτη η εμμονη σ ειναι απιστευτη...


Επειδή θέλω κάτι που δεν είναι παράλογο?

----------


## nick190813

κιουμπ και γουαι ,τι θα γινει μεταξυ σας ε?σαν θελει η νυφη και ο γαμρπος τυφλα να εχουν οι υπολοιποι...αντε θα τα βρειτε?εδω υπαρχει μια χημεια..καποιος πρεπει να κανει το πρωτο βημα ομως για να τα βρειτε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κιουμπ και γουαι ,τι θα γινει μεταξυ σας ε?σαν θελει η νυφη και ο γαμρπος τυφλα να εχουν οι υπολοιποι...αντε θα τα βρειτε?εδω υπαρχει μια χημεια..καποιος πρεπει να κανει το πρωτο βημα ομως για να τα βρειτε...


Συνεχίζεις.
Αν δεν είναι όμορφη,δεν δέχομαι.

----------


## nick190813

ρε σου λεω ειναι πολυ ωραια κοπελα...κιουμπ εσυ τι λες?σ αρεσει ο γουαι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ρε σου λεω ειναι πολυ ωραια κοπελα...κιουμπ εσυ τι λες?σ αρεσει ο γουαι?


Την έχεις δει?
Αλλά μάλλον με δουλεύεις.

----------


## nick190813

κιουμπ εξαφανιστηκες? ελα εδω αγαπητη κιουμπ.........

----------


## cdeleted29517

Hρθα ..........

----------


## nick190813

τι θα γινει με τον γουαι...το εχεις το παιδι στο περιμενε...αυτος για σενα λεει συνεχεια:p

----------


## M87

Μια φορά και ένα καιρό, όταν ήμουν παιδί ακόμα, στο δημοτικό σχολείο που πήγαινα, οι συμπάθειες μεταξύ των παιδιών ήταν ποικίλες... Της ψηλής μπορεί να της άρεσε ο χοντρούλης, του ψηλού η παχουλή, της κοντής ο ψηλός κλπ. Με το που φτάσαμε στην εφηβεία, τα αγόρια θέλανε ένα μόνο πρότυπο: Ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά. Και αυτό γιατί είναι το στερεότυπο το οποίο σερβιριζόταν από τα περιοδικά, την τηλεόραση, τον κινηματογράφο κλπ - τόσο πριν, όσο και κατά την διάρκεια ή μετά την εφηβεία μας.

Οι μέλλουσες γυναίκες ξεκίνησαν κάπου εκεί τον αγώνα δρόμου προκειμένου να ικανοποιήσουν τις "νέες" αλλά περιέργως "ομοιόμορφες" απαιτήσεις των αγοριών γύρω τους με δίαιτες, γυμναστική και στην αμερική στα 18 με πλαστικές εγχειρήσεις για να φτιάξουν το στήθος ή τη μύτη τους.

Αν, από όλη την ποικιλία γυναικείων σωματότυπων προβάλλεται το ένα εκατομμυριοστό των αναλογιών και αυτό το βελτιώνουν και με photoshop τι αντίδραση περιμένεις μια γυναίκα να έχει προκειμένου να νιώσει ότι γίνεται αποδεκτή από το άλλο φύλο; Ή μήπως περιμένει κάποιος να πάει κόντρα στα ένστικτα της σχετικά με την δημιουργία οικογένειας; Τώρα μάλιστα έχουν αρχίσει να προβάλουν τα σώματα ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΕΖΗΤΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΩΝ ... αυτά των Ολυμπιονικών!!!

Μετά προστέθηκε και ο "φεμινισμός" και η "η ισότητα" στο προσκήνιο όπου οι "καταπιεσμένες γυναίκες" αντάλλαξαν την μητρότητα με την αυτάρκεια/αυτονομία, την χειραφέτηση και την καριέρα. Σήμερα όμως παρακαλάνε να καλοπαντρευτούν για να μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν παιδιά στο σπίτι ενασχολούμενες με "οικιακά".

*Για να καταλήξω κάπου, επειδή ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ και το πως νιώθαμε ο ένας για τον άλλο όταν ήμασταν μικροί ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ*. Προτείνω WhyAlwaysMe όταν βγαίνεις έξω να έχεις στην τσέπη μα μετροταινία και ένα κανταράκι. Με την μετροταινία θα μετράς την άλλη για να μη σε ρίξει ή να μη τη ρίξεις... με το κανταράκι θα αλληλοζυγίζεστε για να μη ρίξει ο ένας τον άλλο πάλι στη συναλλαγή... Να θυμάσαι όμως, ότι όταν ήσουν στο δημοτικό, δεν είχε κανένας σας το ίδιο στερεότυπο πρότυπο για την φίλη του ή τον φίλο της. Προφανώς τότε δεν σας απασχολούσε ΜΟΝΟ το περιτύλιγμα.

Εν ολίγοις - και επειδή το θέμα σχέσεων έχει καταλήξει να είναι επίσκεψη σε κρεοπωλείο - διαφωνώ με το σκεπτικό του "ψηλή με ψηλό", "λεπτή με λεπτό", "χοντρή με χοντρό". Την επόμενη φορά που θα το προτείνει αυτό κάποιος/α, να την βγάλει να την μετρήσει και να την συγκρίνει με της/του συντρόφου του/της.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τι θα γινει με τον γουαι...το εχεις το παιδι στο περιμενε...αυτος για σενα λεει συνεχεια:p


Κρατώ όπλο.
Θες να είσαι ο επόμενος μετά την cube?

----------


## nick190813

> Κρατώ όπλο.
> Θες να είσαι ο επόμενος μετά την cube?


εγω κραταω δυο μπαζουκες και ενα αλυσοπριονω προσεχε γουαι ,προσεχε καλα αυτο σ λεω μονο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εγω κραταω δυο μπαζουκες και ενα αλυσοπριονω προσεχε γουαι ,προσεχε καλα αυτο σ λεω μονο


Έχω ολόκληρο οπλοστάσιο εδώ,πρόσεχε.

----------


## nick190813

> Έχω ολόκληρο οπλοστάσιο εδώ,πρόσεχε.


εγω εχω μια π****α 20 εκατοστα θες να δεις τι οπλο γινεται στα καταλληλα χερια?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εγω εχω μια π****α 20 εκατοστα θες να δεις τι οπλο γινεται στα καταλληλα χερια?


Σε στύση η χαλάρωση;
Γιατί φαίνεσαι και λίγο ψώνιο.:ρ

----------


## nick190813

> Σε στύση η χαλάρωση;
> Γιατί φαίνεσαι και λίγο ψώνιο.:ρ


σε στυση ειναι 23 την εχω μετρησει με μετρο...σε χαλαρωση ειναι πιο λιγα ,αλλα ειναι το δυνατοτερο οπλο μου..

----------


## M87

> Μια φορά και ένα καιρό, όταν ήμουν παιδί ακόμα, στο δημοτικό σχολείο που πήγαινα, οι συμπάθειες μεταξύ των παιδιών ήταν ποικίλες... Της ψηλής μπορεί να της άρεσε ο χοντρούλης, του ψηλού η παχουλή, της κοντής ο ψηλός κλπ. Με το που φτάσαμε στην εφηβεία, τα αγόρια θέλανε ένα μόνο πρότυπο: Ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά. Και αυτό γιατί είναι το στερεότυπο το οποίο σερβιριζόταν από τα περιοδικά, την τηλεόραση, τον κινηματογράφο κλπ - τόσο πριν, όσο και κατά την διάρκεια ή μετά την εφηβεία μας.
> 
> Οι μέλλουσες γυναίκες ξεκίνησαν κάπου εκεί τον αγώνα δρόμου προκειμένου να ικανοποιήσουν τις "νέες" αλλά περιέργως "ομοιόμορφες" απαιτήσεις των αγοριών γύρω τους με δίαιτες, γυμναστική και στην αμερική στα 18 με πλαστικές εγχειρήσεις για να φτιάξουν το στήθος ή τη μύτη τους.
> 
> Αν, από όλη την ποικιλία γυναικείων σωματότυπων προβάλλεται το ένα εκατομμυριοστό των αναλογιών και αυτό το βελτιώνουν και με photoshop τι αντίδραση περιμένεις μια γυναίκα να έχει προκειμένου να νιώσει ότι γίνεται αποδεκτή από το άλλο φύλο; Ή μήπως περιμένει κάποιος να πάει κόντρα στα ένστικτα της σχετικά με την δημιουργία οικογένειας; Τώρα μάλιστα έχουν αρχίσει να προβάλουν τα σώματα ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΕΖΗΤΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΩΝ ... αυτά των Ολυμπιονικών!!!
> 
> Μετά προστέθηκε και ο "φεμινισμός" και η "ισότητα" στο προσκήνιο όπου οι "καταπιεσμένες γυναίκες" αντάλλαξαν την μητρότητα με την αυτάρκεια/αυτονομία, την χειραφέτηση και την καριέρα. Σήμερα όμως παρακαλάνε να καλοπαντρευτούν για να μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν παιδιά στο σπίτι ενασχολούμενες με "οικιακά".
> 
> *Για να καταλήξω κάπου, επειδή ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ και το πως νιώθαμε ο ένας για τον άλλο όταν ήμασταν μικροί ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ*. Προτείνω WhyAlwaysMe όταν βγαίνεις έξω να έχεις στην τσέπη μα μετροταινία και ένα κανταράκι. Με την μετροταινία θα μετράς την άλλη για να μη σε ρίξει ή να μη τη ρίξεις... με το κανταράκι θα αλληλοζυγίζεστε για να μη ρίξει ο ένας τον άλλο πάλι στη συναλλαγή... Να θυμάσαι όμως, ότι όταν ήσουν στο δημοτικό, δεν είχε κανένας σας το ίδιο στερεότυπο πρότυπο για την φίλη του ή τον φίλο της. Προφανώς τότε δεν σας απασχολούσε ΜΟΝΟ το περιτύλιγμα.
> ...


Σε θέμα με τίτλο "ΘΕΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΣΧΗΜΩΝ..." ή κάπως έτσι δεν απάντησα; Ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Macgyver

> Hρθα ..........


Εσυ , κιουμπ , εχεις πολυ πλακα , ωραιος τυπος φαινεσαι ..........το καταλαβα και απο την ' συνομιλια ' που ειχαμε .......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εσυ , κιουμπ , εχεις πολυ πλακα , ωραιος τυπος φαινεσαι ..........το καταλαβα και απο την ' συνομιλια ' που ειχαμε .......


Να σαι καλά.......

----------


## Macgyver

> Να σαι καλά.......



Kαλουτσικα ειμαι ........εσυ καλα ? δε μου λες , κιουμπ , πως καταλαβαινεις αν ενα παξιμαδι εχει ξεραθει ? ( δεν ειναι αινιγμα , απορια ειναι ) ..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Kαλουτσικα ειμαι ........εσυ καλα ? δε μου λες , κιουμπ , πως καταλαβαινεις αν ενα παξιμαδι εχει ξεραθει ? ( δεν ειναι αινιγμα , απορια ειναι ) ..


Βλέπεις πόσο νερό απορροφούν αυτά που νομίζεις ξερά σε σχέση με αυτά που θεωρείς μη ξερά???? πρακτικά αδύνατο...
Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς έχουν υγρασία για να την χάσουν? Και να έχουν θα είναι μικρή, άρα βλέπεις διαφορά ?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> τα αγόρια θέλανε ένα μόνο πρότυπο: Ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά.


Υπερβαλλεις.Πολλοι ακομα σημερα θελουν μια κοντουλα με πεταχτο κωλαρακι και κανονικο βυζι :D

Παντως χωρις πλακα,καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις,αλλα εγω αλλα προτυπα εχω υπ'οψιν μου να κυριαρχουν.Αυτο που περιγραφεις εσυ κυριαρχει πιο πολυ στα μεσα,παρα στους αντρες.

Πχ ξερω ελαχιστους που να χουν θεμα με το υψος.Με τα κιλα ναι.




> Εν ολίγοις - και επειδή το θέμα σχέσεων έχει καταλήξει να είναι επίσκεψη σε κρεοπωλείο - διαφωνώ με το σκεπτικό του "ψηλή με ψηλό", "λεπτή με λεπτό", "χοντρή με χοντρό". Την επόμενη φορά που θα το προτείνει αυτό κάποιος/α, να την βγάλει να την μετρήσει και να την συγκρίνει με της/του συντρόφου του/της.


Και συμφωνω και διαφωνω με το σκεπτικο που εξεθεσες.
Συμφωνω απο την αποψη,οτι πολλοι αντρες ειναι οντως υπερβολικα κολλημενοι με αυτα τα προτυπα (που συχνα ειναι και ανθυγιεινα).
Διαφωνω απο την αποψη,οτι ειναι φυσικο να αρεσει σε ολους και ολες το ωραιο,και το ωραιο δε σημαινει απαραιτητα 1,80,κοκκαλιαρα,με τελειο δερμα και με τεραστια βυζια.

Επισης,βρισκω φυσιολογικο καποιος με χ προσοντα να ψαχνει κατι αντιστοιχο,αρκει να μην γινεται επιφανειακος.
Πολλοι παρασυρονται απο την εμφανιση και μπλεκουν με τελειως σκαρτους ανθρωπους,γιατι ειναι επιφανειακοι.

Το θεμα ειναι να χεις σωστα κριτηρια και να ξερεις να κανεις εκπτωσεις σε αυτα κατα περιπτωση.
Ξερω ανθρωπους 45 χρονων,ανυπαντρους,που κοιτανε μικρουλες ντιβες,με αναλογιες μοντελου για γαμο.
Ε αυτοι,ειτε δε θα παντρευτουν ποτε,ειτε θα κανουν διαλυμενους γαμους και ειναι αξιοι της μοιρας τους φυσικα.




> Μετά προστέθηκε και ο "φεμινισμός" και η "η ισότητα" στο προσκήνιο όπου οι "καταπιεσμένες γυναίκες" αντάλλαξαν την μητρότητα με την αυτάρκεια/αυτονομία, την χειραφέτηση και την καριέρα. Σήμερα όμως παρακαλάνε να καλοπαντρευτούν για να μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν παιδιά στο σπίτι ενασχολούμενες με "οικιακά".


Νταξει,εδω το χασες τελειως.Αν δεν υπηρχε ο φεμινισμος,θα τελειωνες ενα λυκειο με το ζορι,και απο τα 18 θα γινοσουν η κουνελα καποιου αντρα με τον οποιο σε παντρεψαν με το ζορι οι δικοι σου.Ο οποιος εννοειται θα σε ειχε σηκω πανω κατσε κατω,και το κερατο και το ξυλο θα ηταν δεδομενο.
Δεν νομιζω να θελες να ζεις ετσι.

----------


## κύριος

why εγω πιστευω σε σενα το εχεις αλλα δεν το ξερεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why εγω πιστευω σε σενα το εχεις αλλα δεν το ξερεις.


Σε τι πιστεύεις πως το έχω,''κύριε''?

----------


## κύριος

> Σε πιστεύεις πως το έχω,''κύριε''?


μπορεις να χαρακτηρισεις τον εαυτο σου ως ειλικρινη ανθρωπο?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μπορεις να χαρακτηρισεις τον εαυτο σου ως ειλικρινη ανθρωπο?


Γιατί ρωτάς?

----------


## κύριος

> Γιατί ρωτάς?


αρχικα μην απαντας με ερωτηση γιατι καταληγει ατελειωτο τσατ...γιατι αυτο που θες να πετυχεις ειναι 5-10 λεπτα ειλικρινιας.δεν σου κανω πλακα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αρχικα μην απαντας με ερωτηση γιατι καταληγει ατελειωτο τσατ...γιατι αυτο που θες να πετυχεις ειναι 5-10 λεπτα ειλικρινιας.δεν σου κανω πλακα


Ως ένα βαθμό,ναι με θεωρώ ειλικρινή.

----------


## serios

138 σελίδες.παρακαλώ να αλλάξει ο τίτλος ''Γιατί κάποια μέλη δεν με καταλαβαίνετε''
Μετά από τέτοια Οδύσσεια απόψεων ο τίτλος υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη των μελών.Άραγε κάποιοι επιμένουν να μη καταλαβαίνουν ή ο θεματοθέτης δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για να εξηγήσει ή να κατανοήσει αυτά που λέγονται;;
Τέτοια ανακύκλωση δεν ξαναείδα.
Σόρρυ αν γίνομαι επικριτικός.

----------


## serios

Θα ξεπεράσει κ το θέμα ''Τι σκέφτεστε'' που απαρτίζεται από σκέψεις 1000 ατόμων.Και εδώ μιλάμε για μια σκέψη.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ.Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;;

----------


## archangel

> Πρασινη, με 2 κεραιες στο κεφαλι, και 3 μετρα υψος. Σε καλυψα? :p



Αν δεν ελεγες τις κεραίες θα ελεγα πως είσαι η She-hulk :ρ χαχαχα

----------


## Mariah

> Αν δεν ελεγες τις κεραίες θα ελεγα πως είσαι η She-hulk :ρ χαχαχα


Ζηλευεις τα 3 μετρα υψος μου και για αυτο τα λες :p

----------


## archangel

> Για αυτό το λέω.
> Εμένα αν με δεις πως είμαι,θα κάνεις εμετό.



Ρε Why ειλικρινα απο που είσαι;
Απο την ομορφουπολη;
Σε ειδα και είσαι μια χαρα παιδι, αρα για να θεωρείσαι στον τόπο σου ασχημος τότε πρεπει να είσαι σε καποιο μερός που εχει μόνο μοντέλα ή κι εγω δεν ξερω τι!!!!!
Ελεως πια!!!!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Ζηλευεις τα 3 μετρα υψος μου και για αυτο τα λες :p



Με καταλαβες!!!!!!!! γαμωτο :ρ

----------


## M87

> Υπερβαλλεις.Πολλοι ακομα σημερα θελουν μια κοντουλα με πεταχτο κωλαρακι και κανονικο βυζι :D


Διαφωνώ μαζί σου επειδή:

1ον Το πρότυπο που περιέγραψα (ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά) είναι αυτό το οποίο προβάλλεται στην συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των ΜΜΕ, περιοδικών, κινηματογράφο κλπ.
2ον Ο έφηβος όταν αρχίζει να ψάχνει για "εμπνεύση" σε ότι αφορά την ερωτική διάσταση της ζωής του, είναι 9 προς 1 πιθανότερο να "τύχει"* να δει γυμνή ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά παρά ότιδήποτε άλλο.
3ον Αποδεικνύεται από την συμπεριφορά και τους στόχους των σημερινών γυναικών οι οποίες - στη συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία - παρακαλάνε και προσεύχονται να γίνουν ψηλές, λεπτές με μεγάλα βυζιά. Αν όμως δεν σε πείθει το επιχείρημα μου διάβασε το 4ον.
4ον Ρώτα τις περιπτώσεις νευρικής ανορεξίας και βουλιμισμού σχετικά με το ιδανικό (κατά την άποψη τους) σώμα. Αν σου απαντήσει καμία "κοντουλα με πεταχτο κωλαρακι και κανονικο βυζι" κάθομαι να μου τρυπήσεις τη μύτη.
5ον Αν δεις φίλο σου ή γνωστό σου να αλλάζει "τα γούστα" τα οποία του επιβλήθηκαν στην εφηβεία του, αργότερα στη ζωή του, σφύρα μου κλέφτικα. Εφ' όσον συνδέθηκαν αυτά με την δυνατότητα να κάνει "κουκου", τα πρότυπα του θα αλλάξουν μετά τον ενταφιασμό.

* Ο όρος "τύχει" έχει τόση σχέση με την τύχη όσο και τα μνημόνια με την ελληνική οικονομία (έτυχαν).




> Παντως χωρις πλακα,καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις,αλλα εγω αλλα προτυπα εχω υπ'οψιν μου να κυριαρχουν.Αυτο που περιγραφεις εσυ κυριαρχει πιο πολυ στα μεσα,παρα στους αντρες.


Δεν νομίζω. Μπορεί να μένω σε διαφορετική γειτονιά από τη δική σου, αλλά οι γυναίκες στην περιοχή μου αγοράζουν ΟΛΕΣ και γόβες με τακούνι.




> Πχ ξερω ελαχιστους που να χουν θεμα με το υψος.Με τα κιλα ναι.


Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι το θέμα το έχουν και με τα δύο (ύψος και κιλά). Δεν είναι τυχαίο το "πρότυπο" ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά.




> Και συμφωνω και διαφωνω με το σκεπτικο που εξεθεσες.
> Συμφωνω απο την αποψη,οτι πολλοι αντρες ειναι οντως υπερβολικα κολλημενοι με αυτα τα προτυπα (που συχνα ειναι και ανθυγιεινα).
> Διαφωνω απο την αποψη,οτι ειναι φυσικο να αρεσει σε ολους και ολες το ωραιο,και το ωραιο δε σημαινει απαραιτητα 1,80,κοκκαλιαρα,με τελειο δερμα και με τεραστια βυζια.


Και ποιός ορίζει τι είναι ωραίο; Η τηλεόραση; Το μαρί κλαιρ; το κοσμοπολιταν (ου αφοδεύσω); Δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικά "ωραίο". Ακόμα και μια αράχνη για μια άλλη αράχνη είναι ωραία... και χεστήκανε για το αν εσύ, εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος πιστεύει ότι δεν είναι ωραίες. Αυτά που λέω αποδεικνύονται από το τι σμίλευαν ή ζωγράφιζαν οι άνθρωποι αιώνες πριν την σημερινή εποχή. Η αφροδίτη της Μήλου είναι "τόφαλος" για τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Μη μιλήσω για σύγκριση σημερινών γυναικών με αυτές που ζωγράφιζε ο Botticelli. Άστο καλύτερα. Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα πρότυπα των τότε εποχών (αρχαία Ελλάδα και αναγέννηση που έφερα ως παράδειγμα) με τα σημερινά, είναι η χειραγώγιση της κοινής γνώμης. Τότε δεν γινόταν (δεν υπήρχαν τα μέσα βλέπεις) ενώ σήμερα είναι εφικτό. Αν τώρα μου πεις "*εμένα τα παιδιά μου δεν βλέπουν τηλεόραση για να επηρρεάζονται*", εγώ θα σου απαντήσω "*μη στεναχοριέσαι... πάνε στου γείτονα και βλέπουν*".




> Επισης,βρισκω φυσιολογικο καποιος με χ προσοντα να ψαχνει κατι αντιστοιχο,αρκει να μην γινεται επιφανειακος. Πολλοι παρασυρονται απο την εμφανιση και μπλεκουν με τελειως σκαρτους ανθρωπους,γιατι ειναι επιφανειακοι.


Έλα μου ντε όμως που οι άνθρωποι σήμερα στην πλειοψηφία τους ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ επιφανειακοί;! Βλέπεις Νοέμβρη μήνα, γυναίκα σε στάση λεωφορείου με κινητό αει γ****** 5ης γενιάς και παπούτσια πάνινα!!! Ή, ποιός δεν έχει δει κάποιον με πανάκριβο αυτοκίνητο το οποίο πληρώνει με δόσεις ενώ έχει υποθηκευμένο το σπίτι του; Έχεις ακούσει τίποτα περί "κόκκινων δανείων"; Γεμάτα τέτοιες εξυπνάδες είναι! Είδες πουθενά ωριμότητα στα όσα περιγράφω; Συνεπώς, η έκθεση στα παραπάνω πρότυπα απλά ολοκληρώνει το έγκλημα. Και η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι *Ο ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ ΞΟΔΕΥΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ*.




> Το θεμα ειναι να χεις σωστα κριτηρια και να ξερεις να κανεις εκπτωσεις σε αυτα κατα περιπτωση.
> Ξερω ανθρωπους 45 χρονων,ανυπαντρους,που κοιτανε μικρουλες ντιβες,με αναλογιες μοντελου για γαμο.
> Ε αυτοι,ειτε δε θα παντρευτουν ποτε,ειτε θα κανουν διαλυμενους γαμους και ειναι αξιοι της μοιρας τους φυσικα.


Και ποιός - αλλά και πως - θα ορίσει τα σωστά κριτήρια; Θα κάτσει ο γονιός να επιπλήξει το γιό του επειδή του κάνει κούκου με κάτι που είδε στην τηλεόραση; Θα τα ψάλλει της κόρης επειδή θέλει να γίνει αποδεκτή από το άλλο φύλο; Σε ποιά ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας τα έχεις δει αυτά να τα δω και γω; Είδες σήμερα να προωθείτε - με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο - η ωριμότητα των ατόμων (ανδρών / γυναικών); Που ζεις Αλαφροισκιωτε;




> Νταξει,εδω το χασες τελειως.Αν δεν υπηρχε ο φεμινισμος,θα τελειωνες ενα λυκειο με το ζορι,και απο τα 18 θα γινοσουν η κουνελα καποιου αντρα με τον οποιο σε παντρεψαν με το ζορι οι δικοι σου.Ο οποιος εννοειται θα σε ειχε σηκω πανω κατσε κατω,και το κερατο και το ξυλο θα ηταν δεδομενο.
> Δεν νομιζω να θελες να ζεις ετσι.


Και ποιός σου είπε εσένα ότι μη-φεμινισμός συνεπάγεται αμορφωσιά, γεννοβόλημα, γάμο με το ζόρι, ξυλοδαρμό και κέρατο;;; Πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα το ένα από το άλλο. Να ξεχωρίσουμε μερικά πραγματάκια για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε. Η γυναίκα "μιας άλλης εποχής" εργαζότανε. Δεν το έξυνε με spa και μανικιούρ ξέρεις. Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου αλλά οι σημερινές γιαγιάδες βγάζανε περισσότερη δουλειά από ότι αντέχεις εσύ και εγώ σήμερα. Και δεν δουλεύανε πίσω από γραφείο με Η/Υ και τηλέφωνο. Δουλεύανε χωράφι αν έχεις υπόψιν σου... ή σε περιβόλι, μποστάνι, αμπέλι. Η διαφορά υπάρχει στην ποιότητα και την ποσότητα της εργασίας.

Καθότι δεν έχω γνωρίσει γυναίκα η οποία να μην αναπτύξει μητρικά ένστικα μέχρι τα 35 το θεωρώ άδικο εώς και βλακώδες να αγνοήσει κανείς την φυσική αυτή διάσταση. Το σημερινό χάλι της εργασιακής ζωής των γυναικών έχει ηλίθιες και ανήθικες προυποθέσεις όπως π.χ. "μη κάνεις παιδιά γιατί θα απολυθείς" (και αν έχεις αντίρρηση για αυτό, να σου πω μερικές περιπτώσεις ιδιωτικού τομέα στις οποίες η απόλυση ήρθε μόλις έκλεισαν οι 365 μέρες από την γέννα)... ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ! Λες και η νομοθεσία ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣΕ να προβλέψει για την εργαζόμενη του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Αλλο ένα κίνητρο για να σπρώξουμε 10.000.000 ανθρώπων στο δημόσιο και μετά να τους κατηγορούμε για αυτή την επιλογή κιόλας (σιγά που θα μας αφήνανε να αναπτύξουμε βιομηχανία)...

Το ότι υπήρξε καθυστέρηση σε ότι αφορά την εκπαίδευση - όποια και αν θα ήταν αυτή - των γυναικών προκειμένου να εργαστούν και εκείνες σε θέσεις ισάξιες με αυτές των ανδρών, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση καθότι υπήρχε μια σχετική ανασφάλεια εκ μέρους των ανδρών στο να δεχθούν την σύγκριση με μια γυναίκα "στα ίσα". Αυτό όμως, όπως το βλέπεις και ο ίδιος γύρω σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούσε να καμφθεί - όπως και έγινε δηλαδή. Σήμερα γυναίκες εργάζονται σχεδόν σε όλες τις θέσεις τις οποίες παραδοσιακά κάποτε κατείχαν άνδρες... ακόμα και σε θέσεις όπου προσωπικά αμφισβητώ το αν είναι σωστό να βάλεις μια γυναίκα να εργαστεί λόγω επικινδυνότητας.

Σε ότι αφορά τον ξυλοδαρμό και το κέρατο τα οποία αναφέρεις, αυτά αφορούν τον άντρα και το κατά πόσο κάνει ευσυνείδητες επιλογές ή όχι, όπως και το αν έχει τη δυνατότητα (ή δεν την έχει) να ελέγχει τον εαυτό του και τα νεύρα του. Και τα δύο όμως είναι άσχετα με τον φεμινισμό. Αν επιμένεις όμως, σε προ(σ)καλώ να μου τα συνδέσεις.

Δεν ζούμε στη μέση ανατολή για να μην μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε προς το καλύτερο. Αν υπάρχει κάτι για το οποίο φημιζόμαστε είναι οι περίφημες "αλλαγές" και η αντίστοιχη προσαρμογή από πλευράς μας σε νέα δεδομένα, σχεδόν πάντα με χαμηλότερη ποιότητα ζωής.

----------


## arntaben

Αφου καταφερατε να μπλεξετε την πολιτικη την οικονιμια της ελλαδα με το υποκειμενικο ομπρφο ωραιο αλλα και την αρχαιοτητα την επορροη τον μμε και αλλα σε ενα ποστ μπραβο σας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε Why ειλικρινα απο που είσαι;
> Απο την ομορφουπολη;
> Σε ειδα και είσαι μια χαρα παιδι, αρα για να θεωρείσαι στον τόπο σου ασχημος τότε πρεπει να είσαι σε καποιο μερός που εχει μόνο μοντέλα ή κι εγω δεν ξερω τι!!!!!
> Ελεως πια!!!!!!!


Από την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης κατάγομαι,που στα τέλη Ιουνίου θα λέγεται αυτοκτονούπολη ή αυτοχειρούπολη!
Δεν είπα ότι θεωρούμαι στον τόπο μου άσχημος,εγώ με θεωρώ έτσι λέμε!
Και η πλάκα είναι πως φίλοι,συγγενείς κλπ.,μου λένε ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα εμφάνισης!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Διαφωνώ μαζί σου επειδή:
> 
> 1ον Το πρότυπο που περιέγραψα (ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά) είναι αυτό το οποίο προβάλλεται στην συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των ΜΜΕ, περιοδικών, κινηματογράφο κλπ.
> 2ον Ο έφηβος όταν αρχίζει να ψάχνει για "εμπνεύση" σε ότι αφορά την ερωτική διάσταση της ζωής του, είναι 9 προς 1 πιθανότερο να "τύχει"* να δει γυμνή ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά παρά ότιδήποτε άλλο.
> 3ον Αποδεικνύεται από την συμπεριφορά και τους στόχους των σημερινών γυναικών οι οποίες - στη συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία - παρακαλάνε και προσεύχονται να γίνουν ψηλές, λεπτές με μεγάλα βυζιά. Αν όμως δεν σε πείθει το επιχείρημα μου διάβασε το 4ον.
> 4ον Ρώτα τις περιπτώσεις νευρικής ανορεξίας και βουλιμισμού σχετικά με το ιδανικό (κατά την άποψη τους) σώμα. Αν σου απαντήσει καμία "κοντουλα με πεταχτο κωλαρακι και κανονικο βυζι" κάθομαι να μου τρυπήσεις τη μύτη.
> 5ον Αν δεις φίλο σου ή γνωστό σου να αλλάζει "τα γούστα" τα οποία του επιβλήθηκαν στην εφηβεία του, αργότερα στη ζωή του, σφύρα μου κλέφτικα. Εφ' όσον συνδέθηκαν αυτά με την δυνατότητα να κάνει "κουκου", τα πρότυπα του θα αλλάξουν μετά τον ενταφιασμό.
> 
> * Ο όρος "τύχει" έχει τόση σχέση με την τύχη όσο και τα μνημόνια με την ελληνική οικονομία (έτυχαν).


Οι ανορεξικες εχουν θεμα με το παχος οχι με το υψος.
Σπανια εχω συναντησει αντρα που θελει οπωσδηποτε η αλλη να χει το μεγαλο βυζι και το πολυ υψος.
Οι περισσοτεροι θελουν στητο κωλο και βυζι,ουτε πλακα,ουτε αγελαδα.
Το υψος αδιαφορο συνηθως.




> Δεν νομίζω. Μπορεί να μένω σε διαφορετική γειτονιά από τη δική σου, αλλά οι γυναίκες στην περιοχή μου αγοράζουν ΟΛΕΣ και γόβες με τακούνι.


Το τακουνι δεν το φορανε οι γυναικες μονο γιατι προσθετει υψος.Δεν ειναι τυφλοι οι αντρες,ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν μια 1,60 με δεκαποντο απο μια που ναι 1,70 με ισιο.

Η γοβα γενικα κανει το ποδι να φαινεται πιο κομψο και ωραιο,δε θα κοροιδεψει κανενα ομως οτι η ταδε ειναι ψηλη ενω ειναι κοντη.




> Εγώ πάλι βλέπω ότι το θέμα το έχουν και με τα δύο (ύψος και κιλά). Δεν είναι τυχαίο το "πρότυπο" ψηλή, λεπτή με μεγάλα βυζιά.


Με κιλα εχουν,με υψος οχι,επιμενω.Στο κατω κατω,οι ελληνες σα λαος δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλοι.Οι περισσοτερες γυναικες ειναι κατω του 1,70 αναγκαστικα.

Το παχος γενικα σχολιαζεται ασχημα,το χαμηλο υψος ποτε,εκτος και αν ειναι ΠΟΛΥ κοντη ισως,σα νανος.
Ισα ισα αρεσει στους περισσοτερους αντρες να ναι η αλλη μικροκαμωμενη γιατι τους βολευει στο σεξ.




> Και ποιός ορίζει τι είναι ωραίο; Η τηλεόραση; Το μαρί κλαιρ; το κοσμοπολιταν (ου αφοδεύσω); Δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικά "ωραίο". Ακόμα και μια αράχνη για μια άλλη αράχνη είναι ωραία... και χεστήκανε για το αν εσύ, εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος πιστεύει ότι δεν είναι ωραίες. Αυτά που λέω αποδεικνύονται από το τι σμίλευαν ή ζωγράφιζαν οι άνθρωποι αιώνες πριν την σημερινή εποχή. Η αφροδίτη της Μήλου είναι "τόφαλος" για τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Μη μιλήσω για σύγκριση σημερινών γυναικών με αυτές που ζωγράφιζε ο Botticelli. Άστο καλύτερα. Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα πρότυπα των τότε εποχών (αρχαία Ελλάδα και αναγέννηση που έφερα ως παράδειγμα) με τα σημερινά, είναι η χειραγώγιση της κοινής γνώμης. Τότε δεν γινόταν (δεν υπήρχαν τα μέσα βλέπεις) ενώ σήμερα είναι εφικτό. Αν τώρα μου πεις "*εμένα τα παιδιά μου δεν βλέπουν τηλεόραση για να επηρρεάζονται*", εγώ θα σου απαντήσω "*μη στεναχοριέσαι... πάνε στου γείτονα και βλέπουν*".


Προφανως υπαρχουν προτυπα και επηρεαζομαστε απο αυτα,σε καθε εποχη ομως υπηρχε ενα στανταρ για το ωραιο.
Τοτε πχ οι κοκκαλιαρες και πιο μελαμψες ηταν οι ασχημες και ηταν λιγοτερο επιθυμητες απο τις πιο λευκες και τροφαντες.

Ακομα και τις εποχες πριν την τηλεοραση δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση μια ασχημη να παρει εναν ''καλο'' γαμπρο της εποχης,εκτος και αν ειχε λεφτα.




> Έλα μου ντε όμως που οι άνθρωποι σήμερα στην πλειοψηφία τους ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ επιφανειακοί;! Βλέπεις Νοέμβρη μήνα, γυναίκα σε στάση λεωφορείου με κινητό αει γ****** 5ης γενιάς και παπούτσια πάνινα!!! Ή, ποιός δεν έχει δει κάποιον με πανάκριβο αυτοκίνητο το οποίο πληρώνει με δόσεις ενώ έχει υποθηκευμένο το σπίτι του; Έχεις ακούσει τίποτα περί "κόκκινων δανείων"; Γεμάτα τέτοιες εξυπνάδες είναι! Είδες πουθενά ωριμότητα στα όσα περιγράφω; Συνεπώς, η έκθεση στα παραπάνω πρότυπα απλά ολοκληρώνει το έγκλημα. Και η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι *Ο ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ ΞΟΔΕΥΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ*.


Εδω συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα.




> Και ποιός - αλλά και πως - θα ορίσει τα σωστά κριτήρια; Θα κάτσει ο γονιός να επιπλήξει το γιό του επειδή του κάνει κούκου με κάτι που είδε στην τηλεόραση; Θα τα ψάλλει της κόρης επειδή θέλει να γίνει αποδεκτή από το άλλο φύλο; Σε ποιά ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας τα έχεις δει αυτά να τα δω και γω; Είδες σήμερα να προωθείτε - με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο - η ωριμότητα των ατόμων (ανδρών / γυναικών); Που ζεις Αλαφροισκιωτε;


ΟΚ εχουμε και το μυαλο ομως.Υπαρχουν και αυτοι που κανουν εξυπνες επιλογες και αλλοι τρεχουν πισω απο *******κια.




> Και ποιός σου είπε εσένα ότι μη-φεμινισμός συνεπάγεται αμορφωσιά, γεννοβόλημα, γάμο με το ζόρι, ξυλοδαρμό και κέρατο;;;


Η πραγματικοτητα στην Ελλαδα ηταν ετσι οπως την περιεγραφα μεχρι πριν 40-50 χρονια και δεν υπερβαλλω καθολου.
Ισως τα χεις πολυ ρομαντικα στο μυαλο σου.

Για προξενια πρωτη φορα ακους?Ο κανονας ηταν,εκτος αν καποιος αφηνε εγγυο καποια και αναγκαζοταν να την παντρευτει δια ροπαλου.




> Πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα το ένα από το άλλο. Να ξεχωρίσουμε μερικά πραγματάκια για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε. Η γυναίκα "μιας άλλης εποχής" εργαζότανε. Δεν το έξυνε με spa και μανικιούρ ξέρεις. Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου αλλά οι σημερινές γιαγιάδες βγάζανε περισσότερη δουλειά από ότι αντέχεις εσύ και εγώ σήμερα. Και δεν δουλεύανε πίσω από γραφείο με Η/Υ και τηλέφωνο. Δουλεύανε χωράφι αν έχεις υπόψιν σου... ή σε περιβόλι, μποστάνι, αμπέλι. Η διαφορά υπάρχει στην ποιότητα και την ποσότητα της εργασίας.


Ειπα εγω οτι ξυνονταν οι γυναικες αυτες?Ισα ισα δουλες τις ειχαν και στο σπιτι και στο χωραφι και παντου.
Για καλο τα λες ολα αυτα?




> Καθότι δεν έχω γνωρίσει γυναίκα η οποία να μην αναπτύξει μητρικά ένστικα μέχρι τα 35 το θεωρώ άδικο εώς και βλακώδες να αγνοήσει κανείς την φυσική αυτή διάσταση. Το σημερινό χάλι της εργασιακής ζωής των γυναικών έχει ηλίθιες και ανήθικες προυποθέσεις όπως π.χ. "μη κάνεις παιδιά γιατί θα απολυθείς" (και αν έχεις αντίρρηση για αυτό, να σου πω μερικές περιπτώσεις ιδιωτικού τομέα στις οποίες η απόλυση ήρθε μόλις έκλεισαν οι 365 μέρες από την γέννα)... ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ! Λες και η νομοθεσία ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣΕ να προβλέψει για την εργαζόμενη του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Αλλο ένα κίνητρο για να σπρώξουμε 10.000.000 ανθρώπων στο δημόσιο και μετά να τους κατηγορούμε για αυτή την επιλογή κιόλας (σιγά που θα μας αφήνανε να αναπτύξουμε βιομηχανία)...


Αυτο ειναι θεμα ανυπαρξιας εργατικων δικαιωματων και προστασιας της μητερας συγκεκριμενα.Δεν εχει να κανει με τον φεμινισμο αλλα ισα ισα με την ελλειψη του.




> Το ότι υπήρξε καθυστέρηση σε ότι αφορά την εκπαίδευση - όποια και αν θα ήταν αυτή - των γυναικών προκειμένου να εργαστούν και εκείνες σε θέσεις ισάξιες με αυτές των ανδρών, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση καθότι υπήρχε μια σχετική ανασφάλεια εκ μέρους των ανδρών στο να δεχθούν την σύγκριση με μια γυναίκα "στα ίσα". Αυτό όμως, όπως το βλέπεις και ο ίδιος γύρω σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούσε να καμφθεί - όπως και έγινε δηλαδή. Σήμερα γυναίκες εργάζονται σχεδόν σε όλες τις θέσεις τις οποίες παραδοσιακά κάποτε κατείχαν άνδρες... ακόμα και σε θέσεις όπου προσωπικά αμφισβητώ το αν είναι σωστό να βάλεις μια γυναίκα να εργαστεί λόγω επικινδυνότητας.


Και η εκπαιδευση των γυναικων ηταν κατακτηση του φεμινισμου.Παλια τα γραμματα ηταν μονο για τους αντρες.




> Σε ότι αφορά τον ξυλοδαρμό και το κέρατο τα οποία αναφέρεις, αυτά αφορούν τον άντρα και το κατά πόσο κάνει ευσυνείδητες επιλογές ή όχι, όπως και το αν έχει τη δυνατότητα (ή δεν την έχει) να ελέγχει τον εαυτό του και τα νεύρα του. Και τα δύο όμως είναι άσχετα με τον φεμινισμό. Αν επιμένεις όμως, σε προ(σ)καλώ να μου τα συνδέσεις.
> 
> Δεν ζούμε στη μέση ανατολή για να μην μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε προς το καλύτερο. Αν υπάρχει κάτι για το οποίο φημιζόμαστε είναι οι περίφημες "αλλαγές" και η αντίστοιχη προσαρμογή από πλευράς μας σε νέα δεδομένα, σχεδόν πάντα με χαμηλότερη ποιότητα ζωής.


Σιγουρα δεν εχεις ακουσει πρωτη φορα για το ποσο βιαιοι και καταπιεστικοι ηταν οι παλιοτεροι αντρες.
Φυσικα ειναι και θεμα ανθρωπου.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι τοτε σε παντρευανε (το τονιζω,παντρευανε,δεν διαλεγες εσυ τον συζυγο σου) με καποιον και ησουν υποχρεωμενη να τον ανεχθεις ο,τι κουμασι και αν ηταν.Το διαζυγιο απαγορευοταν δια ροπαλου.

Στις μερες μας αν ο αλλος ειναι μαλακας παιρνεις το καπελακι σου και φευγεις.

Η ελευθερια παντα εχει παραπανω ευθυνες και κινδυνους.Αλλα οχι να γυρισουμε στην εποχη που αποφασιζανε οι γονεις ποιον θα παντρευτουμε.

----------


## Κύκνος

Αλαφροϊσκιωτε, πολύ σωστή η τελευταία σου φράση...δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο από το να σε αναγκάζουν να είσαι με κάποιον που δεν θες πόσο μάλλον να κοιμάσαι μαζί του...χαίρομαι να βλέπω άντρες με τέτοια μυαλά... :)

----------


## archangel

> Από την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης κατάγομαι,που στα τέλη Ιουνίου θα λέγεται αυτοκτονούπολη ή αυτοχειρούπολη!
> Δεν είπα ότι θεωρούμαι στον τόπο μου άσχημος,εγώ με θεωρώ έτσι λέμε!
> Και η πλάκα είναι πως φίλοι,συγγενείς κλπ.,μου λένε ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα εμφάνισης!



Δεν σου κανουν πλακα. Δεν εχεις πρόβλημα εμφανισεις!!!!!!!
Λοιπον ακου. ξαπλωσε στο κρεβατι σου, κλείσε τα μάτια και πες αυτό:
"Λοιπόν, αν δεν είμαι ελκυστικός αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν αρέσω σε ΚΑΜΙΑ γυναικα σε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ τον πλανητη ουτε στο ελάχιστο. Ειναι αλήθεια; Μάλλον όχι.... γτ αρεσα σε καποιες γυναίκες αν και δεν μου άρεσαν αυτες. Τότε δεν είμαι μη ελκυστικός, αλλα ουτε και κάποιο κοριτσι δεν πέφτει στα ποδια μου :Ρ (ακόμα :Ρ). Αρα δεν είμαι ελκυστικός σε όλες. Τότε είμαι τόσο ελκυστικός οσο και μη ελκυστικός. Και αν θα πρέπει να πιστέψω σε ενα απο τα δυό, ποιο θα με βοηθησει περισσοτερο; Λοιπόν αν πιστέψω ότι είμαι ελκυστικός θα νιωσω τουλάχιστον ωραια"
Με αυτο τον τρόπο θα αρχισεις να πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου και η πιστη στο οτι δεν είσαι ωραίος θα φυγει, σιγα σιγα. Αλλα πρεπει να το κανεις αυτό καθε μερα, και θα πάρει καιρο.

ΥΓ. Εαν ξαναπεις για αυτοκτονία δεν θα προλαβεις να το κανεις. Θα σε σκοτωσω πρωτός εγω ;)

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε ειδα και είσαι μια χαρα παιδι, αρα για να θεωρείσαι στον τόπο σου ασχημος τότε πρεπει να είσαι σε καποιο μερός που εχει μόνο μοντέλα ή κι εγω δεν ξερω τι!!!!!
> Ελεως πια!!!!!!!


Καλιφορνια την λενε .................

----------


## archangel

> Καλιφορνια την λενε .................



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα μαλλον απο εκει είναι χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ironman

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει το νοημα αυτου του τοπικ ειναι για συνοικεσια?

----------

